# Poor Responders : Part 83



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Dakota


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Dakota


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh no!  does that mean everyone will ignore my last post - so much effort!!  

Off to eat those pancakes now!

Wing Wing X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bonjourno!

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hello all


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Blimey Beachy - how do you do that?  

Thanks Dakota


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Dakota.
Really confused for ages as to why I couldnt post!

Züri- Sorry things are so tough. That calculator sounds very faddish, not very responsible of Lister having it on there. Its non personal and doesn't take individuals into account.

To all the PUPO ladies- a big chill pill for the next few weeks.

Wing Wing- sounds like its been stressful! Didnt know there was a Luxemburgish language! Good luck with the EC. Enjoy the pancakes!

*Stephjoy*- Hello and Thanks for the tip on Dr's Parikh/wren. Hope you are doing ok!

Martha- Really sorry things have turned out this way. What a shame.Take a bit of time out/holiday/treats and come back to a decision. Its such a difficult painful thing TTC.


Anna: Hello and  sorry you have been feeling down. Its so hard to keep positive. Maybe just being with the feeling will help, it is what it is but doesnt mean things havent worked.

sam- Sorry that things are tough and that you are finding it all challenging, no sleep doenst help it really distorts things. thanks for the long and v informative post. was thinking of taking DHEA. Now not sure. Its a real shame there isnt anything concrete, though I agree with the idea of placebo, knowing that it doesnt have a neg effect is important. Thanks also for Lister tips

Thanks Nixf01 -  hope hysteroscopy went ok

Littlejen- I think the advice was correct. I will miss your very informative input but you are better to go at this as cleanly and as relaxed as poss. Like others have said, go and enjoy.

Anne G - Are you rigid with the no sugar, no caffeine? I give myself the odd treat of coffee if I get my period, for a few days. I have sugar every day. Glass of vino a week. 

Respect for Traceymohair! Impressed. 

Got given a bar of chocolate getting on the train today after a conference. I ate it gladly haven sent the day being 'good'. Two pregnant women at the conference, but then there were almost 100 people there, mostly women. One of them I know fairly well through work, I could not bring myself to say congrats, then later didnt want to because we were all sitting down to lunch and I bigtime feared a girlie chat about babies. Have wondered seriously of working in a different sector, honestly so many women which of course means others unbearable bumps.

xxxxxxMAG108


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post to keep the thread.

Wing Wing. We go through threads like nobody's business here.  It makes it a bit more difficult to go back and find things but everyoe would have read you post on the last thread before they came to this new one.
Good luck tomorrow

Good luck to you too Jal.  Will look forward to some good news from you.

Night night girls.  Why is it that travelling is so tiring.  All I did was sit on the train to Liverpool and Back (it only took 2 hours from Euston) but I am now going to bed.  I was meant to be swimming off some of that chocolate but tomorrow is another day.

DH bought a mini trampoline in Tesco but it is still in the box, maybe I will try that tomorrow


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Apologies once again for having disappeared for while. I am, as before, keeping up with the thread on my phone, but don't often get the opportunity to sit in front of my laptop and send a message.

I just wanted to say I'm finding being here incredibly helpful. Your combined knowledge is huge and it's such a relief to know that I'm not the only one out here struggling with this. And you're all lovely! 

Sam22 - thank you for posting some of the PR gems again - so useful to have the benefit of all your combined knowledge. And thank you also for posting that info about the confusion over DHEA. It's so tempting to try to latch onto things like that in the hope that it'll be the magic bullet that will make all the difference. I've been talking to my naturopath about it and, on her advice I'm having my testosterone and cortisol levels tested before I think about starting to take it.

On the subject of DE, I've found the donor conception network useful for getting to grips with this idea (http://www.donor-conception-network.org/) and also the National Gamete Donation Trust (http://www.ngdt.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72&Itemid=69). After just 1 attempt at IVF I'm not ready for DE just yet, but I wanted to prepare myself and now feel much calmer and less rushed knowing that DP and I know what we want to do should we ever need to go down that route.

Tracey - I'm with you on the pre-Lent eating (not that I intend giving up anything for lent!) I've just been stuffing my face with pancakes and maple syrup. Yum! - So definitely not high protein good egg diet, but I'm sure ever so good for the soul!

Martha - so so sorry to hear your news. This IF tx business is such a cruel cruel lottery. 

Jal - good luck tomorrow! 

Lucy - good luck for your egg collection. I'm sure you've made the right decision to go ahead. 

LJ - All the best of luck with doing what comes naturally! 

Wing Wing - good luck with your EC 

Anne, Ally, 

Well done and good luck to all the PUPO ladies.  

And good luck to everyone going through TX at the moment  

And lots of love to everyone waiting for a new TX, TTC naturally or working out what to do next.  

I've got appointments at Chelsea & Westminster on 4 March and the Lister on 9 March so I hope to have a new project plan for my TTC Stage 3 soon!

Jess xxx

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heh - according to the Lister's calculator I'd be preg at the drop of a hat! It asks for FSH, not AMH, and doesn't ask about sperm problems - what's the use of that? Also, when I was trying there I was 34... just this side of the Big Divide. How can it possibly tell?

Bah.

LJ - is being on FF really stressing you then? It does keep one from bonking though at times. I remember a mate's DH complaining they would be preg by now if it weren't for the FF contraceptive device!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Wing wing - gd luck for tomorrow and your very early start.      for some lovely eggs!

Thnx for everyone's good luck messgaes. I probably won't get home til about 7ish tomorrow so I'll try and pop on but if not I'll be on on Thurs morning.

Didn't get my pancakes tonight as DP has gone to watch the Killers (could have gone but decided to stay home and chill out) but have also been eating for Britain this week!! I better get a BFP so I have an excuse for being so FAT!!!

Night night all

J xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi!!

Now we have a new thread I will try and keep up a little more.  just have a lot going on at the moment and trying to keep sane.  Failed IVF, realtionship ended and now I think I am about to be made redundant!  It wont happen overnight but just feel like everyhting is coming at once....and its only February!

Jal - Good luck for EC tomorrow hon.  

Lainey - 10 eggs and all fertilised  ! Plus 2 on board     Amazing  

Anne -  

Kate -  

Big   to everyone else too! 

I would love to come to the meet up this Sunday but have a plan already and if i try and get out of it i risk upsetting my friend and at the moment i dont feel I can cope wth any more dramas!

Tracey - if you haven't turned into a cream egg already, could you PM me the details anyway just in case by some fluke I can come?  Thanks hon


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning girls! Thanks for your lovely well wishes. 

Just marking the thread

Lucy x

PS LJ really going to miss you


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good morning everyone.  Haven't been on this for a few days, so I'm afraid I'm not up to date with everyone's news, but all the the best to those who are PUPO, hope you're all doing ok.

I had a lovely weekend in Norfolk with our friends on their farm, walks along the beach, lots of good food, so relaxing.  I haven't yet told any of our frineds about our trouble TTC, and I had decided I would tell my friend this weekend as they've been trying for about 2 years.  But when we got there they told us she was 10 weeks pregnant, which is such wonderful news, I'm so pleased for them, but I did have a little cry with my DH.  So I didn't end up talking to her about everything as I knew she'd feel bad for telling me her news and I didn't want that, I don't wan ther to feel she has to keep things from me.

Anyway, sorry I'm not up to date with everything, but I hope you're all ok.

H x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy   I have re-arranged my annual leave so I can make next Thursday xx

Mag 108 – Your conference sounded traumatic. Know what you mean about getting into baby conversations. I spoke to a friend (we met on holiday about 4 years ago and keep in touch every now and again) last night and she’s just had a baby girl 12 weeks ago and it was such a hard conversation. I was really happy for her but really envious too.  I keep seeing bumps everywhere too. I know it’s because I am going a bit crazy bonkers on the 2WW!
As for the DHEA debate, loads of us are taking it. It can’t do any harm and I saw a marked improvement in my embryo’s after taking it.

Anne   How are you matey? How’s Jason?

LJ – If you’re popping on hun, good luck with TTC naturally, I hope all goes well for you and that you have some fab news for us when the time comes. Sending you a big   

Ali – OMG you have got such a strong attitude. All that to deal with and your still sounding positive. I am sending you a massive  

Jal – Good luck today sweetie    xxxx Know what you mean about an excuse for being fat. I have eaten for Britain for the past few weeks. Don’t know whether it’s the steroids (probs just cos I am a greedy piglet) but I am constantly hungry…..aggghhh!!! It’ll be worth it if I get my BFP but if not I am going to have to get my large backside down to the gym straight away.

Wing Wing – Good luck today xxxx

Jess – Good luck with your next appointment on the 4th. 

Martha  

Tracey, Mirra, Ladyverte, Lainey, Ally, and everybody else  

Only 9 days until OTD  

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne  

Stephjoy – thanks you have made me feel better

Little Jenny – 36 is not old! Are you using a fertility monitor – found mine combined with temp charting great when ttc’ing naturally. Hope you are ok. 

Martha – thinking of you    

Lucy – good luck for ec tomorrow    

Missy – my skin is a mess, its turned incredibly oily and spotty! I’m 37 with teenage skin…I think it must be the drugs.

Kate   

Lainey – glad its not just me going doolaly!

Sarah – 10 days for me! Are you going to cave and test early?

Tracey –  

Wing wing – I don’t know much about dhea just what the ladies had said on here. Its supposed to improve egg quality if you have high fsh or low amh but sounds like its new and experimental. NK cells are natural killer cells. Because of my 6 miscarriages I asked to be referred to Liverpool the only place in the uk were they test for uterine nk cells via a biopsy. I was right to do this and found I have high levels. In short everyone has nkcells and these fight off infections/cancer etc they even help early pregnancies inplant. But when you have too many (like me) they thing dh’s dna is an infection and attacks the developing embryo/foetus. I am taking steroids to being my nk cells down, ie suppress my immune systems. A number of other private clinics in the uk  test for nk cells via blood tests and some send off blood for the ful ‘de beer’s’ or Chicago tests in America. Anyway, hopefully this is something you won’t have to worry about! 

Hazelnut – I know how hard it is. Most of my friends have had one baby since we have been ttc, some even two! 

Nix, sam,jal pixie, Dakota, Zuri, Mag, Miranda, Jess, Jal, Ali and the rest of team PR

Went for a walk with my friend and her 4 week old yesterday. Had a decaf and a good gossip some lovely cuddles with the baby and felt much better! Strange how I’m ok with a newborn, couldn’t look at them a year or so ago….progress I guess! 
Made the batter for blueberry pancakes last night but we were to full after the thai curry I made so I made them for breaky instead…with warm maple syrup, delicious! DH is out tonight so cooking tea for bf. Need to get to Sainsburies and will bake this afternoon…..a pear and chocolate tart I think! 

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls - just read that a girl over on Lister thread 'Sleepydwarf' (35 with AMH 1 and FSH 9-31) just got 9 eggs!! I am interested to see what scale the AMH was and what protocol she was on. Not for me obviously because I am not doing anymore IVF am I   But may be inspiring for some others who need a little lift right now (Pix, Sam & Anne particularly   )

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls, (Morning?   it shows how long I've been typing  ),

Tracey: You made me laugh out loud yesterday! You might need to get your liver checked out after eating all those chocolates. 

Ally: No you are sweeter .    How is my gorgeous sis these days? Have you started on a new exercise regime? Can you kick my butt so I can move mine from time to time as well. I can’t believe how lazy I became since my tx – even walking is a real effort! 

Sam: Get a copy of today’s Daily Mail. There is a feature on an egg donor and how she and her DH feel about the procedure. I didn’t like her approach to the whole thing and thought she was a bit selfish but have a read to see what you think. 

Anne: How are you today sweetie?  

LJ: Hope you are not reading but if you are I just wanted to say I dreamt about you last night and you were pregnant! Hope my dream comes true very soon honey. 

Zuri: How are things with you? Have you stopped making yourself crazy by surfing on the net yet? I went on the Lister pregnancy calculator and it came back with no result.   It can’t even say I can or I can’t have a baby ever.    I broke the calculator.   

Kate: Hope you are feeling a bit better today. 

Ali: Oh you poor thing! I’m so sorry hon, I hope you won’t lose your job but if there is that risk then I’d start putting feelers out soon if I was you. I’m here if you want to chat. 

Wing Wing: Good luck with EC today – hope you get lots of juicy eggs.   Sorry if I worried you re DH’s sample but I thought its best you knew and acted quickly but it sounds like your DH already knew what he needed to do anyway.  

Lainey: Hope 2ww is getting easier for you. It sounds like you’ve responded really well on this tx – do you mind me asking which protocol they have used? Also which clinic were you with in Cyprus? 

Jal: Good luck for today. 

Martha: I hope you are OK – thinking of you. 

Hazelnut: 

Jess: Good luck with your TTC stage 3. 

Anne: Pear and chocolate tart sounds yummy.   You must be a good cook.

Mag: Sorry you’ve been surrounded by pregnant women. I freak out when I see a pregnant woman but yesterday on the tube I saw a heavily pregnant woman and nobody gave their seat!    I got up immediately and offered her my seat but after that I didn’t know how quickly to get away from her as I started filling up. 

Purple: Where are you honey? Hope all is well. 

Lucy: When is your next scan? 

Elinor: Hope things are getting easier for you. 

 &   for Nix, Fish, Beach, Steph - bump, Miranda - Bobster, Laura – trips, Tash, Lucy, Almond, Pinkcarys, Bunjy, Leightweight,Popsi, MissyG, Becka, Donkey gosh I hope I haven’t missed anyone….

I went to the party I was talking about last night and actually it wasn’t too bad. I wasn’t there for a long time, left about 11pm but still enjoyed having a chat with people who have nothing else to talk about but fashion.   I think having a glass of rose and a cocktail helped though!  

Guess what happened yesterday? My boss asked me if I was pregnant!   She knows (not too many details) we are trying and I think suspects about the IVF side of things as well so she thought I might be pregnant cos "I had a real glow about myself lately" - she obviously didn’t spot my tache from the distance!  
I don’t think it helped that I’ve been eating like a P.I.G lately (all healthy stuff though) and every time she looked around my mouth was full but still I can’t believe she’s been brave enough to ask me that question. Beatch!!  

Lots of love to you all.

Ps: Ally just seen your post honey - that's very interesting. I'd love to know what scale her AMH was too. 

Pixie xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say 'hi' and   to everyone.

LJ - I just wanted to say thank you. When I first found out about my fsh/amh you were great with the info and the support. Good luck with ttc. If you can just enjoy the excitement of it (I still remember starting out). Possibly you know too much about what can go wrong but remember that most of the time, most people are successful at getting pregnant. I have two sisters who are super fertile.

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Suzie - thats tough having sisters with no problems (although obviously I know you wouldnt want them too!!)  

Pix - Well done for getting through the party hon x I have pmed Sleepy Dwarf to ask her the questions!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

WARNING - this post may seriously damage your mood

I am really struggling today. ALL my positivity has gone and I keep bursting into tears. I don't suppose the nasty cold I have contracted has helped and I am currently in bed in my pjs feeling very sorry for myself.

I know it sounds really stupid to be so negative after such a successful round, but in a way that makes it harder  What I mean is that in the past I have never really believed that a cycle would work so I felt prepared for the disappointment (although still devastated obviously when the negative came). This time the cycle has gone so well and the embryos were so fantastic, I feel that I have a really long way to fall if this doesn't work and, if it doesn't work, what the hell do I have to do to get success? Is this making sense? Probably not!

I actually felt after ET that I would get pg this time but now that optimism has evaporated and I just feel hideously deflated. I just keep thinking that this really is the end of the road and I can't even bear to imagine the pain I am going to feel if I get a negative.

I think Anna mentioned Cyclogest and how awful it is - god, I hate that stuff - it is the work of the devil. Not only does it squelch out at inopportune moments (sorry, TMI) but it makes you constipated and windy and gives you pg symptoms - ie, sore boobs, cramps, etc. I don't know if the drugs are having an effect on my mood too, I expect so.

Swinny - I am with you on the baby thing. I saw a woman in town this morning with a double pushchair and it just really hit me that for some people it is just so easy. I feel I have really been to hell and back over the last 4 years - 5 rounds of IVF, 3 miscarriages, one of which was partial molar so I had to be monitored for cancerous growths for 6 months, various painful and unpleasant ops/procedures and still no baby to show for it! I just feel really hard done by. 

I know I am so, so lucky to have DD and I would never dream of pretending my situation is worse than anyone else's situation, but I really feel I have done my time and deserve a break. Unfortunately, IF has taught me that life isn't always fair and you don't always get what you deserve. If you did, all of you lovelies would have babies by now.

Sorry to moan and for the very selfish post. I don't know what is wrong with me today.

Pix - glad you had a good time last night 

Jal, Wing Wing -  for a good result for you both today  

Martha - 

Hi to everyone else

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wanted to apologise again for the self-indulgent post, although I am sure you all completely understand where I am coming from (as you always do  ).

Pix - I went to Pedieos in Nicosia - they were fab, I would highly recommend them. 

Ally - thanks for calling last night.  Sorry I missed you again.  I had my phone of silent (again) and didn't pick up ur message until late so thought it best not to call you back.  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

lainey - STOP with the apologising hon, you are pumped full of hormones and on the emotional rollercoaster, there is such a build up of pressure and expectation when you do a cycle and when you do a few it doesn't get any easier, it only gets harder. We all understand so at least thats one less thing to worry about today. All I can say is hang in there hon, this really can work you know.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey     
I can totally understand how you feel. Yesterday was my low day. The 2ww is always hard but I wasn't prepared for how hard it would be this time round. 
Cyclogest is evil. I have upped my fibre intake and found that has helped (get yourself some prunes  ) I found it really irritated my front bottom, so I found alternating front and back has really helped. Sorry tmi but not sure if you do this? 
I know its upsetting but what might help is not to assume people's backgrounds. The double buggie lady might have had ivf after years of trying? That said when I go into our town centre I see so many teenage girls pg, smoking ****/with babies   So unfair.
Sending you loads of    and  
Anna x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Ally and Anna  

Anna - yes, I know you are right re: assuming people's situation and usually I do say to myself that people may have adopted or had years of failure so I shouldn't assume things - just like i would hate for people to think I am selfish for just having one child - they don't know the first thing about me or my life.  I suppose it wasn't particularly aimed at this woman, it was just a general observation that for most people they just have sex and have babies.  Some may even have to use contraception to avoid pregnancy    I know, a hard concept to grasp  

I am just having a crappy day and feeling the whole world is conspiring against me I suppose.

I love you lot.  I know that you are the only people in the world who TRULY understand how I feel.  This is a sh!tty process/ordeal and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.  

L x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey sorry you are feeling down honey and I totally understand where you are coming from but you do have very good chance and you did your absolute best so try and relax now. I always say 2ww is the hardest part of a tx and I remember wanting to sleep and wake up 2 weeks after - I wish it was possible.
Is there anything you can do to take your mind off it – things you enjoy or you haven’t done in while? 
Not long left now hon – hang in there. We all wish the best for you.  


Ally: Thanks honey - I'm holding my breath.

Hi Anna  

Pix xx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

everyone!

Anne and Kate, still sending you   and hoping you come back soon.

Ali, PM-ed you earlier, sorry you're having such a rubbish time.

Lainey-Lou,    Please keep your chin up. 

It's really tough, I'm still getting regular updates from my sister with all her scans and descriptions and I still can't bear to read them. I'm not sure I will ever tell my family what I am going through seeing as I have already been dissed by them for not getting excited for her and being more involved in my other sister's two little angels. All I need now is my third sister to phone me to say she's pg too, I know she wants to be. 

Had my day 5 stim scan yesterday (first scan since started stimming) and it looks like my right ovary is being very lazy although the massive cyst that was there looks to be dispersing. My left ovary looks like it's co-operating a bit more and there are a few potentials there. I was so scared they'd cancel at the first scan but we've made it past the first hurdle. Phew.

Lightweight xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry to have gone awol, finding it difficult to get anything done at lunch other than FF, so have taken off for a while, will be back as soon as i feel i can give you the time and support i would like to  

Would love to know where you are all at, as i haven't read most of 82, i'm at a loss at the mo  

Thinking of you all though, don't forget me   Will dip in tonight if i get chance to see if you are chatting


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lainey   I felt really yucky on the pessaries too, very bunged up severe abdominal pains when going to the loo and really really low and like you say to top it off pregnancy symptoms, give yourself a break no need to apologise I think everyone who has taken those blasted pessaries understand how they make you feel - funny i felt fine while stimming no hormonal feeling whatsoever, the hardest part was the 2WW and the progesterone

Hope you feel better soon - nothing really i can advise because as we all know when we feel like this there is really nothing you or anyone can do to drag you out of it, just stay in bed with your PJ's and do what the heck you want

xxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Little jen, I must have missed something but it seems that you are off to pastures new. (maybe work in fact?!     ) perish the thought! 

I must say I think you've missed your calling as a dr. The info and analysis you've supplied us all with are amazing (and of course way better than anything a dr has ever shown me). 

Hope to see some good news from you, please keep in touch. 

Anna xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey - yup one friend got pg 1st month of trying despite being pretty unhealthy and to make things worse we had the same due date...I mc'd at 7 weeks. Felt that was incredibly unfair.  

Lightweight - great news re the scan. Grow follies grow   Silly question but is you're family aware you're going through ivf? 

Hi fishface - I have a tabby too, but mine has white bits (looks like the iams cat).  

Hi Zuri and Anna

Right must dry my hair and get to Sainsburies (lainey only got out of my pj's 30 mins ago!) 

Anna x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ladies - just dropping in quickly to say hi and give you all a big     

Ally - your a darling for asking sleepy dwarf for her protocol. I wonder if she was on dhea or some kind of super herb!
Sxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Bad news girls - in fact something I hadn't actually even psyched myself up for - NO EGGS!  Yep, you heard right - zero, siltch, nada, rien!  Am floored. 

Apparently the "follies" were in fact cysts.

Anyone had this experience and gone on to find eggs in a later cycle or is the idea of own egg IVF over for me before we even really start?

Jal, I really hope your news is better - I need cheering up and to hear some positive news would be fab!   

Thank you all for your support over the last week or so.  Not really up to saying more just now


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Wing Wing - I am so shocked, so gutted for you hon, that really is sh!t news. I know its not much of a consolation but we are all here to support you when you need us, I know just now you will just want to go and cry and ask why why why but when you are ready come back for


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Wing wing - I'm so sorry    

Don't give up yet, you must see if you can try a different protocol, more drugs, different drugs.
Take care
Annax


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

oh god Wing Wing was about to post when saw your message, I am so so sorry, you must be devastated   I can't answer your question but I am sure when you are ready there will be places you can get some advice from. please don't give up yet. thinking of you x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wing Wing I’m so shocked and really really sorry for you hon. I’m surprised they couldn’t tell the difference between a cyst and a follicle though? How is that even possible? I’m utterly gutted for you.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wing Wing so sorry for you - have no idea what advice to give just wanted to give you a


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Really sorry WW, how devastating. Please don't give up. Maybe when you're ready, have a look at alternative protocols.  

Anna, Dad knows I had a MC earlier last year and that I've been told I was not able to receive fertility treatment as it was impossible to get pregnant with such a low AMH and I should consider ED. He promised not to tell anyone else, we haven't spoken about it since. He doesn't know I got a second opinion at the Lister and that I'm receiving treatment.

LW x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies I have lost track of the last thread but just caught up with the last couple of pages ... rationing my use of the internet ...

Wing Wing was about to post this when saw your message and posted separately to you  

Sam - hello! how are you? 

Ally / Pix - are you sisters or have I made that up?! Pix - your job sounds v glamorous and interesting (tho sorry about your cheeky boss  )

LJ - if you are reading you will be really missed here but makes total sense you should get off FF for a while. Good luck!

Ali  

Hazelnut - hello fellow nut   ouch re your friend being pg, that is really hard news to hear

Lainey - I know how you feel 

Lw - good luck! 

Tracey - so jealous of your choc eating ... have you gone cold turkey today?

hello Anna and the rest of my fellow 2wwers, hope you are coping ok, hello to everyone else and I need to write down everyone's names so I can say hello properly!

I am a few days into my 2ww now. felt positive initially then woke up today convinced it was all over ... think I believe I have special x ray powers which no-one else has to be able to know what is going on inside   keep reminding myself I do not know, I have to wait. aaarrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh. so terrified of a BFN

I have a question for you ladies. my clinic does not do blood tests they give you a HPT. I am dreading it already, just so used to seeing negative hpts and am convinced would still be BFN even if i was 9 months pg. physically shake whenever i do one. so i am wondering about whether it would be worth getting a blood test done somewhere as at least i would know for def and would not have to do hpt. i know it wont change the result but it feels better somehow. does that sound nuts? does anyone know where i could go and get one done (i'm in london?) wondering about asking one of the clinics if they would do it i am reg at the lister even tho did not do cycle there?

i will prob be fairly quiet over the next few days, it is my nan's funeral on fri and I am also trying not to go onto net too much because I read other peoples stories about eggs and embies and feel hopelessly  neg about my own chances so have to ration net ... 

also looks like I am not going to be able to come on sunday which is a real shame as I was really looking fwd to meeting some of you. do the london ladies meet fairly often as would love to come to the next one?


love to all
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh bloody hell, Wing-Wing, I'm gutted for you hon. I hope you can get some useful answers as to what happened on your follow-up but it seems to me that they weren't monitoring your estrogen levels properly, otherwise they'd have known there were no eggs.... Anyway time enough to find that out later, but for now take time to recover as it is HUGELY disappointing to say the least    

LM- you too honey, so sorry that your eggs didn't make it  This happened to me once and I think the feeling was worse than getting a BFN.

All I can say to both of you is that although it hurts like hell, it does get better with time...

Sobroody - you asked about tx related hairloss on the last thread, I suffered from this and it was similar to you except it's mainly the left temple and the left side of the crown of my head. Unfortunately I made the problem worse by going to crappy hairdressers who overprocessed or plaited my hair too tight so it looks as though a small patch at the temple (maybe about 1cm in area) is going to be permanently bald now...  Thank god for the weave, that's all I can say! Got rid of the wig though it was getting on my nerves!

LJ - hon I hope that a little time away from the boards can help you to get things back into perspective. You are NOT old, your DP is NOT going to throw you over for a younger model and there is NO REASON why you shouldn't be able to get preg if you continue with the BMS but take care not to turn it into a chore... Give yourself a break honey but I do hope you'll pop in from time to time to amaze us with your research and your knowledge    

Zuri - how's it going hon? Sorry I've lost the plot, are you down-regging at the mo?

Tracey - loved your pre-lent choccie blow-out! Can you bung me a PM for the deets of the meet on Sunday? Or maybe send me a msg on **?

Lainey - I have yet to come across anyone who thinks that the mother of an only child is "selfish" for just having one! Where did you get that idea from honey? I hope you're feeling a bit more chilled now, these bloody hormones really do your head in don't they?!

Hi Anne - how's you and J? Hope you're both well!

Ally-Pally what's all this about exercise? That's a dirty word don't you know and FF does not condone bad language so just you pack it in all right!!! 

Heya Fishy - good luck with catching up! I kinda gave up in the end, even though the thread wasn't moving quite as fast as it does sometimes it was just too much to try and read it all so I just kinda skimmed it! How are you anyway babes?



Pixie75 said:


> Guess what happened yesterday? My boss asked me if I was pregnant!  She knows (not too many details) we are trying and I think suspects about the IVF side of things as well so she thought I might be pregnant cos "I had a real glow about myself lately"


Oi Pix - your colleague wasn't talking about your glo-in-the-dark tache by any chance...?   

Sorry no more persos but gonna have to pop out to the shops in a bit and want to go while the sun's still shining! I had the hysto yesterday and I need to ask a question - have any of you ever heard of this procedure being done with no sedation or anaesthetic of any kind? It was horrendously uncomfortable even painful and I am still cramping now! Anyway he found an adhesion but I have to wait for a followup before I can find out whether this needs to be removed before I can go ahead with FET. A delay might be useful actually as money's starting to get a bit tight.... 

Anyhoo, I'm off love to all!

xxx

Aw gawd 5 replies since I started this post, sorry I haven't read thru them but I'll try and catch up again properly later!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Almond - Pix and I are not actually sisters but we felt like we were when we met, I know a bit sickening but true I am afraid!! I do have a real life sister who unfortunatley has the same difficulties, she also posts here from time to time 'BDP' Becka!

As I said earlier I would find out about Sleepy Dwarfs protocol, it was:

No DHEA.  

Drugs:  OCP for 4 weeks (this may have helped too)
Synarel - 2 sniffs each morning and night, reduced to one for 2nd week.
Menopur - 450
Oestrogen patches - changed twice weekly
And now cyclogest and asprin.

Now PUPO with one blast on board!!!!

A x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Almond,

No Ally and I aren’t real sisters hon – I just call her sister sometimes cos she is as close to me as a sister can be.
Re blood test – it makes perfect sense cos I felt exactly the same about HPT’s and had a blood test done to find out. I got mine done at a private clinic in Wimpole street which cost £45 and they told me the result in 45 mins. I’ll PM you their details now.

Pix xx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies - I was told that you would be able to help me or give me advice! I am gutted after getting my AMH results this morning my AMH was only 2.9!! I dont know why but i just thought it would be higher given my age, and cos everything else was fine i.e normal ovulation, HSG fine etc. I was so shocked by it and still am!! Dr said normal is between 5 and 15!! I asked why they hadnt called for to come in and discuss it and she said its because i was still above their cut off of 1.5!! Well excuse me 2.9 is still crap is it not?? Im so glad that i went in now!!  

She said that they have had pregnancies at this level and it just means that they wont mess about with small doses of the drugs and just go for the full throttle approach drug wise!! One thing she did say (probably to make me feel better) was that if they get 3 eggs from someone of that level then they would be quite happy but it just means that you wont have anything to freeze but she did point out that not everyone (even people with a high AMH) have eggs suitable to freeze. She also pointed out that quaility can be more important that quantity i.e just because someone produces say 12 eggs in a cycle it dosent mean that they are all viable whereas someone who might only produce say 3 eggs might produce really good quality eggs.

These are really bad results arent they?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ali27- God, you poor thing! Sounds like you really need your friends...hope you getting the support you need. Sending you a big hug  You do seem like a strong lady!

Hazelnut - its really difficult isnt it. I havent really found a successful way of dealing with those situations, whether they are good friends or just  people you know/meet. Always feel my heart sink and then dont know if my behaviour will let me down...can I stay composed...when all I want to do is run. You have the advantage of your age on your side so please dont dispair! 

Swinny - Thanks. One of my best mates (lives in another country) had a baby early Jan and I still havnt called (sent a card and pressie) I am happy for her but its so mixed and I cant bear to do baby talk. I just dont trust myself.

Pixie75 -  Its tough isnt it. I think my radar is set to pick up the shape. Have had 3yrs of people at work (11 in total in 3yrs) being pregnant, in that close environment its a moment by moment reminder. Want to work with men! I think its a little out of order to be that direct...especially a boss...surely they could be discreet and wait til you had something to say.

lainey-lou: So sorry things are so tough for you, you have been through so much, you are right to feel down and you are right none of it is fair. Allow yourself to be down. And there is no hiding from babies/moms. I reflect myself: that actually lots of difficult things happen to people (TTC is way up there in terms of pain, dissappointmentetc) illness, loss, relationships ending, death (both my parents died within 3mths of each other). Not to be depressing...think it just helps to see that actually to be blessed with any of these: health, friendship, relationship, family (or all of them) is indeed a blessing and not a given. Whew I've outdone myself)

Lightweight - sorry to hear thats all diff with your sis. But you must keep your chin up. and good news with the scan!

Wing Wing - Bloomin hell, thats gutting. sending a big hug 

Took a half day off work to try and book Lister appt and find out if anyone in Manchester can do my scans (and to deal with nasty bank stuff). Feel like its hard for me to get into anything big at work. I have day to day stuff, ok, week to week stuff, ok. the longer strategic stuff I am and have been finding diff cause my mind is on other things.
KNow that I will have to take time of for IVF and that will make it hard to get into projects, just not that whole hearted.
Feel like I am on the verge of under performing (which will be tricky in our uber effecient team)
XXXXXXMAG


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: So they've done a LP rather than SP - interesting! Did she say what scale her AMH was?

Nix: Missed you mate   
Hysto with no sedation or anaesthetic    OMG I'm not surprised you are sore. I had full GA when I had mine and it still hurt for days after. 

Angel - what scale is your AMH? p/mol or ng/l? Mine is 0.7 pmol and I am 33! see my signature.
I still manage to produce 1 egg and it fertilised. Your clinic is absolutely right you and they are not only saying all those things to make you feel better. We have a lady on this thread called Miranda with the AMH of 0.69 ngl/l and she has a 7,5 month old son. 

Hi Mag just seen your post but haven't read it yet.  

Pix xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Pix / Ally - aha that makes sense! Glad I hadn't gone totally insane I had a vague memory Ally had a sister and now I remember - BDP who was making plans to go skiing ... Pix you are an absolute star, thanks for your pm

Nix - ouch, no wonder you are sore. jealous of the sunshine 

Angel Lass - sorry about your amh result, I was 34 when I got mine and it was 3.5 pmol, that was a year ago so it is probably lower now. I wasnt expecting it at all, only just diagnosed with endo and I thought the bottom had dropped out of my world. Somehow I thought you could only have one thing wrong with you! I think your clinic's advice is spot on, a lot of clinics are really negative re low amh and fortunately mine hasn't been, they said the same thing as yours. yes you are likely to get fewer eggs (though there are some women who still seem to get quite a few - see up the page!), but I believe that the perceived wisdom is that amh is not of itself indicative of poor quality eggs. I am currently on my 2 ww - I got 4 eggs and 2 fertilised.

Mags - I felt the same about work, it is hard to focus and plan  

so much for staying off the net!
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pixie pops - Sleepy thinks her AMH was pmol xxxx

Almond - sorry to confuse you hon xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I’ve just picked up my herbs from Zhai and put them by my desk at work and after a few minutes them being there my colleague started sniffing around and said ‘OMG there must be a dead rat in this office’ and started searching for one!!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Pix have you tried to drink them yet?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Almond no haven't tried it yet hun - I'm really looking forward to it    NOT!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> I've just picked up my herbs from Zhai and put them by my desk at work and after a few minutes them being there my colleague started sniffing around and said 'OMG there must be a dead rat in this office' and started searching for one!!


    

Thats what Ben does every night when I get mine out!!

xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

they are delicious   I gagged the first time but after that grew to quite like them . been having a break while I do treatment but if I go back can't wait to get cooking them again


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gawd, Chinese herbs do stink don't they?  I remember when I had some to cook up myself, the flat would stink for HOURS afterwards and I had to chuck the pots away in the end, they were RUINED!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally : How do you cook yours? Zhai suggested using a slow cooker to avoid the smell also said drink it lukewarm using a straw so you don't taste much.

Nix: I thought you were going out for shopping?   

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

erm yeah, just going!  The sun's gone in now, so no hurry!  (This bloody site is addictive!)


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Pix, I was wth Dr Zhai most of last year and I def recommend a slow cooker. i got a morphy richards one in robert dyas and it was about £20, so much easier as you get up in the morning and the herbs are all done

she didnt give me the tip about drinking luke warm with a straw tho - I found the hotter the better (the less they tasted!) but then you prob dont get such a benefit. you will get used to it. there was one week she put goji berries or something in and it actually almost tasted nice ...


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Wing Wing - OMG! That's awful, I am so sorry    Feel terrible now for moaning about being PUPO    I am no use in terms of information but always willing to listen.   

Mag - you are absolutely right.  I have plenty of things to be grateful for and don't usually wallow so much, just having an off day I guess.  Sorry to hear about your parents, that's tough.  

I also know how hard it can be to concentrate at work with this sh!te going on.  I don't work any more but when I did I really felt the pressure, especially when I was doing IVF and needed to take time off at the drop of a hat.  I told my boss the truth in the end and  he was really supportive - is that an option for you or are they a bit sexist/selfish?  It's always a worry that they will use it against you in some way  

Nix - OUCH!  Never heard of that before    Take it easy and rest up if you can, the shopping can wait.

Re: only child thing - yes, I have heard of someone commenting - one of my secondary friends had someone tell her she was selfish for only having one child.  WTF!  Also, I have had people pass comment about how I should get on with having another before DD gets too old and how an only child is a lonely child  

Zuri    Thanks for the support.  Yes, 2ww is hard work for sure.  How are you feeling now?

Angel Lass - sorry you have had the shock of a low AMH result.  There have been success stories on here from people with lower AMH than you though so don't give up hope.  They won't really know if you are a PR until you have TX (see Ally's earlier post re Sleepy Dwarf) so all is not lost yet x

Pixie    

Ally - thanks for the info - very interesting.

There are too many nuts on this board (excuse the expression) and I can't remember the difference between Almond  and Hazelnut - are you both on the 2ww?  Almond - I think you are, aren't you.

Who is on the 2ww - Swinny, Almond, Anna and who else?  I am confused  

Still feeling pants but happier for knowing you are all here for me  

L x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I get my herbs pre boiled and sealed into plastic pouches - they cost bloody £70 a week though. We live in a really small flat and so it was impractical for me to boil them myself as EVERYTHING would have smelt of them, so I just have to shell out instead. This place does them for my practitioner http://www.avicenna.co.uk/herbal-dispensary.

Lainey  

A xxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Angel, I dont know what scale they are working from as I don't know of ANY that has 5/15 as normal.  

the options are: grammes - 15/45 is normal
and molecular: 2.2 to 6.8 is normal. 
divide former by 7.14 to get the latter. 

which was yours?

anyway, regardless of scale, AMH goes a lot to quantity and your quality is going to be good, as you are young. So, it will happen. I really wouldn't worry. Truly. xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Lainey, yes am on 2ww, testing 7th March. Been feeling more and more negative and sad as the day has gone on and want to snap out of it  

I dont think Hazelnut is on the 2ww but correct me if am wrong H. That is a much nicer name than almond by the way


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aw sorry Lainey, am an idiot, it stands to reason I'd never have heard anything like that cos I haven't got one yet...  But who cares what anyone insensitive enough to say something like that thinks anyway? Sod them! 

Anna - I think LittleJenny had some info saying that AMH of 5-15 was normal....? Or have I just made that up?

Well shopping done but now can't be bovvered to cook!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

SoBroody – OTD is a week on Friday, but I think I may start testing from Wednesday instead. Only a few days but I am starting to get a bit manic now. I’ve got no symptoms at all and I am dying for sore boobs or some little indictaor that this may have worked. It’s bloody awful isn’t it!!
Check you out Delia, you’ll be giving our Beachy a run for her money

Wing Wing – I am so so sorry matey. I have got a positive story for you though, my friend had IVF at St Mary’s and went for EC and had no eggs and then two months later went on to conceive naturally. I think all the stimms had kick started her system. Take care of yourself and lots of cuddles for you and DH xx

Almond – I know what you mean about the HPT, I have to do the test and then hand it to Paul as I am nearly sick with nerves every time I do one. Could your GP not do a blood test? My OTD is the day before yours. Good luck and I hope we both get our BFP’s xx

Lainey – I know exactly how you’re feeling with my first two cycles although my response was “poor” 7 eggs the first time and then four the 2nd, my embies were grade 1’s the time before last and I was convinced that it had worked as everything was text book. I don’t think it matters how you go into this, if it’s a BFN it’s such a hard fall. Even now with this frozen cycle, I am swinging from widly optimistic to panicky feelings about meltdown day (as with the two previous attempts). It’s bl**dy awful. I am feeling exactly the same as you honey, so here’s a big   from me. 
Oh and as for the only child thing, what a load of tosh, I am an only child and I have always had a shed load of friends and have never been lonely. I always had a lot of attention from my parents too, so don’t worry on that score. Only children are far more resilient and independent in my experience xx

Hello to all of the rest of you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Lainey, no I'm not on 2 ww!  Haven't had any treatment, have just had initial high FSH result, so am currently waiting for AF to start (really quite late now for me!!) so I can have my bloods repeated next cycle.  So officially I don't know whether I'll be a poor responder- but it's likely!    Hope you're doing ok  

Love to Wing wing too, so sorry not good news for you xxx  

Almond- my little sister used to call me Hazelnut when we were little!!!

Hi to everyone x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi chicitas - only a quickie from me tonight   

Pix & Ally - loved chatty to you today gals 

Wing Wing -  post your protocol hon, let us have a look at it and compare it with what’s done a the good clinics. Also, try to find out your Day 3 fsh \ estrodial and your amh so we can give you better advice xx

Angel - Find out for us if it was the pmol scale, or the ug\L aka as the ng scale. We know lots about amh on this thread, you'll get more info here than any crumby clinic  

Almond - do the blood test, I agree much better idea than a HPT

Nix - hiya! sorry your feeling sore xx

Lainey - you are going to be fine ok, really you are.   You have 2 good quality embies on board, and it "won't" happen, but if by some miracle you don't get a BFP, then you have some frosties waiting for you ok.

Ally - very interesting re sleepy dwarfs protocol.....am I right in thinking her amh is 1.0? Her protocol is very similar (if not the same as) .... as Ali27 & Missy’s last protocol.  Differences are; Did Sleepy Dwarf take the pill for longer? And the estrogen patches that were changed twice weekly throughout stims....I don't think Missy & Ally had this.

Hey - for those of you eating linseed (or flaxseed), did you know it has to be ground to absorb it's phytoestrogen qualities? I only found that out today.  Also, best to keep it in a glass jar in the fridge.  

Avoid bad estrogens, like those in soft plastics like clingfilm. Never let clingfilm touch food!

Nighty night girls
Sam xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Wing Wing - I'm so sorry to hear about your EC. I can't believe your clinic mistook cysts for follies - that's terrible. I hope they won't charge you for your EC as they were obviously not monitoring you properly. That aside, you must be devastated and I'm sorry, words seem so inadequate. I hope you can take some time out   

Steph - Thanks for your story about the disappearing follies with more eggs - I'm hoping we'll be the same. Your bump is looking great btw 

Anne - hello here too. I hope you're doing OK. Thinking of you x

Pixie - Can't believe your boss asked that, it really is quite inappropriate. I had a similar experience at the dinner table with my boss, he asked if we were considering a family - blinking cheek! Sure it's probably against some HR rule or other. Glad you're surviving fashion week, glam girl

Kate - hello there. Sorry to hear you've been blue, I hope you're feeling a bit brighter sweetie  

Martha - Sorry to hear your news honey. I hope you're taking the time you need and we'll see you when you're ready

Sam - thanks for the DHEA info O fountain of Knowledge! I stopped taking it quite soon after I started - headaches, insomnia and then came the spots. Decided it couldn't be doing me any good. 

Lainey - Please don't apologise for your post, we're all here to support each other! You're bound to be a bit squiffy with all those drugs pumping through your system. The 2ww is enough to drive anyone mad and you're doing brilliantly. There is NO REASON why this cycle shouldn't be YOUR TURN! You've had a great response, great fertilisation rate nad got some top quality embies there. I have a very good feeling about your cycle! PUPO LADY - YAY!  

Ally - hey there! How are your US plans coming? 

Tracey - Jees woman you know how to do chocolate! Any further news on the waiting list for you?

LittleJenny - are you still reading this ? 

Ali - you really are going through the mill, aren't you? Sorry to hear about your job, what a blow. You're being amazingly strong throughout though so I hope you're proud of yourself

LightWeight - Must be tough to keep a brave face on throughout your sister's pregnancy and to be going alone without your family knowing must be even more difficult. Do any of your friends know the score at all? Might help lighten the load in the real world too if you can   

Almond - I'm sure the Lister would do a walk in test for you. They will be glad to take your cash I'm sure! They do walk in session every morning and you can get the result in about 20 mins. I'm sure if you give them a ring they'll confirm.

Nix - hope you get some answers to your questions - I'm a bit of a no hoper as I haven't got a Scooby. Very exciting your next tx is almost here!

Hi Missy, Jal, Miranda, Laura, Mag, Jess, Hazlenut, Swinny, Anna, Zuri, Anna, Anna and anyone I've missed.

I've been super busy today which has taken my mind off the ever decresing follie count. Papping myself the 2 remaining follies will be gone tomorrow and we won't even get to EC. They are going to scan me before hand tomorrow to check there are some left    God I hope there's been some horrible mix up and the scan lady was just rubbish and couldn't find what was staring her in the face. 
Bawled my eyes out at acupuncture last night as it has just got worse by the day but feeling a bit better today, quite gung ho in fact. 

I think I've mentioned it before that I've been so taken with acupuncture and as I want to quit my job that I've decided to train to become an acupuncturist so I'm off to an open day on Saturday to get a feel for the college and take some positive steps. Can't keep thinking a baby will sort out all my work woes as I have to face the fact that it might be a while before that dream is realised. 

Happy Wednesday ladies

Lucy x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Ladyverte xxx

Great choice of career- becoming an acupuncturist, one of my friends from work trained a few years ago- says it's hard work, but she loves it.  She's now treating me!

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow LV!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Marking the thread  

WingWing - I am so very sorry to read your sad news     

        and


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

good luck LV!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## my time (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi 

New here, as any one been on a IVF cycle on menopur short protocol and on day 7 after scan been told no respose to treatment and were to transfer to iui


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LV - good luck tomorrow sweetie.  I hope they find a good crop      

Swinny - thanks hon.  Glad its not just me.    for you too.

Almond - it seems we are all feeling the same.  I came out of ET soooo positive.  I started to think about baby names and how a new arrival would affect the dynamics of our family    Now, I just can't imagine it being a BFP.  Crazy.  Perhaps we can all give each other pep talks to keep our peckers up  

Hazelnut - sorry    Getting confused.  Sorry to hear you have high FSH.  You never know though, some people do respond ok - only time (and tx) will tell   

Nix - don't apologise for thinking people are more sensitive/sensible than they are.    You know yourself that people say the craziest things WRT TTC - eg, just relax and it will happen, so they have no qualms about saying the most inappropriate things to me as I have a child.  My BF has THREE kids (all boys) and people said to her when she had her third boy "You must be really disappointed.  I suppose you wanted a girl" and "Will you try again - for a girl"  WTF!  She was horrified.  People always manage to say the wrong things, even to fertiles   

Sam - thanks for the telling off.  I feel truly reprimanded  

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi my time - welcome!  Haven't experienced this but didn't want to read and run.  

What dose of menopur have you been on? Perhaps too low?  If they are converting to iui that suggests you have at least one follicle, right?  Just trying to establish if a higher dose might give you more response.

Have I missed a post from Jal?  She had EC today didn't she?  

L x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening girls,

Just a quick one -

Sam: It was lovely to talk to you hon. Here is all the info from my first ICSI cycle as promised;

Protocol: Antagonist +OI
ICSI
HMG – FSH :7200 unit (total)
Drugs used
Puregon 300 a.m & p.m x 4 days
Puregon 300 a.m & Merional 150 x (2bottle) pm x 3days
Puregon 300 a.m & Merional 150 x (2bottle) pm & Orgalutran 0.25mg x 4days
Merional 150 x (2bottle) a.m & p.m x 1 day & Orgalutron 0.25mg
Ovitrelle
4 follicles size 20mm – 19.5mm -12mm-8mm
EC on day 14 
1 egg – 1 embryo

Hope it makes sense!

Ally: Ahhh you are such a sweetheart   I received my book – thanks so much for thinking of me my lovely. I’ll start reading it tonight. 
Ps: Are you working on Friday?

Lucy: Good luck for tomorrow.   

Almond: Thanks for the slow cooker info hon. I’ll get one at the weekend. xx

Night girls.  

Pixie xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Lainey - absolutely on the pep talks! I did exactly the same after ET, felt convinced I would be pg and now convinced I wont be. I feel relieved it isnt just me feeling like this, tho wish none of us had to go through it all. I really did my head in earlier, obsessive researching on net re 2 cell embies (what I had) which needless to say just made me feel worse, crying etc etc arrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhh. 

Swinny - not surprised you feeling manic, me too! have you been poking at your boobs. my dp just told me off for doing it when the ocado man was dropping off the shopping  

mytime - I had max dose of stims and after day 8 and then day 11 scan still had only small follies. but then they started growing and I am now on the 2ww. can you give us some more info as someone might be able to help? 

Pix - good luck  

have decided I need to distract myself tomorrow and do something non IF related! I was happy and normal (ish!) before this cycle started and need to feel like there is life outside the 2 ww wait. might go and see he's just not that into you to try and distract myself ...

x


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say I would have loved to have joined those of you who are meeting up on Sunday, but have a long standing lunch arrangement already. But next time there’s a meet-up in London, I’d love to come along!

Hazelnut – it’s such a tricky one working out whether or not to tell people – particularly when they are lucky enough to have children.  I’m hopeless at keeping secrets and decided to take the plunge and tell most friends from the start. But I’m still not sure whether or not that was the right thing to do long term. It felt right at the time, like a huge weight off my chest, but I do worry I may live to regret it.  I don’t want people pitying me for the rest of my life if this TX thing doesn’t work.

Pixie – I can’t believe your boss!  Well actually I can. Mine did the same thing to me because I wasn’t drinking one evening when we all went out after work.  Don’t people realise it’s just one of those things you NEVER ask?!!!  - Particularly of a colleague. Humph!

Ally – thanks so much for finding out Sleepydwarf’s protocol and sharing it.  It feels like a glimmer of hope!  

Lainey – so sorry to hear you’re feeling so pooh.  It must be all those damn hormones!  Hope they swing you the other way tomorrow to give you some respite. 

Wing Wing- So sorry.   This is such a horrid cruel rollercoaster of a process.  

Swinny – I’m with you on the only child thing.  I’m an only child and have mostly loved it.  You get to pick your playmates AND you get you parents undivided attention.  I know the siblings vs only child thing is a very personal choice, but having been an only child I’ve always wanted to have just the one myself. 

Lucy – I think that’s fab that you’re thinking about taking up acupuncture!  Let us know how you get on at the open day.

My time – hello, and welcome to the thread. I’ve only had one cycle of IVF, on Gonal F rather than Menopur, but short protocol too. On day 7 it was looking like we might have to convert to an IUI cycle, but by day 10 it was decided that even that wasn’t worthwhile.    But some people do better on different drugs and different protocols so DP and I have decided it’s definitely worth trying again.

Almond – given your experience I’d be interested to hear what you think of my treatment being cancelled on day 10. I was on Gonal F 450 from the start. Maybe it was because the womb lining was still under 3 mm? To be honest at the time it was such a shock I probably didn’t ask all the right questions. 

I’m sorry I haven’t done more personals today.  But I’m thinking of you all. 

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies, those awaiting EC and ET, those TTC naturally and those taking a break or figuring out what to do next.    

I’ll probably disappear again until after the weekend. DP, who has been away for a couple of weeks returns tomorrow morning (Yay! – I’ve been missing  him like mad!) and we’ve lots on for the next few days. But I’ll keep reading the thread on my phone, thinking of all of you and sending good vibes.      

Love

Jess xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lucy - good luck for tomorrow  

Hazelnut - Sorry about the news of your friend and her pg.  Always hard to deal with  

Swinny - PUPO!!  8 long days to go now!   

Anna - PUPO!  Hope those baby vibes rubbed their magic off on you  

LJ - hope you are going to come back with some happy news  

Pixie - thansk hon.  lovely chatting with you this evening.  Where was everyone else??  
I think it is good Karma you giving up your seat for that pg woman.  You just wait    

Suzie - sorry you got a BFN  

Ally - hi hon.  I have lost touch a bit, but when are you off to Washington and how long do you go for? What does it all cost?   

Lainey - sorry you are feel low and pessimistic.  Your post made total sense and how you are feeling is completly understandable. I feel really optimistic for you and truely think you have every chance this time  

LW - great chats tonight!  

Fishy - hi hon!  

Zuri - how you doing?  ET less than a month away !!!  

AnnaCameron - hello  

Sam - No, I didn't have the oestrogen patches or the aspirin.  

Wing Wing -   so sorry hon.  Gutted for you  

Almond - PUPO!!    Will be thinking of you over the next few days  

Nix - hello!  Sorry you are sore now.  not surprising though.  How is chuckles?  

Angel Lass - others have fedback about your AMH result.  hope that has given you some comfort and reassurance.  

Mag - I am trying to be strong but just how much more will come my way?!!!!  

Missy - how are you doing?  

Steph - hi honey  

Kate - you ok?  

Anne - you OK?  

My Time - my cycle was cancelled after 6 days of stims as there was one huge follie and 4 tiny weeny ones.  they suggested converting to IUI or timed sex.  bfn.  i have my follow up this Friday so should learn more then.  

IS THERE ANYTHING THAT ANYONE THINKS I SHOULD ASK OR WANTS ME TO ASK FOR THEIR OWN INFORMATION?  

Hi to Mira, LauraB, CardiffLaura, Jo, Nikki, Nicki, Purple.....

must go to bed......

Night night all xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello team PR. xxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning girls!!

Sorry I dodn't get onlast night. Didn't get home til 8ish as my consultanf was at his other clinic so didn't end up going down til late in the afternoon.

*Lainey* - big big hugs, I'm dreading not getting to 2WW but also dreading it when I get there!! 

*Wing Wing* - I'm so very very sorry. I can't believe your clinic, even if they couldn't tell on screen they should have been able to tell with your bloods. I know you said they haven't been doing IVF very long over there so I'm guessing you don't have much choice for alternative clinics? Take a few days out and then try and get some answers!! There is a list on here for questions to askin a follow up consultant for a failed cycle,may be worth having a look and taking it with you. All is not lost though,many people have nightmare 1st cycles to go on and get to ET at a later date. Take care  

Almond - hope the funeral goes as well as it can, can completely understand why you need to limit use of FF. Whatever you need to do to get through 2WWt!! 

Angel-Lass - those pesky AMH results always feel like really bad news. AMH is still fairly new and some scales do say 15-45 is normal but as results keep coming in I think some scales have been revised and have been lowered. Have a read through some of the posts on this thread and you will find lots of people with much lower AMH who got PG and it sounds like your clinic are comfortable with it. Most of us go through a canx treatment before they do AMH and then get the drugs right on subsequent cycles, so in a way you are lucky that they know how to treat you from the off as a canx treatment can be pretty soul destroying too. Good luck

Pixie - hope the herbs were yummy

Swinny - thinking of you! 

Hi Laurab!!

Well out of the 5-6 potentials, we got 3 eggs, they write the number on your hand at my clinic as they know it is the 1st thing you want to know but couldn't see it when I came round so panicked for a while but they don't told me after I asked 3 times and then saw it was on my hand . I was slightly dissappointed as last time we got 6 follies / 4eggs / 2 fertilsed so did feel it cust my chances down already but then feel selfish when you listen to stories like Wing Wings 

Will get the call re: fertilisation about 1ish - nice long wait! Will keep you posted!!

Jx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Good Morning ladies xx

Good luck today Jal x  Hope to hear good news from you later x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ladies - HELP 

I woke up at 4am with pulling pains in my lower tummy. Went to the loo and had a fair bit of pale pink stained mucus. I'm 5 days past  a 3 day transfer (so 8 dpo I guess). What do you think is AF comming or could it be implantation? 

Also re the cyclogest. TMI ALERT! 
I put one in the back end at 7am, but did a no2, 2 hours later. Do you think the progesterone will have been absorbed or have a poohed it out? Sorry   Should I take another? I have a big stash due to my failed iui.

Sorry need to catch up on personals 

Anna x


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice ladies you are all wonderful. I hope to join you when i actually get to the top of the NHS list  

A_L xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Called the unit. Told the nurse about the pulling pains and pink discharge. She said if I continue to bleed it probably hasn't worked, but to continue with pessaries until otd. She said another pessary won't hurt. 
Discharge seems to have stopped 
Can't belive it could be over already


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

She's talking rubbish Sobroody! Grrr  

Firstly, the pessary taes only 20 MINUTES to absorb, so the poo did no harm, and secondly your period is not due till test day - not now! So bleeding is something else.

Don't forget that they pierce your ovaries to get the eggs out - there's a lot of messing and they also pierce your cervix to get the embies in. No wonder lots of people bloody bleed!

So, relax - it's not AF at this stage.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Sobroody - I can't believe she said that!! I can't believe it is AF at this stage - way too early. From what I have heard you can bleed for many reasons during the 2ww. Have you had any more bleeding since. Keep positive


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

WingWing- Sor very sorry hun, how gutting for you  

Lucy- Lots and lots of luck today hun  

LittleM- How you feeling hun?  

Jal- Good luck hunny  

Swinny- Hello Mate, I am so pleased for you. How you holding up?  

Ally- Hi sweetie. How you doing?   

Purps- You ok hun? How's little Candy?  

Pix- You ok lovely?  

Almond- Hi Mrs PUPO- how you doing? 
Hi Nix-  

Lainey-    how you feeling today chick? 

Anna- Sorry you're having probs hun but Miranda is right.Look after yourself   

Lots of   and   to beachy, Popsi, Miranda, Mag, LJ, Missy, Ali, Kate, Tracey, Jess, LW, Laura, NikkiW, Nikki2008, Steph, Fishy, Sam, Hazlenut, Hayleigh.

No news at our end I'm afraid, Jason just waiting on response from his tosspot boss abot when he can have his appeal so till then, we can't do anything.
No jobs about girls that fit Jason- very worrying.

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne    hope that you manage to get it sorted out, must be a worrying time x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anna to me 8 days past egg collection and pink discharge sounds like it could be implantation - I am feeling very positive for you that it is which will be good news!!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ladies 
Thanks for the ressurance, I just can't get that nurses words out of my head. Aren't they supposed to keep us positive?

Zuri its only 5 days post transfer, 8 days since ec.

Anna x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Didn't happen for us today girls. No follies on pre op scan so was sent to the day unit for a better scan and they confirmed there was nothing there so have ovulated. Gutted.

That happened to anyone before? Just waiting for the consultant now. 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no! Lucy that's awful - gutted for you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Lucy, I am so so very sorry hun. Really am


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lucy, I'm so sorry     
Anna x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucy - can't believe it, so sorry, hope the consultant can give you some answers, take care


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucy hon - I am so so so sorry, and VERY shocked, I really can't believe this happened to you. Lots of hugs and supportive vibes   

A xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anna but they say 8 days from ovulation don;'t they that implanting can happen around so effectively you are 8 days past ovulation, I think it's very early to be your period starting but then I am far from an expert, just hope it's implanting and good news x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucy I’m really sorry hon    Please take care. We are all here for you if you want to chat.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Really sorry Lucy thats awful for you     x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anna - I totally second what Mir says - that nurse was talking utter sh!t! Please look after yourself and ask us advice not the medical profession okay    

Ali - I am off to washington for 4 days in May, I only pay for the flight and any expenses while I am there as I will be staying at the centre for 3 nights (OMG so scared - have to share room with stranger!!  ). Good luck with your follow up tomorrow hon. Have been thinking of you alot recently. Hope you are ok  

Jess - have a lovely weekend with your fella. I have a special day with mine planned for tomorrow, can't wait  

Pix - hope you like the book hon xxxx

Anne - send me your address honey so that I can send you your book xxxx

Laura - hi to you and the gorgeous chiplets - been following their growth on **, still havent had a chance to come and see you but there is plenty of time for helping hands I am sure!! Specially when they all start crawling/ walking!! I am doing a bit of research into the best cake to bake for the occasion! No seriously sorry I haven't been yet, I have just been so busy every friday (and there was me thinking I would be able to chill out when I went to 4 days!!).

Nix - honey - please do not worry about my exercise - its not really going to break any FF rules - it is always followed up by a massive pig out!! x

Tracey - how is the chocolate withdrawall?? Have you finalised plans for sunday? Let me know x

Kate - still thinking about you little one x

Back later for more personals xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lucy    so sorry to hear that

Ally- gosh it'll soon fly by to the 4th May, bet you're so glad you sent that app form off


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anna: Girls are right - It really sounds like a good sign to me hon. The nurse is talking out of her  , I bet she was too busy and just came up with that comment to get you off the phone.  

Anne: Hello darling – I’m sorry you guys are struggling. It’s never easy but don’t lose hope I’m sure he’ll find another job in no time. Thinking of you. 

Jal: I know you are disappointed but 3 is a great number hon. Hope you get the news you want this afternoon.  

Ali & Lightweight: I really enjoyed chatting to you last night girls. LW I can’t believe you wouldn’t stop talking about poo!  
I feel a bit tired today though –I really shouldn’t have stayed up to watch Desperate House Wives! 

Ally: Started on my book – almost half way through it actually! 

Lots of love to everyone

Pix xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Dear me I just wrote a long post and lost it – when oh when will I learn!  

Lucy – I’m so sorry, it has happened to other PRs before.     You probably don’t feel up to it, but go and have some BMS asap if you can. There is a chance. You have ovulated, so go and use that chance.     My consultant told me that she doesn’t want to put me on the cetrotide protocol as in her experience sometimes PRs an ovulate before they get to EC.   I have no idea what protocol you were on, or even if this is really true, but thought I'd mention it.     I’m really sorry.

My time – I’m confused, I think Lainey summed it up. If you have no response, then why IUI? Ask your clinic for more info  

Lainey – Oh dear I didn’t mean for it to sound like a reprimand   – I meant to pep you up!  Of course we know even the best IVF cycle with perfect eggs doesn’t work every time, but i really think your going to get your BFP , and I think it’s going to be very soon! In no time at all I think we maybe looking at photo’s of your bump! If not very very soon, then from one of those fab frosties you have waiting for you. I hope you've starting thinking of names for the twins   


Pix – thanks.    It is very different from any protocol the girls with amh of 0.1 had here in London, and you did get to ET. What do you think if Pix’s protocol girls?

Jal –     for the call today

Sobroody – your nurse is an idiot! We really should try not to listen to the nurses. Pink discharge is NOT bleeding! As Mir said, it could be a bit of blood from EC or ET – your ovaries were punctured, or you could have even had a little scratch on the way to ET which would do it.  Try your best to put that silly nurses words out of your head and try to enjoy being PUPO!!


Anne- sorry about you & J, such trying times for you. As purple would say, try to look for the ***** of light between the clouds – you never know what’s around the next corner for you.    

Purple – where are you hon?  I miss you

Ali, Zuri, Laura, Ally, Mir, Steph, Natasha, Almond, Nix, Tracey, Jess, Beach and all the rest of the gang 

Thanks for all the positive stories about being an only child- keep them coming I love them!

Well my only news is I’ve been consuming loads of phytoestrogens, mainly cup size portions of ground linseed.... I’ve slept better the last 2 nights – without too much bother from night sweats, which is great so hopefully it is doing something. Either that or my Chinese doctors change of herbs on Monday is helping.  

Hmmm, lunch I’m thinking beans (phytoestrogens) with sprouts (ditto) and oats cakes (ditto) and hommus (more phytoestrogens).  If I could be bothered to get to a Lebanese take out I’d have tabouli with it too (parsely = yep, you guessed it - phytoestrogen!).... maybe they could through some fried tofu in.  I know, I’m obsessed  .....but not sleeping for days will do that to a girl. 

Have a happy Thursday team – one more sleep to the weekend!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya

Clinic just called. Out of the 3, 1 was too immature to inject, 2 injected. 1 has fertilised and 1 is 'very faint' so we'llhave to see if that 1 catches up over night. Kind of relieved that we have 1 but   hard that the other catches up so we have 2 to go back. I asked about quality (as they were only grades 2/3 last time) but she just said that they can tell better once they have started dividing - is that true or would she be able to tell now and is just not saying so so notto worry me? paranoia eh  

Sorry for the me post, just gonna phone my mum and will be back later - how bad is that that i wrote news on here before telling my mum and sister  ,did tell DP at least


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Jal - so so happy for you that you have the 1,     for the other one.  No, I don't think it's bad that you told us before your mum..... I don't tell my mum anything- always better to talk to people who understand first xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Jal: Great you have one egg for sure – hope the other one catches up too.   
I remember crying my eyes out when I was told my one and only egg had fertilised. 

Sam: I didn’t realise Zhai did letters and sent them to the GP’s and consultants.  I received a letter from her yesterday and she cc’d my GP and my ex consultant whom I don’t even see anymore.   
Errr thanks for telling me you were going to do that Zhai. Great! The whole NHS knows now I’m on TCM. 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix-  

Jal- Brilliant news  

Hi Sam-


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Pix - I had no idea she did that either!! She didn't do that with me.  In fact, I don't really give out my GP to any other doctors now - I've learnt not too. My GP are so hopeless, they misdiagnosed my high FSH and crazy estrogen as "normal, no futher action required"!  Don't get  me started..... if I didn't hop on google one day I'd still be none the wiser as to why I wasn't pregnant and why my AF had gone wrong? Call the secretary and ask them to delete the details of your GP & consultant from your file, and that you don't want any further communication sent out.  How annoying! 

Plus, I've been told that if you want to apply for adoption you need to have closed the door on fertility tx, so I was told if you are going to apply, tell your GP you are no longer doing fertility tx and make sure they are not copied on anything - as they check your full medical records.

Anne - it is so lovely to see your gorgeous face on here again.   

Sam xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey girls,

The doc said that ovulating before EC is quite common (is it?). No real explanation just "one of those things". He said perhaps it was a blessing in disguise as I only had 2 follies and my previous cycle was better, so we can use the money saved on this cancelled cycle to try again. He said a tweak in my protocol was probably in order and we have an appointment to see Jaya on Thursday, so only a week to wait.

Feel gutted but won't be long before starting again and I suppose they know some more about me.

What an anti climax.

Haven't read back yet so will catch up later after I've had a big nice glass of... ermm... warm milk. Rock and roll! (Is it bad to have wine now? Feel like getting plastered but really not a good idea, eh?)

Lucy x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lucy.  If I were you I would just get plastered if that is what you want.  A one off is not going to hurt you.     I hope your apt with jaya goes well next week.

Jal. Great news that you have one.  I hope you get a call to say the other has caught up.

Just finalising the venue with for Sunday with Sam who might have found us somewhere.  Will PM all those who said they are coming a bit later: Ally, Sam, Nix, Missg, Lainey and possibly Ali.  
Is there anyone else who fancies coming - Sunday lunchtime - PM me.  P
Pixie, I had in my head that you said you were coming but can't find a PM or the post, can you remind me

WingWing.  So sorry to read your news a couple of days ago.  As the others have said, try and make sure you don't have to pay for your cycle (then again I seem to remember that you might have free treatment)

Well and truly back on the diet waggon.  I ate so much choc that I haven't even wanted any since!


Sorry, at work so can't stop for more personals

Tracey
 to everyone


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy – Hope your massage and Pedicure was lovely. Speak to you in a bit xx

Almond – Hope the funeral goes ok for you (as well as can be expected anyway)

Lucy   So sorry hun, I am thinking about you xx roll on next month to get going again  

Almond – Oh yeah the mental boob pressing commenced a few days ago and I am desperate for them to be sore and they just aint. It’s awful this wait and it gets no easier each time you go through it. I am having a wobbly day today convinced that it hasn’t worked. I am starting to feel physically sick at the thought of doing my HPT next week. I just dread that feeling of doom afterwards if things haven’t gone to plan. OOOhhh listen to me, Pull yourself together Sarah!!!

Ally – That sounds really intriguing, what’s happening in Washington? Sorry for my ignorance but you miss so much on this thread if you’re not every day xx

JJ & Lainey – I am convinced that I am an outgoing person because I was an only child. I always had to mix or sit on my own, so I  mixed and was quite the little social butterfly as a child.

Ali – 7 more long days to go now and oh they’re long!!

Jal – It only takes the one little matey!  I know what you mean about being disappointed though, on my 1st cycle I got 7 eggs of which 5 fertilised but only two were viable for transfer, so on my 2nd when I ca round they told me that I’d got 4 eggs I was absolutely gutted, but as it turned out it was far better as all 4 fertilised and we got 2 frosties. Your little embies may just well turn out to be super duper grade 1 embies. Positive thinking chick xxx

SoBroody   Take no bl**dy notice, it’s more likely an implantation bleed than anything else or like Mirra says a bit of old blood from the transfer or collection. As for the pains, I wake up each morning with awful tummy cramps but once I get up and about it’s just wind from the evil fanny candles. Hope your feeling a bit better now xxx

Anne   Oh honey that’s rubbish. I so hope he gets something sorted soon. How are you feeling anyway? xx

Sam22 – Good lord that diet sounds a bit bl**dy healthy!! You put me to shame!

Mirra, Purple, Zuri,Pixie, Ali,  Laura, Steph, Natasha, Nix, Tracey and the rest of team PR  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LV - Lucy - Get plastered! you deserve it! i went out and got a bit worse for wear after my BFN and it helped (not the thick head next day tho)


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm with the others LV - get that wine down your neck. I was pished after 2 glasses after my BFN and carried on. One blowout won't hurt.

Jx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Lucy hon, I am so sorry    Ovulating early is common, is it?  I thought that's why they monitor you, to avoid that.  Anyone else heard of that?  

Anna - I went to the loo today HOPING to see a bit of blood because I had worked out that implantation should be about now (your cycle is in sync with mine) - I was so disappointed when there was none    I'm with the others, the nurse is talking billy bollix - you are just at the right time for implantation bleed and far too early for AF.  Dragging pains can be a sign of pg - I had them with DD and with my last pg (which ended in m/c at 9 weeks) - both times I thought it was all over and burst into tears so ...........  calm yourself, I think it is looking good for you     

Swinny   

Sam - only joking re the reprimand thing.  It made me smile that you were being so positive and assertive  

Anne hon -    Always here if you want/need me  

Jal - Fab news that you have one and maybe even two.  Remember the PR thread mantra - it only takes ONE (unless you really want triplets like Laura   No offence Laura, we love the chiplets)   

Hi Mira, Ally, Ali and Pix  

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes yesterday.  I am feeling much better today - still too scared to even think about the result but less emotional and hormonal.  Made carrot and artichoke soup this morning, it is yummy    Trying to feed up those embies   

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucy - have a drink if you need it, it won't hurt I am sure.

Swinny - saw your post but wanted to save before I lost everything.   you sound as if you feel like I did yesterday.  It is so hard to keep positive and not crack up.  Like the term "fanny candles", I will use that in future  .  We just have to dig in and try and stay sane until D-day.  We are in this together    

Almond - how are you today?   

Hi Zuri


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah- Thanks for asking, I am do my best to keep positive hun. Sometimes I have a rush of positivity and am laughing and joking then the next I am really down. But I am ok hun. I am so excited for you though.  

Hi Tracey-   

Hi Z  

Lucy- Get on that wine hunny, you deserve it  

Lainey- Thanks hun


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Lainey & Anne - Thanks girls, I am just having an iccle wobble. Gotta keep positive


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hiya, i'm new to this thread - recommended by a few people.

Bit of background (hopefully info shows below).  AMH 0.9.  Been told by clinic in Glasgow that AMH level too low and best option is EG.  Started DHEA 3 days ago in hope of improving egg quality - will try anything.  Also started accupuncture.

Been looking at option of treatment in Turkey for my first attempt (although concerned about sorting out timings around period, flights etc).  Or maybe even the Lister in London.

Any advice?

Best wishes to you all.

xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi H1 - 

WELCOME!!!! Your in the right place.

Do you know what scale your amh is on?  Is it the ug\ L (aka the ng) scale, or the pmol scale?  there is a big difference and it would help us a lot in advising you where to go.  Also, have they ever done your FSH test?

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry I saw your FSH on your signature - your FSH is very good!  The majority of us low amhs are at the Lister hospital, which will be a good place for you to start.  Pix who posts here is doing tx in Turkey, and Mir & Laura both conceived their little ones in Turkey too.

Sam xx


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for your quick reply Sam.

Pulled out the paperwork.  My AMH is the poml/L scale?

Clinic never mentioned my FSH.  It was the doctors who checked when she read my AMH result, although it was taken on day 21 and not day 3, so not sure if this will affect result?

Not very clued up on the FSH levels (just the AMH after receiving the horrible Ovarian Assessment Report through the post).  Been a bit of a whirlwind finding out.

If I go to Turkey I believe I will need to be there for 21 days.  Optionally if its the Lister, I presume I would be able to travel up and down from Glasgow?

Read your listing, how are you getting on?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

H1 : I had my first tx in Istanbul back in December - see my signature. 
I know the Jinemed in Istanbul work with a consultant at the Portland Hospital in Harley Street - so you can start your tx here and fly to Istanbul for EC & ET if you choose to go there.
Check out the Jinemed's website for more info - www.ivfturkey.com
I've never used them so can't really comment but I know a lot of ladies on this site have. The Jinemed  has a thread if you want to chat with the ladies about their experiences. 
I know an ICSI cost £1500 plus drugs so it's cheaper than the clinics in London.

Re the Lister - I'm sure someone on this thread will come along and help you soon.

Pix x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

H1, your in the right place hon, stick with us!  Add pmol to your amh result on your signature so the other girls know where your at.

I'm a bit of a gutless gal - I've got my first IVF in April -very scared! But as you can see from my signature I've been doing chinese herbs, acupunture and every suppliment under the sun!! I'm going to try the Lister first.

Your FSH is very good, which is great.  You do need to look at your estrogen as well on day 3, as overly high estrogen can suppress FSH.  I had this issue where my FSH was 5, but my estrogen was 500!! When my estrogen came down, my real FSH looks to be 42 (gulp!).  You don't need to do amh on any specific day, but some theories state that if you take it "directly" after an IVF cycle it might be a bit lower.


Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi H1- Welcome!, I have not long had my first ICSI at the Lister and travelled from Birmingham (check my sig for results etc)
I had in total 4 scans (including baseline scan)
The clinc were brilliant and eventhough sadly thongs didn't work out for us, I really couldn't fault them.
I too was told to go for doner eggs at Birmingham clinics 
I notice your FSH was done on day 21? or am I reading your sig wrong?


Pix- Blimey, that's cheap innit, I paid £4405.00 for ICSI plus all my blood tests. 
Makes me really think about my next TX to be honest


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I know there is a slight price difference!   I know everyone I spoke with on this site has lots of good things to say about the Jin. 
I wouldn’t recommend the clinic I went cos not many people speak English there and it’s more expensive compare to the Jin. I paid £4000 for an ICSI but that included drugs & bloods - still cheaper I guess.
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- would it be cheaper for me do you think to get my own hotel and flights than to get one of their packages?
xxxxx


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sam * - thanks, have amended signature page (also added estrodial 480 - if thats the right word)? 
Good to here you've got a treatment booked, will keep watching thread for updates from yourself and others.

Looks like our FSH levels may be similar?

Being knocked back totally by one clinic, I asked another in Glasgow who said the same (they wouldn't treat me), although they said if I could get my AMH up to 2 then they would consider it. A bit like yourself trying everything possible! Clock ticking on for me. Going to give DHEA a go for 4 months if I don't have any side effects.

*Pixie 75 * - Thanks for that, will do a bit of searching into the contact at Portland Hospital (would probably be easier first route). How about you/how long were you in Istanbul for?

*Anne * - Sorry i'm giving duff info! Doctor did my day 21 bloods to check for ovulation. (1st reading 64.1, second 37.6). I then asked about FSH - she said this was checked when they took bloods for ovulation, I don't know if levels can fluctuate - so she has agreed to do day 3 tests (said she won't be able to interpret them though!)

Sorry treatment didn't work. Was there a lot of travelling back and forward to the Lister? I also notice your AMH level seems to have changed (very interesting, I was told my clinic that it won't change, but I'm trying!)

There are some good testimonials on the website for Turkey. Trip includes B&B accom/costings seem quite good!

xx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

just to say swinny a friend of mine had 4 blasts. she had 2 put back and 2 in the freezer. The fresh cycle was negative. One made it through the defrost.....she is now a mother of a beautiful little girl......it does happen!!!

I don't know if i should be here on this board or not. i got my blood tests back yesterday and i have been in a bit of a tiz. I'm not with the argc yet as waiting for first appointment. My Dr hasn't called back and I'm not eligible under the NHS, so don't know what it all means.

3 months ago i had fsh 7.2
                          lh  5.4
                          e2 104

Yesterday i had    fsh 10.3
                        lh  9.2
                        e2  164
Projesterone      a huge 364

How could they have gone up so much in 3 months. Also What does having projesterone so high mean.  Could i have had a chemical pregnancy or is it an indication of my ovarian reserve.

I am driving myself mad, so any advise would be great.

Good Luck to you all
Angela


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

H1- our FSH has to be taken between day 1-5 (ideally Day 3) of your cycle. I don't underestand why they took FSH reading from day 21 bloods. Seriously, some of these medical people need a good     . !!
You've had a nightmare really hun xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies
I too would have loved to have joined you all in London. Have a fab meet!
No real news today, had acupuncture this morning which was v supportive. Find all the constant negotiation with DH about sex and appts really frustrating (he working away til April 4). We've had months of planning were we both need to be TTC on clomid, now its trying to negotiate appts for Lister! Full time bloody job. Friend at work TTC just had laproscopy last month, ovulated last weekend but her DH made her go on a weekend family visit, family everywere, spare room no chance of sex! Sometime they just dont think or get it !

Anne- We all have our fingers crossed for you guys. Must be bloody hard.You say you had tx in Lister and live in Birmingham. Can I ask, did you get a local clinic to do scans? Planning to go to Lister and live in Manchester, told to find a clinic here who will do scans (MFS said no today). What did you do? How as it doing it away from home?

Ali27 - I've been somewhere similar, when both my folks died followed by a miscarriage. You think no way can it get any worse and it does. I realised I had a deal with the universe that meant that actually you cant have too much bad stuff happening then it did! I was desparate and in a proper state for 6-mths followed by another 12 of 'just about coping' but eventually I got through the grief and pain, with some proper (grief) counselling. Maybe, if you can afford it, now is the time to get some counselling support. Wont make anything go away but it helps to have support at these times.




Jal - really hope it works out!

sobroody1 - have no advice cause have not been there but just to say 

H1 - welcome, you will I am sure find it very useful and supportive here.
Welcome Angel. I am sure find it very good here
Pixie75 - the info was v helpful

Missy, Jal, Miranda, Laura, Hazlenut, Swinny, Anna, Zuri, Anna, and Kate hope you are ok.....
Hi to anyone I have missed, 
xxxxxxxMAG


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

haven't read back yet so sorry no personals - just wanted to ask you all to sign this petition - which closes tomorrow:

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF

Love to all 

/links


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello
Sorry, but I only really write on here when I want some advice, although I read this thread alot and feel like I know some of you guys.
My FSH has been between 8-9 for the last couple of years, the last being 8.4 in Nov.  I have an appointment with ARGC next week, just did my FSH again Day 3 =11.2 Day 5=11.1.  My LH was 5.8 and my Ostradiol was Day 3= 91 and Day 5 =191.  I've heard that they will only accept below 10.  Is this true? and how strict are they.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Tannie


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just dropping in, I'v ebeen really busy and only able to lurk.  Just wanted to send huge   to martha, lucy and wing wing.  I'm so sorry girls, you must be devastated.

Love donkey xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mag- I travelled to London for all scans, I wanted continuity to be honest and I only ended up having to have 4 sacsn in total so wasn't too bad at all x

Hi Donkey- x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just marking new thread will catch up tomorrow

Hugs ladies

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry I've been AWOL for a couple of days - been so busy haven't had time to read or post. 

*Wingwing* and *Ladyverte* - absolutely gutted for you  what rotten, rotten news for both - sending you both huge    and    for next attempts 

*Jal* - sending huge    to your two embies that they will be big and strong when they are next looked at 

*Lainey* - hang in there sweetheart  - sending you huge   

*Sobroody *- I was always told implantation usually occurs days 6-10 after EC so would be the right time for an implantation bleed - stay positive chick! 

   for all who need it and    for all who need those 

Lots of love to all


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Steph- thanks for the link.  have signed the petition!!!  

Jal - good luck for tomorrow   

Lucy - I replied ont eh Lister thread, but just to say again I am so so sorry honey.  Hope you are off getting plastered.  

Anna - stay strong    and calm!!  

Swinny - another day gone by.....    

Lainey - glad you are feeling better today.  Soup sounds delicious!!  

Pixie - last night was a laugh, wasn't it!!  I am knackered today too!!  

LW - good luck for your scan tomorrow if you are logging on whilst you are in London  

Hi to everyone else.  Trying to keep up and failing already!!

Have follow up at 9 tomorrow with Jaya.  Will let you know what I learn.  

Night night all. xx


----------



## mazzie (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello everyone

My home county girls pointed me in this direction because of some recent test results.  Here is my story:

We went back to clinic last week after last being there in April 2008.

DF had a vasectomy reversal in 2004, started TTC Feb 2005.  Went to GP April 2006 to be told to go back in a couple of months if I still hadnt conceived and she would do a blood test.  I was then 35 (almost 36).  I had a couple of blood tests to check for ovulation they were ok.  GP said she would refer me to hospital, in the meantime moved house and practioner made us move surgeries (although GP said we didnt have to). Went to new GP and repeat blood tests again, delaying even further.  Referred to clinic August 07, had HSG and the scan to check follicles.  I was told both ok.  SA showed very low sperm counts with low motility.  We researched ways to try and improve sperm counts through diet etc and started with the zinc etc.  When we went to clinic in January 08 we were told that I had not ovulated and he wanted repeat blood tests to see if I ovulated, before deciding on options available to us, - I personally put it down to the stress of all the tests, because up until then I was usually between 27 - 29 day cycles and it went all over the place the month of the appointment.  We left clinic after being told ICSI would be the way forward for us because of sperm probs.  At no point was it mentioned about me except that I hadnt ovulated.  We received a copy letter to the GP after clinic which mentioned that my ovarian reserve was poor after an Anti Mullerian Hormone test.    When we returned in April 2008 I was told I had ovulated in all 3 blood tests and that should we wish to proceed ICSI was the way forward because of sperm results.  This appointment took about 5 minutes and we were discharged.  Ovarian reserve, egg quality or quantity were not mentioned.  At this point we were disappointed but went away thinking I was fine and that we might get lucky as sperm counts vary from month to month and it only takes 1.  

By November 2008 I was feeling particularly low and went to see the GP.  She had been on maternity leave and this was the first time I had seen her since she referred to us clinic.  She felt after talking to me that I did not know enough information and referred us back.  We had that appointment on Monday and this is why I am posting.

We sat down to be told that my AMH levels were so low (0.1) that I had no chance of getting pregnant naturally and that ICSI was the way forward using donor eggs, but that it was to be done in the next 6 months.  We both sat there gobsmacked.  All along we were given the impression that I was fine and we were simply dealing with low sperm.  Had we received this information last year we probably would have found the money when we remortgaged but now we cant and I feel my one and only chance has gone.  She told me that "based on these results, if you wish to have ICSI, you should do this in the next 6 months"  I pointed out to her that these were last years results and she looked considerably embarrassed.

I have trawled the internet looking for any hope and it seems there is much controversy about AMH levels and the tests regarding them.

I feel extremely stressed by all of this and havent had AF since January 11 - and I feel that the stress is keeping it away.

Sorry the post is so long!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quick question as I'm a bit worried and know you knowledgeable ladies might be able to advise more than on another thread

I am currently on the pill to start my FET cycle - my period started this month on the 10th Feb and this morning I have just noticed some spotting (this has never happened before) its only 17 days since my last period started so its odd if my period is coming and also odd as i am on the pill, I am worried because I think it was Monday or Tues this week i forgot to take the pill until the afternoon and always take it in the morning, do you think that may have caused me to start my period earlier? if it is my period coming early then the FET cycle will be cancelled and will have to wait to start again in may

Has anyone else experienced this? I may be worrying over nothing and its just some random spotting but it's never ever to my knowledge happened before mid cycle

Thanks
Z xxx

P.S sorry for me post

hello Mazzie sorry for the right royal cock up from you GP and clinic, I am sure one of the many informative ladies on ehre will be able to advise you better x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

I wanted to wish the gorgeous Ally a very Happy Birthday            
Happy birthday sweetie, I hope you have a lovely day           


Mazzie- Welcome and I'm sorry for all the crap you've been through  

Hi Z- Sorry, can't help you with your question but here is a  

Jal & Ali- Good luck today both  

Pix- Thanks for your chat and help last night lovely  

Lainey- How you doing so far today hun?  

   to Beachy, Steph, Miranda, Donkey, Laura, Kazzie , Popsi, Tracey, Fishy, Purps, LW, Martha, Wing, Lucy, Anna, H1, Swinny, Hazlenut, Nix, Nikki2008, NikW, Almond, Sam

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy- How you feeling ? xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Not so bad thanks chick... I have today off work (booked it off as thought I'd be recuperating!) so I'm going to keep myself busy and not mope. Going to go shopping later for a treat. 

How are you? Have you heard any more from Jason's boss?

Have you costed up a trip to Turkey yet?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

H Lucy- Jason has his appeal with boss on Tuesday at 3pm so from there we will know more. 
Funny you should mention Turkey... I have just emailed the Co-ordinator there for a quote and a few questions but what ever way you look at it....I paid £4405.00 for my incomplete ICSI cycle and they charge £1500 plus £800 for something that I'm waiting on clarification on so thats £2105 cheaper for a start!
It's all a bit up in the air at the moment with Jasons job etc but at the end of the day, I'm not getting any younger and we might just have to go for it.  Was thinking of having scans etc in London and just going over there for EC and ET ( )

I hope you buy yourself something lovely hun, you deserve a treat


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a quick one for my gorgeous sis Ally -  

                                                            

 

I'll be back shortly for perso's.

Pix xxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

ladies, I dont want to dampen hope re the Lister. In fact there is considerable evidence to sugest that many clinics are idiots when it comes to knowing how to deal with PRs but my recent experiecnes of the Lister have left me unimpressed by their knowledge and disappointed about the level of treatment Im getting. 

As you say LV they aren't deterred by results that other clinics would reject. This ie because they are used to dealing with people who are able in terms of time and money to do the many cycles it might take to get a positive result from someone with the results that other clinics reject. It IS a numbers game and we all need to be aware that low AMh results for example mean that on average we need to be prepared to try many many times. the fact that the lister lets us do that is not out of kindness I can assure you!


PLease don't misinterpret this post - Im sure others will speak up inf avour of the Lister. I have recently found though that (save Dr Thum) the logic and technical expertise is not what i had hoped. I seem to be correcting things frequently put it that way.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie cos it's taken over an hr to catch up!

Hugs to all you ladies, so sorry to hear the news,

ALLY............................................ Happy Birthday to a phenomenal Woman!!!

Hugs snogs and love to you sweet Ally Enjoy your day!

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning chaps!

Just a quickie as i'm meant to be doing some work before a weekend away!

Ally - happy birthday sweetpea! Hope you have a day stuffed with treats and good things.

Mazzie - you're similar to me, too! My DH's vas couldn't be reversed - they really meant it when they chopped his tubes in Glasgow in 1992!  
But the Jinemed found sperm straight away when they went behind the scarring in the PESA op, which at £500 was a snip (scuse the pun!) compared to the three Fing GRAND it cost here!
Also, when he was done here he was butchered and they told us immediately there was no sperm there. They left it a week before sending us a letter to say there was enough for ICSI.  
He was in such pain after that, and we had a week thinking we'd never, ever have children together.
Compare that to the Jinemed, where they took ten minutes to find sperm and he didn't believe they'd even been in at the time as he was in no pain! I think we know it was definitely there looking at his new son now...  

On the Lister versus the Jinemed debate, I really found the Jinemed to be better. The Lister is sooo busy, soo money-oriented. They knew my name at the Jin, and treated me with such respect and care, and the monitoring was loads better. At the Lister I saw a different consultant every step of the way, and that wasn't often - the Jin gives you scans every other day with a consultant.

But the real difference is that you are 'on holiday' in Turkey - the phone isn't ringing, the washing doesn't need doing, the meals don't have to be cooked. Work can't contact you.

Oh, and it was half the price for us - cos of the PESA - including a four-star hotel with pools, and beautiful meals out.

Take heart - there are plenty of stories about women with low AMH conceiving. You haven't got as many eggs, for sure, but it doesn't mean they're crap quality.

Anne - hope Jas's meeting goes OK. Is he taking any legal advice?

The £800 is prob for drugs. The three-star hotel costs about the same for 18 nights with brekkie (we paid £350 more for the four-star, which was worth it I reckon).


Sorry - I really haven't got any more time than this! But my love to everyone as ever.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Mazzie: Your story is very similar to mine except that I don't have a male factor. I'd been messed about by NHS for 1, 5 years so I know exactly how you feel. What scale is your AMH? Mine is 0.1 too. I've had a treatment last December and responded to the drugs - see my signature. There is hope, keep positive as much as you can. 
Unless you try nobody can really tell how you will respond to the drugs.

Click on the below link for some success stories of the ladies with similar AMH's.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0

Anne: It was lovely talking to you too hon - I wish we lived closer to each other. Well done on emailing Romina, let me know how you get on. 

Zuri: Oh you poor thing.  I'm sorry you are all stressed out hon - I've absolutely no idea cos never been on OCP. Did you call your consultant?

Anna: I think everyone knows how I feel about the Lister - never rated the [email protected]! 

Lucy: Hope you are feeling better today hon. 

Ali, Steph, Purple, Miranda   

I've had my Chinese herbs today and OMG I've never tasted anything more disgusting in my life.   
I managed to finish my glass but I was in tears from all the gagging (sorry TMI!) by the end.
How the heck am I going to do this twice a day??  

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Miranda- Are you off to Wales this weekend? Hope you have a lovely time x
Jason will be seeking legal  advice yes following his appeal with his ex work on Tuesday  (he has to go through all this before even attempting to go legal)
I was thinking maybe having the scans here at their london clinic then go for a few days for EC/ET to Turkey just to save a few more £££ . Would you think that would be ok?
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually it's cheaper to just go out there for the whole time Anne - weird but true! By the time you've paid for scans here it makes more sense to justy hop over for the 18 days.

Yes, Wales this WE! Yay! I haven't packed, got my face on, walked the dogs - nothing, so had better dash.

xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuri.  I did a quick google and apparently spotting when taking the pill for the first few months is a common side affect:

this is a little exert from some info:
But can’t it give you a lot of side effects when you start?

Yes. During the first few packs of the Pill, many women get minor, passing side-effects, such as:
headaches 
nausea
breast tenderness
slight weight gain
slight ‘spotting’ of blood between the periods.

These side-effects usually go away after the first few packs. If they don’t, it’s very easy to get rid of them by simply switching to another brand. 

so I don't think you need to worry.

Miranda.  Have a fabulous weekend.

Anne.  Good luck to Jason on Tuesday. I know money might be tight but as you say, you don't have the luxury of waiting a year or so for your next tx. I put my last tx on a 0% interests credit card so that might be an option.  18 days in Turkey during tx sounds wonderful.  If stress does play a part in success then it would be much nicer to be there for a bit, even a couple of weeks than flying over for a couple of days.  Good luck with your decision making.  I wish you could join us on Sunday, shame you are so far away.

Ally.  Have a fabulous birthday.  Can't do waving pom poms from work as they attract too much attention to my PC!!!

Pixie.  Good luck with the herbs.  I absolutely hate eating/drinking anythign yukky.  I don't know much about herbs, I am taking them in supplement form (Black Cohosh, Chaste tree, Dong Quai, Green Tea, Muira Puama,Siberian Ginseng).  
I expect they are a waste of time in this form.  Maybe someone like Sam will be able to say.

Mazzie.  I am sorry you have been so badly treated by your GP/consultant.  If you can afford a monitoring cycle (much cheaper than whole cycle) then it would give you an idea on how you might respond.  I am sure others will be along to tell you what your options are.
It is really hard when you don't have unlimited funds to have multiple treatments.  

Annacameron.  You are so right about them not treating PR's out of the goodness of their hearts.  They must make a fortune from us.  At least they will treat us when nobody else will.
I think what we have to be careful of is assuming they know it all and not question their ideas.  I know you don't , I bet all clinics hate patients that use FF and other internet sources to gain so much knowledge.

Ali, I hope your follow up went well.

Jal.  Good luck.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks so much Tracey for replying and I feel suitably ashamed for not googling!  - will also explain that i have lost half a pounds in last 2 weeks despite eating extremely healthy! bloody pill!!

    to everyone

and a big   to Ally for her birthday 

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Trace- Defo looking more and more appealing for Turkey hun.
Would love to have been there on Sunday too - have a drink for me  
Have a lovely weekend
x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. sorry no time for personals as busy today and sorry also that I haven't posted as having hard time over work so that even though I am part time, having to do stuff inbetween.

Happy Birthday Ally!!

Anne - with regards to Jinemed, I didn't go there but went elsewhere in Istanbul but if I did not have to have PGD I would go there in a shot, in fact despite my hospital now doing IMSI (good for MF) I am still wanting to go there instead of mine because of how they look after you from what I have heard from everyone on FF.

The £800 is for drugs and Miranda is right it is cheaper to go there for all the treatment rather then splitting it with London, in fact if you split it with London they charge you more!! I can't really go for all the treatment as mine would be longer because of PGD but if I didn't have the kids to consider I would definately go for it, especially as you don't live close to London and would have to travel there for the scans.

The alternative is to find a clinic near you that would do the monitoring scans, I did this with Oxford and this made my scans a lot cheaper then if I'd had gone to their London clinic ( I was originally off to Jinemed the first time but swapped last minute, long story!)


Funny enough I have just been to the London clinic last week to get my AMH done as couldn't get it done elsewhere. This was last Thursday and they said results would take three days, I am going to wait till Monday to chase because scared in case it is bad news and don't want to spoil the weekend!

I will read back later and come back for personals

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hi, 

Tracey, err yes, I feel I am not exactly their most beloved patient.        but you know the thing is - having to correct mistakes they are making saps my confidence in them and makes me want to jump up and down and say " do you know how long it takes me earn £x POST TAX to pay you guys??!!?". also, i sort of feel we all have clients and I jump 10 feet in the air if requested by mine. I feel the Lister should be the same. As you can imagine, this truly endears me to them. ;-) 

Anne - I think Jinemed is an excellent idea. Cheaper, holiday etc. Also, this is worth bearing in mind perhaps, albeit anecdotal evidence. Taranissi is always on about summer being the best time to cycle and i had always scoffed at it as being unscientific BUT you know last year having had AFC of 8 to 10 all year, whner it came to june july august i suddenly had 16 AFC!! so maybe there is indeed something in it - the sun etc. I really hope your hsuband gets his job sorted out. Is he looking yet or recovering from what sounds like a rather nasty attack on him ?

Miranda hello sweet girl enjoy your weekend 


dare I ask - does anyone havea view on fred goodwin?!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALLY!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kazzie & AnnaC-  Kazzie, excellent idea to have local scans- I have mailed Jin to suggest that to them!
AnnaC - I would have to cycle in April TBH as jason will at least be off and not have to take time of new job (yes, he is looking actively  )

xxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Anne, ok, it was just a passing thought. Im sorry about everything on your plate. xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been looking into Turkey also if this FET cycle doesn't work, not only because it's cheap but also to see if the system outside of Switzerland might benefit me re having 3 day or blast embryos put back instead of 2 day and if any to freeze then better 3 day or blasts to freeze) and also thinking what a great way to combine a much needed holiday! wondering about looking for alternative accommodation instead of the hotels recommended - maybe an apartment or something to bring the costs down for food - worried that even though it is cheap - when you factor in 17 days worth of eating out it may get pricey??

Anyway I am ahead of myself - might not need to go just yet 

But if this doesn't work then Anne we could be cycle buddies again but in Turkey 

x


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello ladies
Just a quick post as on my phone and the buttons are too teeny for my fat fingers! 

Mungo - I saw the ARGC a few weeks ago and understand they prefer to keep testing you and wait to do TX in a month when your FSH is normal - or as close as you can get. But if you have no luck there, maybe try the Lister. Q a few of the girls on this thread are being treated there and many have had far higher FSH results.

Mazzie - what a cock up! That must be so stressful. My feeling is that GPs aren't the experts in infertility treatment. Is it possible for you to get a referral to an infertility clinic? 

Lots of love to everyone. 

Jess x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- No problem hun x

Zuri- Just had email back from Jin to say I can have bloods/scans locally to me which will cut cost even more.
The minimum time then needed in Turkey is 7 days- 10 days which is better than 17.
But this cycle WILL work for you hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

You go girls! 

My sister has a flat in Istanbul, I’m sure she wouldn’t mind me inviting all my friends over to stay for 17 days and cook for them   
I am also planning on cycling in April depending on my AFC that is!  

Zuri – there are flats in Istanbul you can stay hun/ check out below sites 
www.flatsinistanbul.com
www.istanbulapartment.co.uk

The food is very cheap in Turkey if you stay away from the ‘fancy’ restaurants. 
Oh I feel homesick now – can’t write anymore. 

Pix xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix........come to Istanbul with me and Jas xxxx
Looks like I will just go for the minimum time and have scans etc here xxx
Don't be sad hun


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks pix - i'll check them out after 7th April if I need to  sorry you are homesick xxx

Anne that sounds fantastic that you can get scans and stuff done at home and make it EVEN cheaper!! are you going to go for it then? I know it's a tough decision for you with your current situation but think it's a great idea going to turkey to reduce costs and then also a holiday to top it off! 

If we were to consider it then i'd need to go for the 17 days i reckon - not sure they'd be able to work in unison with my swiss gynae? but could be a question if it comes to it!

Anyway i am getting ahead of myself - its strange i don't know if it's because I am doing this FET cycle straight off the back of my failed cycle but i just don't seem to think it's going to work - i know this sounds bad but i am not taking it seriously as a proper cycle (mainly because of the freezing of embryo situation here) it's negative of me but may also be a good way to feel - no pressure and hopes etc...

If i was doing a FET with known grade 1 embies 3 day or blasts for example i think i;d feel differently about it all - anyway i know this will probably sound really selfish so I'm sorry if i offend, i am just finding it odd to think I am actually doing s cycle

So what's everyones plans for this weekend? Ally are you doing anything lavish for your birthday?

x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, for those (which seems like most of us!) considering Turkey - pixie has put these apartments down already http://www.flatsinistanbul.com/fii/home.html We stayed in one of them the first time and were booked for the second time that got cancelled. I got to know the owner very well so he said if anyone wants to go there, say they have come through me (Karen) and he will give an extra 10% off of the prices! We will definately use them again even if going to the Jinemed.

One thing I will say Anne, if you do split the treatment you will have to get and pay for your drugs here rather then the £800 all in price at the Jinemed, but I think you were on Menopur so not too bad but could be more pricey if Gonal F etc.

HTH love Karen xxx.

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuri- It's normal to feel negative I think hun, espicially on back of failed cycle.
I don't think I can afford to not go for it , not getting any younger and if I could put it off for 6 months, I would probably but I' nearly 41 and my eggs seem to be about 150 so need to crack on  
xx


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, can I stick my head in?   I'm waiting for 3rd try of ICSI but found out during 2nd treatment that I'm a poor responder despite having 'normal' levels of FSH etc. I don't know anything about it at all as we were focused on DH's issues. First cycle I had 5 eggs, all fertilised but just two surviving to be put back. This ended in a BFP shortly followed by a missed miscarriage and an op to remove the empty sac. Second cycle, last month, had just three eggs collected (out of 5 follicles), none fertilised. Asked the doctor why I didn't have many again at the time of last scan before EC and with her back to me (why do they do that??) she muttered somthing about having low reserves. I had no idea what she meant and thought I was pre menopausal or something but when I asked a nurse she said that if we wasn't having tx due to male factor I would conceive normally and had 100'000's of eggs left. So basically I am very confused and almost too scared to ask the doc again. 

So hope it's alright if I hang around here for a while. Feeling a bit lost! 
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: It would be lovely if our AF’s were on similar sort of days and we could cycle together. I would love to be your guide  

Zuri: Keep positive hon – there is no reason why FET shouldn’t work for you.  

Kazzie: What did you do to get that 10% off    

How good is the weather today? Do you think the Spring is here? 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jules- Sorry you've had such a horrible time  

Pix- It's been lovely and sunny today but they are saying winter will be back next week  
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Jules – It is very confusing indeed. I don’t get why they tell you are a poor responder first and then go on to say if you didn’t have male factor you would conceive normally and had load of eggs left?    I’d ask them to explain this better to you hon – it really makes no sense.
Did you have an AMH test?

Anne: Winter? again?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I think I might venture out to ther pics tonight girls  
Slumdog Millionaire or Confessions of a Shohaholic?  
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Slumdog Anne - watched it the other week (at home cough cough) and it's a great film, loved it

I have visions of us all in Turkey flat sharing having IVF


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

SD it is then Zuri

How mad would that be eh, us lot taking over Istanbul  

whats the weather like in April?
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to wish ally a very happy birthday   

hope everyone is ok,      to all  

Love  Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate hunny, been thinking about you.
How are you?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls - really just popping on as about to pop out - I saw we have another new amh of 0.1 so thought I'd better pop on and say hi!

Happy Birthday to Ally - again   

Pix - I gagged the first week or so that I drank the teas - I honestly didn't think I'd be able to do it. Now I crave them....weird. Almond was the same. Hang in there, I know this sounds strange but you are actually going to grow to like them.......(try telling you that whilst your gagging over the sink tonight huh  ) I wouldn't have believed it at first either..... but you wait. Mmmmmm, only 3 more hours until I can drink my yummy herbs tonight. Can't wait  

Kate - , lovely to see your little piccy!

Mazzie - stick with us buddy, your in the right place. I have an amh of 0.1 and i feel pregnant end of last year, sadly a mc. We can't deny that is it not very common for women with amh of 0.1 to have babies, BUT it DOES happen. It's absolute rubbish that you have zero chance, no-one knows that for sure. I am PMing on another site with a lady from America who just had a baby in September doing the protocol at the SIRM in the US, and her amh was 0.1. She got 2 eggs, 1 fertilised, and did you hear that, she just had a baby! Here are some other links below.

Lots of love and hugs to your all - have a wonderful wonderful weekend. Really looking forward to catching up with those of you who will be along Sunday.

Lady FSH 124, no periods for 1 year, diagnosed POF, fell pregnant and had a baby.
http://community.babycenter.com/talk/a2761715/hi_new_to_this_group_introduction_-_long_story

The one follicle baby with Jaya
http://www.ivfworld.com/topic.php?id=81323

Ally sent me this, A lady who had 0.1 or 0.2 AMH and got pregnant at 40 at the Lister.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116054.msg1648954#msg1648954

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155373.0;topicseen, amh not known. High fsh 42year old woman conceived naturally using a book using TCM methods

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

that was meant to say fell pregnant last year, not feel pregnant.  Oh, if only it were that easy  "Gee, I feel like being a little pregnant today".... kapop!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate: Missed you sweets   How are you?

Anne: The weather in April is lovely - imagine today's weather being slightly warmer. 

Zuri: Do you think we can find a flat with big enough fridge to put everyone's drugs in!!   

Sam: Thanks hon - I'll drink whatever as long as it gets me preggers.  

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm Pixie thats a serious consideration 

Have a great weekend all

xx


P.S hello Kate xxxx
PPS Enjoy SD Anne x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening ladies
I think I'm going to have to give up work to keep up during the week!!      to everyone.
I love the idea of a FF flat in Istanbul - I'm not sure the city would be ready for you!! I have to admit, it is an appealing option and is something we may consider for the school summer holidays if things haven't worked by then.
I'm now one week through the 2ww - I'd forgotten just how pants it was - I feel exactly the same as last month so have resigned myself to fact that it hasn't worked and so am thinking about IVF - on the one hand, I'm really excited and on the other, absolutely bricking it, especially as I'm a needle phobic   
Will try and catch up over the weekend and do some personals, but wanted to say hello and     in the meantime.
Ally    
Love Catherine x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi ladies, sorry to gatecrash your thread, but i was wondering if you could offer me any insights... just had my day 9 stimms scan and my right ovary hasn't responded at all. (left is fine with 6 follies). Do you know if its possible that the right one will pick up and end up with any follies, or is it just going to sit this one out for good?! nurses weren't very helpful today at the scan, they just said that that sometimes happens but didn't say what i might expect. 

hope someone has some experience of this they're willing to share. thanks ladies.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ladies - sorry not been around today - had an internet free day...almost 
Thanks SO MUCH for the encouraging words. Have had no more spotting since yesterday am so trying to stay  Saw my accupuncturist and she said not to get my hopes up but she felt something in my pulse 

Ally HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you had a lovely day!

Anne I saw slum dog this week and loved it!

Will catch up on personal soon

Welcome newbies

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Sobroody    hope everything is settling in nicely.

Filthy low AMH girls, yes you know who you are - cheeky1 and cheeky2 (aka Pixie and Ali27), very cool to chat the other night. If there's talk of several PR gels going to Turkey for treatment, can you teach us a word a day Pixie? Merheba!

Flumpity, I'm currently stimming and at my 5 day stim scan my right ovary had done very little and my left ovary seemed to be coming along nicely. Then I had my day 8 scan today and my right ovary has started working and the follies are not much smaller than the left ovary which is good. I asked at my first scan and the sonographer said that sometimes happens and one ovary produces but the other not. We saw some dots on my right ovary at day 5 but were surprised to see how much they had caught up today. Yours might do they same but if they don't, I don't get the impression that it's anything to worry about.

Happy Birthday Ally, hope you've had a lovely day.

Kate, hi babe, nice to see you pop in, you ok?

Anne hun, glad you have a date for Jason's appeal, what a nightmare, I hope you can close the chapter on this horrid experience and move on soon.  

Hello to everyone else  

Lightweight xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks lightweight, well fingers crossed. x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

quick question girls, i have just realised that i forgot to take the pill yesterday no idea why it slipped my mind but it might explain the spotting - although the spotting was in the morning and i always take it in the morning

Anyway forgetting one day but then carrying on taking it do you know if this will be OK? i am scared that my period may now start earlier because of yesterdays forgotten pill 

panicking arghhhh

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I am sure that you will be fine just missing one pill, remember that it may allow you to get pregnant now though!! So if you don't want to get pregnant you had better use an alternative method of contraception!!   No seriously don't worry I am sure it will be fine. 

Girls - thank you so much for all my lovely birthday messages, texts and calls xxxx Had a lovely day in the end although it was a bit touch and go at one point!! I had a massive panic attack on the way to breakfast which took ages to recover from, ended up going back home and to bed for a big cry (I think birthdays or any other important day tend to make me very emotional and I was upset that I felt that I had ruined my birthday etc) but managed to get up and out again at 5pm (took ages to get my teary face back to normal)!! Ben bought me a lovely top and a couple of gorgeous charms for my charm bracelet which I love. We went to Shoreditch house which is a club in Old Street and had champers and wine and pizza and played table football and that was that, all worked out lovely in the end.  

Today I am going to the ballet at Covent Garden with my folks and sisters (our christmas present to our mum and dad) so that should be amazing.

Looking forward to seeing those who are meeting tomorrow.

Lots of love 

A xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning girls
Catherine.  I have everything crossed that you IUI works for you.  But, if it doesn't the injections are not nearly as bad as you think, no different than the jabs you have to do for IUI.  I never thought I would be able to ibject myself but then found it a doddle.

For those of you coming to the meet on Sunday, I have gone and left my mobile at work    We had two options, one of which meant we had to have 8 people to get a table.  Unless Ali and Pixie are now able to make it?  We are only going to be 6 so have to go for the other option which is meeting at 12.30. 

I will wait until tonight and if Ali and Pixie haven't posted to say they can definate make it I will PM the others to give the venue. 

Zuri, I am sure it will be OK as it is only one day you forgot.  Maybe set your mobile alarm to go off which will remind you to take it.  That is what I did when I was downregging and had to sniff at the same time twice a day.

Ally.  I'm glad you had a lovely birthday in the end.  I can't imagine how awful it must be to suffer panic attacks, I am looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Everyone ok so far today?

Morning Z - I too forgot to take one of my pills and after contacting the clinic she just said carry on as normal hun.


Ally- Glad you  enjoyed your champers & the rest of your Birthday. Today sounds like a lovely day too hun. Make sure you have a lovely time   

LW- Nice to have you back, and I'm really hoping for you for next Thursday hun  

Anna- Glad  you're ok today hun  

Morning and   to Beachy, Popsi, Lainey, Tracey, Mir, Nix, Nikki2008, NW, Missy, Elinor, Catherine, Steph, Laura, Sam, Ali, Fishy, Purps,    

Went to see Slumdog last night and loved it, it made me cry actually.
Got the boys in a bit , have missed them as we've not had them for 3 weeks now so will be nice to see them.

Lots of love
Anne


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Ally - belated happy birthday - glad it turned out to be a good one in the end - have a good day today - sounds fab!!

Just a quickie as off to have my hair done. My other egg did make it so we had 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 3 cell put back. Both grade 3s so even worse than last time, no dhea miracle for me!! Trying to stay positve as I know it can work with grade 3s but would have been happier if they had been 2s!!!

have a good day everyone.

Jx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jal- Wonderful news hun. Have a lovely weekend


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, good morning

It's good to have something to look forward ...logging on here...it makes me feel better.

Steph - I signed the petition, thanks
Hello Sarah - Good luck with it all. I live down the rd in Prestwich. 

Welcome mungo - am pretty new here myself

Anne, thanks for that. Going to the clinic in Istanbul sounds like a great idea too. Have booked my appt in Lister. 

Now wondering about Istanbul. Cost and enjoyment (know I will be looking for whatever I can to enjoy! and the sun is an attractive option!) So good to read all the posts. As Miranda said it can be good to be away. Doubt very much we can afford a holiday as we can barely afford tx.

Thanks to everyone else for all their input re Istanbul and TX. May go down that route myself. Have been to Turkey on hol and know its a v friendly place. If I do Lister will have to stay at DH mums flat (not the best situation to be in as they dont get on, plus the flat is always about 30˚, boiling, plus no internet access! ). But it is a base and I am grateful for that.

Happy Birthday Ally, hope you've had a lovely day.

Am chillin at home for the weekend. Felt exhausted this week, coming off clomid, trying to sort everything out and stress at work. Feel like I want to put everything on hold, ask the world to stop, so I can get on and do the tx.

mazzie - welcome. Lots of people here with v low ovarian reserve, lots of positive stories so do not lose hope. I wouldve thought the AMH test should have kick started treatment (it seems to be used more and more as an indicator). Sounds like you've handled very badly. They can be so crap, no idea that time is of the essence.

Love to everyone have a great weekend

XXXMAG


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

[quote hor=mag108 link=topic=179159.msg2851317#msg2851317 date=1235816560]
to stay at DH mums flat (not the best situation to be in as they dont get on, plus the flat is always about 30˚, boiling, plus no internet access! ). But it is a base and I am grateful for that.
[/quote]
You can't possibily stay somewhere with no internet access during a tx  

Must get off my fat ass and get moving this morning


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning all!  

Hope everyone is ok on ths dull morning.

Not read back yet but just wanted to say congrats to Jal - I have read that the grading is only really important when taling about which embies to freeze and that there is no sig difference between success rates depending on gradings.  Anyone else heard that?  All the best hon   

Ally - enjoy the ballet!  

love to everyone!  

had my follow up with Jaya yesterday morning on the phone.  She didn't really tell me anything i didn't already know but basically said things were hopeful.  I have age on my side (  37 in about 6 weeks    ) and to be prepared to go to EC with just 1 or 2 follies.  I said that last time when I had 1 big follie and the doc was recommending converting to IUI/DIY (sex!!) that I had pointed out my AMH etc but she had still said they would expect a better response.  Jaya just said they would like to see more but if it happens again then to go with it.  I asked why one follie was a bit too eager and she said that this can happen with with a low reserve and high FSH cos the body produces extra hormones in addition to the meds in a last ditched panic to ripen an egg.  My next px would be for 1 dose more of the menopur - 375, with half the done of the dr med and in injection form rather than sniffing.  

She also suggested the DHEA for 3 months so I'll get some of that in readiness.  Obviously with the job situ i need to put things on hold for a bit to see what is going to happen.  

Now I have loads more questions I want to ask, even though i wrote all of them down that I had thought of before the call.  

Last night I went for a lovely meal with a friend who in the week sent me a cute card with the loveliest poem inside.  Then last night she gave me a present which was some Liz Earle hot cleanser with muslin cloths.  

Today i am off to see another friend and her 2 small children (which will be fine) and tonight I have a Hen party which wont be so fine.

Hope you all have a relaxing and treat-ful weekend.

Love Ali xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls - thanks so much for the advice and putting my mind at ease! - Just been skiing and the whole time I was convinced I had come on but just got back and phew - I haven't!

Anne glad you enjoyed slumdog, it's a great film isn't it

Ally - glad you had a good day yesterday, so sorry you were upset during the day though, know how you feel i for some reason always cry on my birthday, no idea why, i just get all emotional!  

Alli - glad your telephone appointment went well for your next cycle and it sounds promising and you do have age on your side so    vibes. Your friend sounds lovely!

Jal - great news on your other egg making it - so you are now officially PUPO? and on the 2WW rollercoaster - wishing you lots of luck xx

Anna - anymore spotting? I think the spotting is such a good sign for you   

Hi Pix  

Kate  

and hello to everyone else - sorry for the short personals, I am absolutely cream crackered from my first ski outing since beginning of Jan need to go and have a soak in the bath before going out tonight - oh and I have a bright rd burnt nose! been a beautiful day here today - sun was scorching in them there mountains

Have a lovely meet up tomorrow girls and enjoy the rest of your weekend

Lots of love
xxx

Mag so you're coming to share the flat with us also in Istanbul? well we deffo need to find somewhere with a big fridge 

Hi Tracey


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ali,  I'm glad your phone consult went well.  How long do you think you will wait before next tx?

Jal.  conngratulations on being PUPO with two on board.    

Zuri, your skiing sounds wonderful.  I have never skied myself but love the idea of being up a mountain in snow with the sun shining.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

HI All,

Wow! things do move quickly on this thread. I haven't managed to catch up on everyone's news yet but I just wanted to pop in and say 'hi'.

Wing wing - I've just read some of the earlier posts and saw your news. I am soo sorry I know how you feel. I was feeling very hopefuly for my ec with 8 follies. that was a much better response that was expected and then at ec there was only one egg and the rest were cysts. I was gutted. I think I cried for two days at least. I keep on thinking that each cycle is different and the next one will hopefully produce more actual eggs.

Almond, Jal and the other PUPO ladies good luck. I really hope it all works out and we have some more BFPs on this thread.

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening ladies
Tracey - thank for your positive thoughts. In some ways it's easier thinking it hasn't happened as I know it will be a bit easier on OTD when it doesn't. It also meant that I managed one of the s activities that I miss today   - DH was very pleased!! (May go for a swim tomorrow!!) I have never injected with my IUIs - just relied on the OPKs.
Jal - congrats on being PUPO - hope your 2ww goes as quickly as it can and has the right result at the end - sending you loads of    
Anne - your plans for Jinemed sound so exciting (I think I've read that somewhere else) - you and Jas deserve a bit of a break from all the sh*t you've had recently - at least you'll get a bit of time away by yourselves  
Ali - glad your feedback went OK and hope you enjoy the hen party tonight   
Ally - I hope you have a lovely time at the ballet tonight - which one are you seeing?  
Anna - I think your spotting could well have been implantation and like Zuri, I feel very positive for you.      that we are right.
Almond - hope you are managing to stay sane on the 2ww.    
Zuri - I wouldn't worry too much about having forgotton one of the pills - they say you can spot anyway - your skiing sounded fantastic.
Mag    enjoy the chilling - it sounds like you deserve it.
Suzie - hello, I know what you mean about the speed at which this thread moves - I really look forward to the weekend so that I can try to catch up.
    to everyone else.
Love Catherine xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Havent had quite the chilled day (stressful banking, and DH had work for me to do), then had bit of a meltdown. Its been coming for about 10 days or so since clomid didnt work (and feels like my h mones are all over the place). Feeling frustrated with it all, the planning, the waiting, the lack of treats (holidays, husband, wine!). But we are going out to the peak district tomorrow for a walk and some cake!

So we didnt end up going out tonight which is prob just as well with my beetroot face.

Catherine, thanks sounds like you've been having a nice enough day.

ALso got tied up in my clinic choice.Advice anyone: Noticed today that ARGC have slightly better figure than Lister. Do they discriminate with FSH/amh levels? I know there are various people here who go to both, your input gratefully received. 

Love to all
MAG


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening
Glad to see so many of you having a lovely weekend  
Ally I love the ballet even though I have 2 left feet    A belated happy birthday  

PUPO girls O hope you are all remaining sane, it really is the hardest bit of tx  

Zuri, when I went back on the pill before tx having been off it for ages I had quite a bit of spotting /breakthrough bleeding...I was on micrgynon and it can be quite common.  I reaally wouldn't worry. 

Sorry I've been absent although I am reading.  School is so busy and I can't access FF during the day and I'm knackered in the evening.  Also I've hurt my neck/collar bone/shoulder, which makes using the laptop very painful. I've been to the osteopath 3 times in the last 2 weeks and she said my shoulder/neck area is so inflamed she can't treat it at the moment so I'm on anti inflammatories.  But she thinks I have crushed a disc in my neck and my top rib (collar bone area) is locked and everything is seized up around it.  I feel a right hypochondriac, I'm fed up with being treated  

I've had some bloods back and my ana result was positive so next tx I will have steriods, clexane and aspirin.  My gp was also quite concerned and repeated the test and is considering sending me to an immunologist /rheumatologist...nothing to do with tx.  So another thing...

Anyway I shall stop moaning

anne your possible treatment at jinamed sounds positive.  I hope Js meeting goes well on tuesday.  I hope he takes someone with him as it is so much easier to have someone on your side who is not emotionally involved.

Lots of love and hugs to you all
Take care, Donkeyxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

How is everyone?

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Morning Anne

I am just off to meet Ally, Sam, Nix and Missy.  

Have a good day


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry ladies so many posts since I last posted so sorry for not replying to everyone. 

Hi Anne - how are you doing? 

Jal - congrats on being pupo - welcome to the nightmare that is the 2ww! 

Zuri - hope the spotting is better.  

Ali - call sounded very positive! 

Ally - glad you had a great day.

Donkey - hopefully all that treatment will mean your next tx will work. I am on steroids from et, aspirin and tinzparin (like celazane) from a bfp Ouch re the collar bone!  

Mag - I was on clomid for 2 months and it made me feel so depressed I was on the brink of suicidal! I had a very ott reaction to it. Evil stuff - hope you feel better soon.

Hi Catherine, Almond, Jal and all mu fellow 2ww. 

Hi lightweight, anne, annac, mazie, suzie tracey, flumpity, sam, mungo pixie and all other PR ladies.

DH always makes me a decaff coffee 1st thing. Today he gave me caffinated by mistake   My heart is beating like crazy, I have not drunk caffine in 6 months! What an idiot. I got really upset and he was casually telling me not to worry, can't be good   Was in bed most of yesterday with a high temp, bit feel better today. Do you think its the steroids? 

Anyhow, back to work Monday, not looking forward to it. Its all change at the mo and a new role for me.

Going to distract myself with some baking!

Anna x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls
Not feeling too good today. I started getting really bad stomach cramps last night and I thought it was the beginning of the end. But through the night it developed into trapped wind so I’ve had no sleep but at least my AF isn’t forthcoming thank god!! TMI I know but I’ve got the runs too. I think I’ve probs just really wound myself up worrying and upset my system.

Jal – Welcome to the PUPO gang xx

Tracey – Have a good day with the girls xx

Sorry for the lack of personals I will have a read back tomorrow when I’m feeling a bit better.

Off back downstairs now to lie on the sofa for the rest of the day .

Love & hugs to you all
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sarah - sorry you had a scare. That was probably down to evil progesterone!  
Anna x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi to everyone,

Sarah - its sooo hard waiting and wondering. 2ww is verrry hard. the symptoms do sound like the progesterone and perhaps some of the left stimms drugs in your system. For the first week of the 2ww I had awful trapped wind (sorry tmi) and I think it was the stimms drugs but having the runs is certainly a side effect of the progesterone.

Donkey - that sounds awfully painful. I hope it means you are being pampered at home.
Anne - I hope Jason's meeting goes well. I must say that I have also been thinking about going abroad for DE if needs be. It seems much cheaper and quicker. I haven't given up on my own eggs but it may well end being what we have to do.

I've been feeling rotten so I finally went to the doctor today and I have a chest infection and a UTI  . So its another day in front of the tv - which don;t get me wrong I would ordinarily enjoy but I think I've had too much of that already. DH has been very caring  . I feel as though everything revolves around IF and the next cycle when I had the lower backpain/lower abdoment pain I was hoping it was my kidneys and not my ovaries (i worry about getting more cysts) and was relived to know it was my kidneys  

So what's everyone else up today?

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh!  It's quiet on here, that makes a change  

Anne - that all sounds so positive.  It really helps to have a plan, it makes things seem possible again.  I hope Jas manages to sort something out soon.  I hope not too personal a question, but can you manage for a while on your salary?  Don't answer if you think I am being nosey, just wondering how pressing his search is.  Hugs to both of you  

Sarah    I have had terrible trapped wind on the evil Cyclogest in the past.  It is evil stuff and all the pains/twinges can make you go doolally, with frantic knicker checking being a huge part of the 2ww.  Take care of yourself today and try and get an early night, tomorrow is another day   

Sobroody - I have had a few caffeine coffees on the 2ww so I wouldn't panic about one.  They say no more than two cups a day, don't they?  I could have that wrong but I am sure one won't do any harm.  How are you doing?   

Almond - how are you doing?   

Tracey/Ally/Sam/Missy - I hope you had a good meet today (sorry I didn't make it).

Suzie - It's no wonder you feel rotten.  A UTI infection can make you feel terrible, I dread getting them, that's without a chest infection too.  Take care of yourself and rest up  

Where are Purple and Natasha - hope you are both ok, haven't heard anything from you lately.

Mira, Steph, Donkey, Laura, Nix, NickyW, Pix, Nikki, Kate  

I did a VERY early test yesterday and it was a very feint   so I am tentatively happy.  Did another this morning and it wasn't any darker so already panicking something is wrong    The worry is never ending.  I hope my news doesn't cause anyone pain, I know only too well how hard a positive for someone else can be, especially if you have just had bad news yourself.  I am a long way from holding a baby in my arms (three m/cs have taught me that) so I still need you all.  Hope you don't mind me staying  

Love Lainey x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks Lainey-Lou certainly have been resting up.
Wow! a BFP! that's fantastic! This is the one place where I love to hear about them. Will you be having a blood test to check HCG levels? I can certainly understand you being cautious, m/c are awful. I think I would struggle to believe I was pregnant until I went into labour  . I'll be   for you that it sticks and everything goes well.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Everyone x

Thank you all again for lovely birthday messages  

Had a lovely time at the ballet, the Royal Opera House is amazing and the sets and costumes were wonderful. I am not sure i will become a regular at the Opera House but it definately was a good experience, opera next time!! 

It was super lovely to see Tracey, Sam and Missy for lunch today   Well done for organising it Tracey and Sam   Tracey I owe you a fiver as there was more change than we expected  

Lainey - got everything crossed for you hon. I know it is probably a silly thing to suggest but do you think maybe try not to do another test for a few days? I am just concerned that you will drive yourself totally bonkers. I would have thought a faint line at this early stage is really good hon so please try and keep that in mind, surely your test date is not until later on in the week - Friday?? Actually scrap what I have said and just do what you need to do as I know it is probably impossible for you to not test again! Oh and of course you can stay you silly, where would you want to go??      Thinking of you  

Love to everyone - must cook dinner, it may be my last supper of substance for a few days as having 2 wisdom teeth out tomorrow  

A xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Aw congrats Lainey! Lovely news, really is... everything crossed for you. Lots of baby glue coming your way.

Hello everyone else, hope you're having a fab Sunday.

Nothing to report from me except the acupuncture day was brilliant and I'm gagging to start, hope it works out.

Counting down the hours until our follow up on Thursday. DP has been utterly brilliant, he is so good to me and I'm so lucky to have him. 

Love to all you gorgeous gals
Lucy x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All
Had a good recovery day (felt quite raw) in the peaks and booked a trip back home to Ireland for Easter which cheered me up too.

Hope all the London ladies had a nice meet up.

Anna, thanks, a % of the meltdown was hormonal (clomid withdrawl?), no doubt, felt pmt-ish though only mid cycle. But I dont think I ovulated this month. Re: coffee, hey its a tense time.. natural to want to be taking v good care but am sure no harm done.

Sarah - sorry its all so stressful, hope you feel better soon

Catherine, thanks, I suppose ending up having a meltdown though awful at the time, seems to done me some good and released pent up upset and frustration do feel good today

Ali27, glad you had a lovely time. Sorry if I seemed a b bit preachy re feeling down. 

Zuri- Think am going to go with Lister this time round, maybe, if that doesnt work I will treat myself to Istanbul!. Figure as its my first one I'd like to be closer to home. But if it does turn out there are some of us there at the same time, will be a treat to meet up. 

Donkey, sorry to hear about the neck problem. Hope you manage to get some downtime.

Lainey:: Fingers crossed for you and big big  

Ally good luck with the wisdom tooth operation.

I think I can relax this week and just get on with life a bit. Nothing to do (IVF wise) apart from wait til that first Lister appt in 19 March (apart from some blood tests).
Have decided to go with Lister, sounds like ARGC wouldnt have me and Istanbul a bit too far for my first treatment.

xxxxxxMAG


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Lainey – OMG fab news sweetheart, I am sooooo pleased for you.       How early did you test? I am going to test a day early (all assuming AF doesn’t arrive beforehand…fingers crossed). Thursday is going to be D-Day for me!! Take it nice and easy now xx

So Broody – Hello you, yeah you’re probs right. I am on a high dose of  Progesterone (2 x 200mg pessaries twice daily). How are you holding up??

Suzie – Oh UTI is sooooo painful, I used to really suffer with those when I was younger. And on top of that a chest infection too, you are in the wars xx Sending you a cuddle my fellow poorly sick person.

Ally – Happy birthday sweetie xx I am feeling your pain already with the wisdom teeth, I had to have one of mine out last year…ouch. Look on the bright side though, lots of ice cream xx

Lucy – How you doing?

Mag – Good luck for the 19th. The Lister is a fab clinic xx 

My tummy still feels like a bl**dy washing machine. Not good, as I'm back to work tomorrow. Better have an early night.

Hope all the London girlies had a lovely day.

Beachy - looking forward to doing ladies that lunch on Thursday xx

S xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sam, Ally and Missy.  Lovely to see you today.  Lucky I left when I did becuase my one train per hour was 10 mins earlier than it said on my timetable.  Got home about 4pm.
Nix, it was a real shame you didn't make it.  We were all looking forward to meeting you. I hope you had a nice day.

Ally.  Poor you having to have 2 wisdom teeth out. 

Lainey.  I am so incredibly pleased for you.  We all want to hear positive stories so I am sure yours won't make anyone feel bad.

Sarah.  I'm sure your tummy feeling like a washing machine is digestion related rather than uterus related.  I will keep absolutely everything crossed for you on Thursday.  
You and beachy have a lovely lunch.

Suzie, I hope your chest and UT infections go soon.

Donkey.  I hope you are feeling a bit better

mag, good luck at the Lister.

Lucy .  I am glad the accu day went well and you are going to go for it.  How long is the training?  If you need guinea pigs while you train I'm sure you will find loads of girls on ff willing to be your patients

sobroody.  I'm sure the one caffienated coffee will be fine.  I bet DH won't make the same mistake again.

Anne.  How has it been having the boys for the weekend.  Fun?

Martha, how are you doing?

Hi Catherine, Almond, Hazelnut, Steph, Miranda, Laura, Purple, Fishy, Annacameron, Jo Mac, littlejen(just incase you are still reading)< Nikki2008, Emmachoc, 

Natasha.  Where are you.  We really miss you here.  i have been worrying about you.  If you are reading, please just let us know you are OK.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Lainey Lou - OMG , so happy for you!! Wishing you lots of luck 

Swinny   -  , I haven't bought any this time round, think I will wait til OTD.  Hope you feel better soon.

Anne - hope you had a nice day with the boys.

Mag - hope you're feeling more chilled - I know what you mean about tx taking over your life, it will be good to have a week off from it.

Ali 27 - how was the hen night, thx for your msg re: grades, read some similar things. Glad Jaya is sounding hopeful and positive for you. Interesting to see her prescribing DHEA as well. Did they test your testosterone?

Zuri - skiing sounds fab, so jealous

LV - hope the follow up goes well  

Hiya - rural chick, TraceyM

Suzie - sounds like you are having a tough time, hope the doc has sorted you out.

Ally - hope the wisdom teeth coming out is not too painful, I had all 4 out at the same time so had GA.

Hello everyone else and thnx all for your congrats on my 2 embies.

Well, I've had a pretty dull weekend just eating and chilling on the sofa (more weight put on  ). DP has been out most of the wkend with football related things so haven't even been spoilt! Keep falling asleep though so think I needed the rest. I'm pretty happy as the cyclogest hasn't affected me too much so far, it made me really ill last time so I am taking that as a god sign.

Enjoy the last bit of your weekends.

Jx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

OOOohhh Lainey - sooo happy to read you got a faint  so early - fantastic news!  Can understand why you feel hesitant to get too excited  but it's all looking great so far and  that you have very sticky embies this time    - when is OTD?

sorry no more personals as have to dash - lots of love to all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, Lainey! Brilliant! 

It's so lovely to read you have a BFP - and I'm positive it's a sticky one, so there!

Whoooo!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick hello and a hug from me this evening.....not much to report for me.. at this stage I’m just hoping my AF turns up again at all!  I do have to start thinking about which pill I’m going to take in March if my AF does come..... i’m supposed to do the pill for a month before I start to downreg my hideously high FSH..... enough doom and gloom!  I had a wonderful meet up today with Ally Missy & Tracey, I’d really love to do it again soon!

Lainey – that’s really wonderful news!! Congratulations!!!!!   And it’s great to have good news so you stay right here where you belong. 

Suzie – poor you, stay warm on the sofa – and lots of organic unsweetened cranberry juice for you  

Ally – amazing to see you today.    I didn’t get a chance to tell you how fab your hair looks.....you must pass on the name of your colourist    Good luck for the wisdom teeth tomorrow.  Ouch!!! 

Lucy – hiya!  

Mag – yaayyy! Glad you have a definite plan.  Your AMH is not too bad, the Lister might be able to do wonderful things for you...... just you wait and see.

Swinny & Jal – hang in there.... you two are so good I know me I’d test super early!   

Tracey & Missy – really lovely to see you both today – I’m already looking forward to our next meet up, and agree an afterwork thing is easier for everyone.

Martha – hope your ok    

Anne – I’m happy to hear you have a plan.    

Ali27, Kate, Mir, Steph, Pix, Emma, Jo M, Almond, LittleJen (if your out there ), Natasha and all the rest of the ladies  - hiya 

good night sweet girls!

Sam


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hellooooo ladies,

Just wanted to drop in and say hi to you all, i am still alive and kicking just slightly battered and bruised.

Well done lainey on ur bfp   good luck to everyone on the 2ww and those having tx at the mo.

Still haven't decided if there will be any more tx yet, just trying to chill out and enjoy life a bit.  Still ttc au nat and had a peak on cbdfm on days 18&19, know its a really slim chance but ttc au nat i can just about cope with at the moment if that makes sense 

DH starts his sandwich van business up 2moz morning so we both have to be up at 6 and out by half past     I've had the week off to help him but after that he's on his own   Told him he can go first in the morning and i'll take our fat lab for his morning walk, can let my baby go without his walkies now can i  

Hope everyone is ok, i do still read and lurk a lot but feel a bit lost at the mo, sort of as i've got nothing to say .  I'll be back tho girlies, just need to have a break from it all.

Love you all    

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Hi hun,> Hope Friday night was a good un?   Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow , really hope it goes brilliantly for you   

Hi Lainey-   Really pleased for you hun. £££ wise, we should be ok for a little while but Jason is on a serious mission to get a job anyway.
He's on 3 month notice so he wil get that BUT they have said he wont get it til after his appeal which I guess makes sense in case they give his his job back AS IF!!!!!  


Alls, Sam, Tracey & Missy- Glad you had a nice day. Hope you all had one for me    

Pix- you ok love?  

Swinny- Hope you're feeling better hun  

Right, gotta run as just got in from taking the boys back and am staving so need some tea - bloody hell, Luke was sooooo naughty this weekend!!
He kicked Ryan in the shin last night for no reason and when he got told off he said to Jason "oooh, I don't know why I did it, I think there's something wrong with my brain" I had to hide behind my book cos I was p1ssing myself laughing    

Lots of love
Me
xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies.. sorry i have been hopeless posting lately been absolutely manic in my world.. after threat of redundancy DH has not found and started a new job so been a mental week xx and with social worker visits weekly and loads of homework i am   

anne.. your last post about the boys made me laugh, how old are they lol.. you and Jason seem to have great  plans honey xx

lainey.. i am    everthing works for you honey xx

ally.. sorry its late hope you had a fab birthday. xx

kate.. lovey to have you back xx

tracey, sam, zuri, missy, nix, littlejen, mir, laura and everyone


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening ladies - hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Kate - lovely to hear from you - we've missed you.  Good luck for tomorrow.     

Lainey - congratulations on your BFP.

Donkey - sorry to hear about your shoulder - the last thing you need at the moment.    

Anna and Swinny - stay positive (easier said than done, I know!!). Not too long to wait now.    

Suzie - hope you get well soon.  

Ally - so glad the ballet was lovely and that you had a great day with Tracey, Sam and Missy. Good luck with the teeth tomorrow.

Lucy - the acupuncture course sound amazing - hope the follow up goes well on Thursday.

Mag - glad to hear that you've had a better day today.  

Steph - love the new bump piccie    

Jal - glad to hear the cyclogest isn't being too bad for you - as if the 2ww wasn't bad enough!!!!

Tracey - glad you didn't miss your train - it's a nightmare when they change the times.  

Anne - hope you've had a good day and that all goes well on Tuesday for Jas.

    to everyone else, especially LJ - we miss your words of wisdom.   

Will try and post at the end of the week to let you know how things go - I'm not getting my hopes up this time though.

Love Catherine xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lainey - Fantastic news!!!!  i don;t think anyone could not be pleased to read about BFP's on here xx

Hello Kate hope you are ok xxx

hello everyone else, hope you all had a good weekend, i've just got back from an oasis gig, my throat is sore and my head is banging, I am getting old 

night xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey- woohoo, sounds like you're pg girly, so happy for you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lainey -       Wonderful news my love.

Love to all, sorry not aruond much, Cerys is being a bit of a monkey and so I am not getting any sleep at the moment. Hopefully the constant screaming is a phase!   

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies from me and my one eyed cat Candy girl!

Bless her, she looks a mess at the mo but her xrays were clear, just waiting on the lymph node aspirate results today, hoping they are clear then I can relax!

Lainy hunny Congratulations sweetie, keeping eveything crossed for OTD that then the line is REALLY Strong!  

Jal hun Congrats PUPO lady!!!!!  

Hello to everyone else, Anne, Steph, Laura, Mir, Pix Zuri, Nix, Tracey, Ally, Ali,beach, Rural Popsi, Kate, Swinny, Mag , Suzie, Donkey, LJ, Almond, Sam, Natasha, Juicy and all you other lovely ladies!!!!!!

  

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

...I'm here Purps  
How are you? How's little Candy?

Morning all  

xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello hunny! How are you and Jase doing? I see you are looking at Turkey, We will be looking there after this cycle if it doesn't work! We had a weekend with my work in Istanbul last Oct and it was lovely!

Candy girl is doing OK bless her, though DH is furious at the Vets as when we went to pick her up she was in a right mess and they couldn't even take her drip out, Me and DH had to help. She really looks like she's been in the wars, with shaved legs and neck and big blue stitches (unfortunately one or two less than she could have done with) over her left eye. But given all that she is healing really well and 100% better each day!

I've just booked Annual leave for next few days as she cannot be alone as we took the collar they had on her off as soon as we got her home (she couldn't even walk through doorway as it was knocking her back and was completely covered in blood! WTF!!!)

Anyway just waiting for vet to call and keeping everything crossed for the results of the Lymph node aspirate   

Apart from that we're good, I'm just typping covering letter to order my drugs

Anne when you took the pill did it change your cycle? I had a 10 day period(instead of usual 5) and have had tinted discharge since it's day 14 now and it looks like I have EWCM So hope I haven't ovulated?!?!?!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey -  How wonderful, CONGRATULATIONS!      I can understand you being worried but stay positive. When is your otd? What sort of test did you use?

Purple - poor little candy. Hope now her eye's out that will be the end of it and the results will come back clear.

Suzie - hope you're feeling better today

Kate - we want to get a lab! DH wants a black one, I want a yellow one!

Hi Catherine, Swinny, Lal and Almond my 2ww's. Don't know about you but this has been the longest 2 ww of my life! Wasn't as bad with iui.

Hi Laura, Zuri, beachgirl, LJ, Steph, Miranda, Alli, Ally, Mag, Donkey, Pix, Anna, lv, fishface, hazelnut, mazzie, lucy, mir, popsy, natasha, Martha and anyone I missed. 

My otd is Sat (14 days post et) but I'm tempted to test Wednesday (14 days post ec). Pretty certain its not worked. My boobs were really sore the 1st few days on the pessaries, but they have felt normal for a few days now. I just hope af doesn't get me when I'm at work (tues-thurs), I don't want to have a melt down there. 
Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Anna

The 2ww must be torture (never got that far) but hang on in there hunny you're doing well and there are so many posts on FF about having no syptoms yet getting BFP's and babies! everyone is different so try not to worry about the lack of symptoms right now! Hopefully you'll soon be celebrating your BFP!! We're due a run of luck on here!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purps,

Poor little thing bless her  
Bloody vets though  
My cycle seemed normal to be honest on both the months I was on this pill hun.

Hi Anna-


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning girlies

Hope you are all well, hello Anne, Purps and Anna 

Purps i am on the pill now and seem to have really light spotting, after coming off the pill last time i had a very short period even though my doc warned i may have an extended period so I think either can happen

Anna - sorry the 2WW is driving you mad, it is pretty hard going, i found it the hardest part of the whole 8 week IVF process - i think i have learnt that any symptom can mean anything so try not to worry and ignore it all

Anne how are you my lovely? how's Jase getting on with the job hunting? really hope things work out for you both for the best as we discussed on ** the other day - sometimes these things can end up being a blessing

Well I have had a fantastic weekend which has finally lifted my dark mood since the BFN - I knew i just needed to get out of this flat and do some excercise and what better way than to get up into the mountains in glorious sunshine and do a bit of skiing, even better when you have a good day and your skiing improves (last time i went skiing was just before i started stimming in early Jan and I threw a temper tantrum and proclaimed skiing just wasn't for me )  so had an invigorating day and came home rather rosy from the sunshine, then went to the comedy club again for a few belly laughs and vodkas on Sat night, last night we went to see Oasis - so a rather splendid weekend! today i go and pick my drugs up and I stop the pill on Thurs and start jabbing next Tuesday!! can't believe it's all go again! feel very lucky to be having this second go (even if I am not feeling all the positive about it)

Right better get on with some work, at last i have real proper paid work to do for a change

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Zuri, Anne and Purps  

have been invited to a one year olds birthday party. We'll be the odd childless couple out. Hmm do you think they'll be serving gin?   Sorry I feel like a right winger at the moment. Looking at what poor Jade Goody is going through puts my troubles into perspective. 

Zuri - it took me 3 skiing holidays until i became stable on my skis but now I love it. haven't been able to go skiing this year because of tx. I'm green with envy! 


Anna x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks Swinny, TraceyM, Jal, Ruralchick, Anna and everyone else for the well wishes - hopefully the antibiotics will start working soon. Its amazing how the docs still have to give you the 'you may get pregnant as the antibiotics affects the pill' speech even though they know re IF  . It must be a legal requirement or something.

Jal - well done you for not testing early. I must say I didn't have that much self control. I think I tested 4 times before OTD. DH doesn't know how many times I tested early.

Mag - Good luck for you appointment with the Lister. Hopefully things will move quickly after that and we may well be cycling together. Our next go is April/May.

Ally - Good luck with having the wisdom teeth removed. I hope you have lots of luxury ice creams stocked up  

Anne - you are brave having the boys for the weekend. You must be exhausted. I have a little niece and two nephews and it has been a long time since I've had the older two over night. We find it too exhausting. I love spending time with them though and they have kept me sane through this IF process. The things they say  

Steph - the bump looks great   I see you went to Reprofit in Czech Republic. We have been considering them and Jinemed in Turkey. What was your experience like at Reprofit? We really want to give it a good go before moving to donor eggs so we're thinking about tries 3 and 4 (hopefully we won't need them) to be in Europe where its much cheaper. Czech Republic is much closer than Turkey so that's one of the factors we're considering.

Sam22 - I hope things settle down re AF soon.

Martha - I hope you're ok  

Kate - Good luck with the new business! Its sounds both exciting and nerve wrecking  

Popsi - How exciting you start your home study. Good luck with it all. Will you be meeting with other adoptive parents? I ask because I work with adoptive families (and Looked After Children) and one of the constant themes is how useful it is to meet with others who have the same experience. There are all sorts of things I would love to tell you but they aren't right for where you are in the process. Perhaps we can chat later.

Purple - so pleased for you that your cat is home. I really hope she gets the all clear.  

Anna and Catherine - good luck on the 2ww. I hope you are distracting yourselves with lots of fun things.

Zuri -   I know exactly what you mean by feeling like you are getting too old to go to very loud concerts. I think my DH is experiencing the feeling that we are not in our 20s anymore and has booked 4 shows to see this year. I'm really looking forward to them even though my ears will be ringing for a day afterwards   Your weekend sounds just wonderful.

Laurab - your triplets look so sweet. They're only two months old - you must be exhausted. I hope they're sleeping through.

Anyway better get some work done. Hope everyone has a fab day!

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Team PR.  Thanks for all the lovely messages, you are all gorgeous  

Time to come clean............

DH and I had discussed this matter at length before tx and decided not to tell anyone but the children the truth because it was nobody's business but ours, but now I have a BFP I am struggling to lie to people (or evade the truth) and had a long chat with him last night, at which point we decided honestly was the best policy so....

we have used DE  

Firstly, it is impractical to tell a 5 year old that you have borrowed an egg from another lady but that we don't feel it is other people's business - she neither understands or cares where the egg has come from, she is just bursting with excitement that she might finally get a sibling.  She has already announced to the class that mummy has an egg in her tummy (this was before I tested).  When I asked her about it she said "I know I wasn't supposed to tell anyone but I was just so excited the words fell out of my mouth".  Bless her, how can you be cross.

Secondly, I said to DH that I felt the celebrations were somehow false or muted because I felt dishonest and I didn't want our child, a child born out of love and longing, to feel like it was a embarrassment or a dirty secret to be hushed up.  I don't want my child to be constantly denying it's roots and feel it's whole life is based on a lie.  I want to try and embrace the fact that it is donor, rather than feel it is something to be ashamed of.  DH being lovely said that if it made me feel more comfortable I should just tell the truth.

I hope you are not cross with me for not coming clean before.  I think I needed to see how I felt before deciding the best course of action. 

I am sure some of you suspected anyway - what are the chances of me getting 10 eggs (although I know it can happen).  I know I have been avoiding all the difficult questions aswell  

I did another test this morning and the line is darker (phew).  My clinic said that they have sent three people out there lately and all three have got a positive so I can strongly recommend Pedieos for DE if you are looking - they have 60% success rates.

Zuri - rock and roll    Glad you are feeling better.  Those frosties could work you know   

Purple -   for Candy and   for the Vet.  Poor little love.

Sobroody - don't give up yet.  I have had 5 pgs and they have all been different.  This time my boobs hurt, but they didn't with DD so you never can tell.  I am still hopeful for you.   

Swinny - blimey!  It's no wonder your tummy is  , that's twice the dose of fanny candles I am on.   

Almond/Jal -     

Anne -  

Feel like a load has been lifted.

Lainey x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone's had a great weekend. 

Lainey: That's fantastic news hon.   I'm so glad we've finally had some good news on this thread. I'd started to lose hope seeing so many lovely girls struggling lately.  If you have a faint line that early, does that mean you might be having twins?  Go Lainey go!!  

Ally: Ouch honey!!  Hope you won't feel much. I must say the dentists aren't my favourite people - hope they'll be gentle with you. Glad you had fun at the weekend. 

Anne: Boys...that's something I'd laugh at as well - no wonder I don't have any kids!  
I wanted to see Slumdog at the weekend as well but we couldn't get a good seat! Michael is very particular about where he sits at the cinema you see!! 

Anna: I have a very good feeling about this   - Hope you'll be announcing us your BFP very soon.

Zuri: I'm soooo jealous about your weekend skiing trip.  I used to do that when I used to live in Turkey - I'd go skiing every weekend which I really miss now! 

Purple : Welcome back sweets! 

Kate: Lovely to hear from you honey. Hope things are getting better for you. 

Sam: I'm not impressed with those herbs.  I even hold my nose but they still taste evil!  Do you think Z can add something extra to make them a little bit tasty? 
Even the dog poo might make a difference!  

SuzieW: Hello 

Lightweight:


Lightweight said:


> Filthy low AMH girls, yes you know who you are - cheeky1 and cheeky2 (aka Pixie and Ali27), very cool to chat the other night. If there's talk of several PR gels going to Turkey for treatment, can you teach us a word a day Pixie? Merheba!


Today's word for you is " yaramaz" it means "cheeky" !!! 

My AF arrived last night and kept me up all night.  It's been really painful lately unless I take painkillers I struggle going through the first couple of days.  Having not slept last night I'm not a happy bunny today.  Luckily it's another beautiful day! 

I'm off to Milan on Friday for a business trip. I'm going to a shoe fair to select next season's shoes for the press. I love it to begin with but after seeing hundred thousands of pairs of shoes it starts to get boring - still better than being in the office I guess! 

Hello &  to everyone else.

Pixie xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Pix - thank you  

BTW, for those who asked, I used First Response (the ones for testing 6 days early) and my OTD is Wednesday.  I first tested Saturday, naughty girl that I am x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hi  Suzie hunny how you feeling?

Can't elieve I forgot ally's Wisdom Teeth?!?! thinking of ya hunny!!

Lainey, why would we be cross, this is such an emotional journey that we all have to take the step's we're compfortable with at the time! You have your BFP and you are happy! I think that's all that matters. I   at your DD's the words just fell out of my mouth quote! bless her! 

Congrats again hunny

Hey Pix shoe lady!    for your painful AF xxx

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- I think it's wonderful. It is your business I agree.
I am praying that all goes brilliantly for you. At the end of the day, it's yours and hubbys decision and the baby is yours, you will carry it, love it and care for it so bloody good luck to you hunny      

Pix- hello gorgeous   sorry the wicked    is giving your grief    
I sent my medial questionaire to Jinemed today so lets see what they come back with  

Hi Suzie, Zuri


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Hi Pixie, your work life certainly sounds very exciting. Enjoy Milan  

Lainey - I am so pleased for you. I don't think you should feel bad re not telling anyone about using DE. Its such a mine field what to tell, what not to tell and why. I think you should just enjoy being pregnant and knowing that your little girl will have a sibling. This IF journey is so hard we need to enjoy the successes. This is certainly a success.  

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey - good for you! I think its wonderful. Bless your dd how sweet!  

Ally - wisdom teeth OUCH! hope you are ok. I had all 4 taken out under general and had no bruising or pain (once they were out) ...hope its as easy for you. 

Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Zuri, glad you enjoyed the skiing hun, I think you're a week ahead of me I've scan on 12th and hopefully start inj on the 17th

Sx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey: Just seen your new post hon. I agree it’s nobody’s business – just go with your own instincts and you won’t regret it. Well done for being an amazing mother.  

Anne: I emailed Romina on Friday as well about the protocol they suggested I should be on. She told me that you’ve been emailing each other. I still need to give you some hotel addresses in Istanbul – I haven’t forgotten. I just tried to keep away from the internet at the weekend to see if I can survive and yes I’m still alive! 

Suzie:Thanks hon.

Purps:


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I must have missed a post from you hun about your teeth 
Hope you're ok hun  

Pix- Hun, don't worry really about the hotels. I will look nearer the time, I am looking in Besiktas and surrounding areas- is that right?
if you just tell me the names of surrounding areas that would be a great help then I can search from there?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lainey I agree with others it's your decision and I don't think anyone can judge you on here, its fantastic news and am so happy for you!! 

Ally - good luck at dentist - sorry must have missed that post too

Hi Pix   your career sounds sooooooo glam darling  sorry AF is being rubbish - what us women have to deal with  

Where's Nix these days?

Purps - Oooh not long till you start then!!   

Hi Suzie x

Anna - I think because we live here we just pop for a day at a time and it's hard to keep up the momentum, I think a weeks skiing holiday is better than once a week - last year we had 4 days away and I improved lots in those 4 days - hoping to sneak a sneaky say in this wed or Friday depending on work - feel I want to get as many days in as I can before I am back on my 2WW and before the season finishes and the exercise will do em good not to mention the fresh mountain air!


x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I didn't see all the posts before I responded.
Thanks Purps. I'm hoping the antibiotics will really start working soon. I am starting to feel a little better. Dragging myself off to a work meeting and then back home to be in front of the tv. I've just recently become a 'spooks' fan so I have a few seasons to catch up on. Wow! Its not long until you start injs - that's so exciting!  

Pixie - no internet over the weekend! how did you manage   Good for you. I just can't keep myself away. 

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girlies

Lainey - it is absolutely your decision to tell who you want when and if you want honey. It is probably good that we know now though because it means that you have a forum where you can discuss your feelings on the subject which you may find useful - this is absolutely fab news on the darker test!!! CONGRATULATIONS XXXX 

Anne - Luke      

Suzie - glad that you are feeling a bit better on the antibiotics x

Kate - so glad that you are okay (ish) totally understand about not feeling like you have anything to say. I feel a bit like that at the moment too   Really hope that DH first week go really well xxxx

Pix - so sorry you have a nasty AF again hon, thats so miserable for you.   Have fun in Milan. I know what you mean about those trips though, they sound amazing but are actually quite exhausting. I am sure you will have a good time though xxxx

Purps - good luck with the screening results for Candy. Brave pusskin I bet she is being spoilt rotten xxxx

Tracey hon - hope you found your phone/s     

Sam - hope Zhai good this morning xx

Zuri - Hi sweetheart   I am sure Nix is around and about somewhere x

Thanks for all the good lucks for my wisdom teeth. I am so pleased that I don't have to do that again!! I had 2 taken out in the dentists chair and one was really stuck in there!! It was really traumatic. I am now on the sofa at home. I wondered if I was being pathetic not going to work today?? 

Love to everyone sorry no more personals just now xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh Ally hunny- Stay where you are , horrible thing having your teeth out. Looks after yourself


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally not pathetic at all!

Stay home warm and spoil yourself!

Just got call from vets and tests were all clear       

I'm one happy lady!!!

Thanks for all your concern ladies I know some people will think it's only a cat, but she's my babe x

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- That is just brilliant. yay


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks anne hunny love the kitty cat icon, wonder if there's a one eyed one    

sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ally - I would never have done that without a general...you are so brave! Not pathetic at all.

Pixie - I WANT your job! 

Purps - FANTASTIC news       

DH has just come home an announced that if this tx has not worked I should not go straight into another tx even if it means we lose our 2nd free go, but rather take a 3 month break then pay for a tx. i would rather go for free then have a break and put the money towards more tx's if needed. Do you think I would produce even fewer eggs if I went straight into it again?

Anna x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy Monday all!!

Ally - not pathetic at all - I had it done under GA so v impressed you were awake!

Lainey Lou - so plsd the line is getting darker and I agree with everyone else it is entirely up to you who you tell what and when. I'm really happy it worked out for you.

Purps - glad Candy is ok!!

Just a quickie as need to go into London for a 3 day event soon (not dressed or packed!) Long 3 days ahead which will take my mind off 2ww, not been too bad so far but then it is only day 3  . Won't be on for next few days but will check in at the end of the week.

Take care all.

J x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna hun, they usually recommend that you have 2 periods to let your body recover before next TX but I guess it depends on your hospital.
x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you to everyone, you are all so lovely.  I feel all emotional now.  I do feel this will be MY baby - we have just adopted an egg - the rest is down to me.

Ally - OUCH!  Did I miss the post re the teeth?  I would have to be knocked out for that so you are certainly not pathetic.  Have a relaxing day on the sofa I say  

Purps - YAY for the puddy cat!  You must be so relieved.  When will she be home?  

Anne - that Luke sounds like a little   , bless him  

Sobroody - tough one, but I think you should do what is right for YOU.  If you feel it will be too much to do another round straight away, put your foot down.  Anyway, you won't need another round, this one IS going to work   

L x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi So broody, just a quicky on the thought of to wait 3 months or not to wait, Fish and I cycled first time within a few days of each other then both were cancelled as didn't produce many follies, I went straight again and fish waited I think for 3 months, again I didn;t get to ET yet Fish did?!? could be down to many factors but I think IVF is very harsh and if you can wait 3 months (NHS should let you wait 3 months and still not loose funding) It may be that your body is better able to go again

Just my opinion though hun

Jal enjoy your 3 day event sweetie, hope it makes the time fly by!

Hey lainy yes it's your baby! all yours   Candy girl came home Sat morning hun she was only in 24hrs so being royally spoilt at mo  

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad your cat is ok Purps, sorry forgot to say anything about your cat in my last post and I know how important our furry friends are xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: I can’t think of a better excuse to stay at home - not pathetic at all. I nearly didn’t come in today cos of the period pain - see that would be pathetic!  

Purple: Fantastic news hon – so happy for you. 

Anne: Yes darling – The Jin is in Besiktas so anywhere in Besiktas/ Nisantasi/ Macka/ Taksim/ Ortakoy/ would be close enough for you to travel. The taxis are very cheap in Turkey and all the places I’ve listed would only be 10-15 min taxi ride. I will give you some hotel names though so you can compare them and decide which on to go for. 

Anna: You can have my job hon but trust me you’d regret it!  

I’ve just made an appointment to see Dr Gorgy for an AFC scan tomorrow. I don’t think I can cycle this month cos haven’t booked any time off work but if I have good amount of follies there by some miracle I don’t think anything/anyone can stop me cycling!  

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anna I have gone straight again for my FET cycle after my BFN, got my blood test negative result on the Thursday and started the pill for the next cycle on the saturday, no idea whether this is a good move but at the time i was just so relieved to be doing something again after the negative and it took my mind off it, will soon find out if it was a mistake or not! I am also very impatient which doesn't help - hubby is already saying we will have to wait till the end of this year before starting another full cycle if this doesn;t work, I am just nodding at the moment but I am sure I will do my all to try and go for a fresh cycle again maybe after a month if this fails

Will your hospital not let you wait between cycles? seems strange to make you go for them one after another or lose them? can you not discuss it with them and say your body needs a rest and you'll do the next NHS one a month or 2 months after this (if this doesn't work which I am sure it will  )

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps - so happy about Candy girl!! We had all better fashion her some funky eye patches to wear   As you know I totally understand that Candy is so special to you. I feel the same about Charlie and Percy xxxx

Pix - I want you job too!! 

Lainey - Ah it is probably a relief to you to be able to discuss this openly, and so emotional getting the BFP in the first place!! This will be your baby 100% darling really it will and as the time passes it will feel more and more like that.  

Anna - I think most clinics will say have a rest for a couple of months but I would discuss it with yours and see what they think before making a decision. It would be a shame to miss out on that free go though won't it - when would they do your next free go IF this doesn't work out??

Love A xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Purps, Zuri and Ali - the problem is the archaic rules my have around funding. They give you x 2 iui's and x2 ivf's as long as you tick all the boxes and are under 37.5 years. As long as you are scheduled before you are 37.5 you get the free treatment. My consultant started the ball rolling in Sept just before my 37th b-day. My November iui failed and they couldn't fit me in to dr for IVF  before xmas as they were too busy, so this tx started in Jan. (decided it would be better to squeeze in x2 ivf's rather than x1 iui + x1 ivf) 
If this tx fails we can get a 2nd free ivf but only if we get scheduled this month as I turn 37.5 at the end of March, the trust's cut off for free treatment. We can appeal but chances are we will have to pay if we delay the next tx even by 1 - 2 months. Crazy huh!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh god Anne thats such a pain in the ****

Would you not be tempted to just go for it again seeing as it's a free go - and if you feel fine after everything - my doc asked me if I felt ok, if my period was normal and if I had any severe pain around my ovaries and I said I feel fine and he said well no reason why you can't go again (but then this is FET and not a full fresh cycle and this is Switzerland where they seem to do things a LOT different) but I can understand your predicament, not wanting to lose the free go but also not wanting to push your bosy too much going straight away - maybe speak with your consultant and express your concerns and ask them what they think to starting another round straight away. But you never know you may not need to


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sobroody.  Dr Farris at the Lister said they quite often cycle people back to back and evidennce shows it makes no difference.  I don't know if that applies to poor responders as well or just 'normal' responders. I would ask your consultant about your specific case.  Anyway, we don't even need to be having this conversation because you WILL get a BFN.  We are all willing it and that has to count, doesn't it?!!

Ally.  You are very brave.  I woudl def take the day off.  I had to have a general for having a crown prepared and fitted once as I am  such a nightmare at the dentist.  When I was a child a dentist slapped me round the face to stop me being so hysterical!!!  These days I could probably sue for assult!!!

Purple. I am so glad you got the all clear on Candy.  Even those of us who are not pet owners understand how important pets are.  

Pixie.  Sorry AF is being such a beatch.  Hope you enjoy Milan, even though it is for work.

Lainey.  As the others have said, it is probably quite nice for you having discussed it here so you can feel free to discuss anything with us.  You can still decide not to tell the whole world if you want to.  I think I will feel that I won't keep it a secret if people ask but won't tell the whole world when I don't need to - that is if I get lucky enough to get a BFP.
Will you have a blood test to look at your levels at some point, or just wait for a 7 week scan?

Jal, have a good trip.  I wish there was an extra drug they could give you at ET which would make you forget you were on a 2ww which woudl then wear off on day 14!

Has anyone been in touch with Natasha via text or ********?  Is she OK?

Zuri.  How long does the skiing weather last, or do you get snow high up throughout the year?

was it Wing Wing who is in Luxembourg?  I noticed there was somebody else on another thread from Lux. It might be worth doing a post asking for other Luxes.  What are people from Lux called?



Hi to everyone I have missed.

P.S.  Went on the wi-fit last night and it told me I was 57 years old!  Oh dear


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tracey      PM'd Nat 2 weeks ago and she is ok, think she is having a break and trying to get on with things. Sent her a text last week but not heard back actually 
57!!!!!!! WTF? How rude     
xxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - only me dipping in to give you all a  

Ally - belated Happy Birthday hun   Sorry to hear about the teeth - ouch  

Purps - great news on Candy  

Lainey - well done hun, you're post give me a real  , no need to confess either, your decision and it was obviously a good one  

Anna - my second go at IVF just fell into my 6 month NHS bracket, but i was told as long as you are scheduled in during the 6 months then they will continue. They do however suggest waiting 3 months between t/x unless you are doing FET as you aren't frying your ovaries again  

Hayleigh - i was in bristol on saturday, met up with Andrea at last - we had a great natter  

 to everyone, thinking of you all


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Tracy Ski season finishes around end of march very early april depending on the weather, this year has been a good year cold and lots of snow last 2 winters have been mild and affected the ski industry, some high up glaciers offer skiing all year round but the snow is not too great so i am hoping to get a few more weekends and even some sneaky week days in before FET around the 21st  and then you never know next year i may not be able to ski! fingers crossed 

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am feeling excited ladies about maybe being able to have my TX after all at Jinemed


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh I hope you can Anne that would be fantastic. Have you had any contact with the clinic? X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Have had loads!!!! been emailing Romina (really lovely) with Q's and she comes back with A's quite quickly.
Have sent all our medical forms off today so looks like a defo goer to be honest  
Will have scans here locally (just need to get quotes for follie scans /bloods) then go there on about CD9 (April cycle)
Then will stay in a hotel for 7-10 nights for EC/ET  
xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - how exciting ....does that mean you get to come back with a nice tan as well as bun in the oven?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- your bun will be baking by the time I get back    
Well, if the weather is good then I could defo go for a bit of sunbathing, why not eh!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I’m so glad this is all happening for you. The Jin is great – very professional and Istanbul is a lovely city (except the bad traffic!) You should definitely go to the Islands while you are there – you’ll fall in love with the place. The food is yummy too.    I have so much to tell you before you go... 
You never know I might be there at the same time! I’ll see what my AFC show tomorrow.


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me jumping on again as I haven't been on for a while.  I've had a bit of a look at what's going on and just noticed that some of you (Anne G, Pixie?) are maybe going to Jinemed in April?

I've really found the last couple of months very hard - the m/c was horrible.  Not only was it hard to accept that we got so close only for it to be over after a few weeks  , but it was physically painful and difficult.  I began to m/c naturally in early Jan and only just finished bleeding 6 weeks later after an ERPC last weekend.  I tried conservative and medical management & still that placenta just stuck.  I felt that my body was so desperate to be pregnant it was just clinging on to what it could get!

I am now thankfully a week on (I hope) although I'm a bit worried that tests on the placenta might show a molar pregnancy - I don't know if anyone knows anything about this?  But I'm really hoping to just get stuck in again as soon as possible & we are definately going back to the Jinny!  I have to wait for a couple of a/f's but hoping it will be end April/early May so I was very excited to see that some of you guys are thinking of heading out around that time  

Congrats on your bfp Lainey!   we've got DE lined up for September if we don't get lucky before then xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

latestarter- I was wondering about you the other day actually hun.
You've had such a horrible traumatic time, I don't know what to say apart from give you a   
I am glad you are a bit better now and you are going for it again  
Lovely to hear from you   

Pix- I feel another one of our chats coming on in next few weeks   
It would be SO brill if you were there too


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Anne,

Are you starting tx in the uk?  I'm probably going to do the same just to make sure I get a month with a better no. of a/f's!  Do you know where you will go for your scans?

Pixie - am I right in thinking that you did this as well?  Did you find it was easy to get a flight at the last minute?

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

I dont want to speak too soon but i am starting to feel slightly better    After some advice from sam (thanx hunny) i've decided that untill i can make up my mind about any more tx im going to treat each cycle as a free ivf ie: use cbdfm and bnk for england if i get a peak.

Lainey - congratulations hunny,   like everyone says it is ur business and no-one elses, and if they dont like it they can just sod off.

Purps - oh petal im so pleased for you dh and candy, give her a lovely     from me.

Anne - hi sweetie, glad u have plans afoot for a tx and holiday at the same time   Like you hun doubt very much we will go to the lister now.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry i havent done more personals 

    and      for those on the 2ww

Im on cd22 today and i peaked days 18 & 19, so does that mean im on the 2ww too    

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Late- Not sure where I will go for scans/bloods yet - will have a ring around when I get my prescription from Jinny. Romina mailed me to say I will need  scans on cycle day 2 + cycle  day 6 + cycle day 8. Then fly to Istanbul on cycle day 9.
Where in the world are you?    

Kate- Hunny, I am so so glad you are feeling better. How did this morning go with Scott?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Latestarter hello honey. I’ve been thinking about you but didn’t want to contact just in case you needed your time. I’m so sorry to hear this has been so difficult for you. I hope you are Ok now.
I’m crossing everything for you that your next round will work. 

Re my first tx – I was there for the whole thing but this time I’m planning on going there just for ET &EC. 

Anne: Chatting in a few weeks?   What’s wrong with speaking earlier than that!   Don’t you like me anymore?    

Kate: Hi honey   – I love it when you laugh! Even though it’s a virtual one. 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne that's fantastic news! so excited for you

Hi Kate glad you are feeling better and good luck on your 2WW  enjoy the bnking 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhhhh Pix hunny- I LOVE you, you know that


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

ahhhhh thanks honey - love you too


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Can I join the love-in even though I am a toothless wonder?? A xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Latestarter - sorry you have had such an awful time. I truly hope that your test comes back clear and that next time is your time  

Anne - wonderful news about Jin honey - I have heard such good things - I too hope that this time is your time sweetheart xx   

Pix - sounds like you will all be turkey bound at the same time how exciting - shiiiiiiiittt it sounds so exciting you may get me out of IVF retirement just to come along for the ride!!     

Kate - free IVF is the new black, I am rocking that protocol this season


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Off home ladies,

Ally Hope your Hamstead Heath (teeth  ) are better hun.
Look after yourself  

pix-  

Byeeeeeee to everyone else    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally - YES!! Come with us!    
I'll look after all of you    

Zuri: Found a house with a big fridge yet?  
I have a summer house there but it's outside Istanbul - it's about 1 hour ferry ride. 

bye Anne


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

anne & Pix - ooooohhhhhh I love Istanbul, can't stand the thought of missing out - can I come too    It's almost a shame we have to invite our DHs, could be a fab girlgang holiday!!

Ally


> Kate - free IVF is the new black, I am rocking that protocol this season


 ^rolfmao^ ^rolfmao^ ^rolfmao^ ^rolfmao^
I'm such a copycat, I can never think for myself when it comes to fashion.....can I follow? glad you stayed home, you deserve a day on the sofa!

Late - I'm so so sorry you have had such a difficult time. I hope it all goes well and you can start again soon. You do seem to get a response each time, so hang in there.    

Lainey - good for you !!!!    I totally feel what you have said, you really summed up how I feel. I have thought about this a lot myself. It will be really hard to explain to a young child (or an older one) that you are really proud of your decision and have no regrets about the miracle that bought them into your life, only could they not tell anyone and keep it a family secret? I'm really proud of you for being brave. I think you will feel better about this pregnancy too. Of course there is no need to tell anyone who you think will be at all judgemental, that would be pointless. I'm OVER THE MOON HAPPY FOR YOU THAT YOU HAVE A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you had 2 embies put back - I wonder if it will be twins? I have this little feeling that it maybe  ............ I'd LOVE to have twins - I have DE twin fantasies every day, boy girl or two boys? hhmmmmm ......... I must admit I had guessed when anne said you choose Cyprus that you were doing a DE cycle, and the 10 embies was a bit of a giveaway  But it makes no diffference, you adopted a little egg, and now, finally, your going to have a little baby!!

Kate - you ovulated!! S you are soooo on your freebee 2ww ok. How long have you been usiing the cbfm? No worries about cycling back to back when your doing the drug free method 

Saw chinese doc today. Nothing really to report ho hum. Sending you all a huge     and some      to you all!

Hi Zuri, Anna & Tracey


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies,
So sorry haven't been around. Have been somewhere dark and gloomy...think you've all been there? 
Will catch up with you all tomorrow, I promise. In the meantime, love to you all, and a big HURRAH!! for Lainey. News like that warms my heart.
Think we might be going down the DE route. My mum has a cousin whose daughter has said she'll do it for us. I'm not sure she knows what it entails, though, so who knows? We're a long way from anything yet. But the thought of it made me feel peaceful and hopeful, and I haven't felt that in a while.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Anne - first day was very quiet then the gas on the griddle kept going out about half 1 so we packed up and came home really dejected that there was a problem on the first day, worried about what was wrong and whether we could get it fixed and if so ow much was it gonna cost?  And what was wrong?  The gas bottle was empty       There must have been enough pressure in to keep bain marie and tea urn going but every time we fired up the griddle to cook it went out after about a minute.  Oh well i am blonde and dh's nickname is frank spencer  

Ally - Hope the chops are ok hunny, very painful having wisdom teeth out.     Im on the free ivf bandwagon too much more fun, no pressure (yeah right) and no £££££££ spent.  

Sam - only started it last month after a 42 day cycle    Had a high from about day 7 or 8 i think and then af arrived on day 20    This month had a high on days 15, 16 & 17 and a peak on 18 & 19.  Only got one workable tube so its hit and miss but i'll a give it a go and it costs nowt   

Pixie - thanx hunny   .  I havent been smiling too much lately   Not sure about the tx but im up for a holiday in turkey anytime  

Zuri - i will do my very best to enjoy the bonking  

Latestarter - so sorry u have had such a bad time hunny   

Little M     

Hello and     to everyone else.  

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

slycett said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Anne - first day was very quiet then the gas on the griddle kept going out about half 1 so we packed up and came home really dejected that there was a problem on the first day, worried about what was wrong and whether we could get it fixed and if so ow much was it gonna cost? And what was wrong? The gas bottle was empty     There must have been enough pressure in to keep bain marie and tea urn going but every time we fired up the griddle to cook it went out after about a minute. Oh well i am blonde and dh's nickname is frank spencer


Was thinking about you today Kate and have to admit this made me giggle! Oh well, better tomorrow hey! DH's fav expression is 'ooh Betty'

Hugs

Sx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

hello Lainey Lou ( and everyone else)

just to say MANY MANY congrats. delighted for you and your hsuband and your little girl. I must say I know exactly what she means - often words just fall out of my mouth too, even at my advacned years, so she's not alone. Im so pleased she's obviosuly mad keen for a sibling and you're going to have one in about 8 months' time I suppose.  HURRAH!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

lainey - wonderful, fabulous news xx  

ally my girl cat only has 1 tooth and we still love her  

Kate - it's lovely to see you back  

Anne good luck for J tomorrow

Well this will  make you all laugh - Dh hit me on the head with a plank of wood yesterday and knocked me out cold    It was a Laurel and Hardy comedy moment - he picked up the plank as I bent down, I stood up and he swung round and hit me on the temple.  I was out for about a minute but luckily i;m absolutely fine.  He feels terribley guilty  

Sorry it's so short but my shoulder / neck is still playing up.  I am lurking though
Lots of love, donkey xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Donkey     That made me laugh so much, thinking of the two of you. Glad you're OK, though.
xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All
I only get on weekdays in the eves, couldnt risk it at work. Boss sits behind me and always seems to be in.

Anna - fingers crossed, wishing you lots of good fortune. Hang in there. Hard being at work with all this going on. And the party: do you have to go? I know its easier for me to hide away, only problem there is it gets to the point were not going out at all is an option!

Anne - Sounds like you have been really busy. Very excited about you going to Turkey!
Fingers crossed on the jobs front. And for tomorrow for Jas. 

Zuri -  Glad you had a lovely time on the slopes! Sounds devine!

Lainey_ Good on you! So happy for you. v thoughtful consideration of whats to come and how to deal with it all. I respect your need for privacy. Its important to be able to be centred and focused on whats important.

Pixie -  i'm jealous, Milan and shoes! Sorry you've had a **** nite

latestarter- Hello. Sorry about all you have been through. Have had 2 m/c and know how **** it all is, physically and emotionally draining, devastatingly disappointing. wishing you well.

Kate: glad the sky has lifted some.

Little M -  sorry you've been somewere dark. Hope its getting lighter


hello and x to everyone else. Only got a tiny amount of energy left. 

Found out tenants moving out of my flat I rent out. Very bad timing, big rush to get someone else in! Very stressed. Really cant afford the mortgage on it.
(Bloody financial advisor 'advised' us to buy it a few yrs back (we have no pension), when filthy lucre was ripe, not knowing what  disaster awaited. 

XXXXXXMAG


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lainey* - Oh my!  re the DE - call me dense but I didn't spot that one coming in spite of me having used De myself and having asked you before what they did differently to get 10 eggs!  (I did wonder why you didn't answer and it didn't even occur to me then!  ) I am so bloody pleased for you my love,  wish I could give you a HUGE hug right now! 

As the others have said, who you choose to tell and when is totally up to you, and please don't feel bad about not saying before  am sure none of us would never judge you for it, we are all too thrilled that you are  ! I know when we met up before I was still hoping for BFP from OE and not quite sure how we would play things if we had to go DE route - personally so far (apart from FFs of course!) I have only told those people who I felt "needed" to know - immediate family on both sides/close friend. There are a couple of people in my life who I'd rather not know due to expecting them to be a bit judgemental, but if it was to come out it's not the end of the world, as have told the people we really care about. I don't see it as a "Secret" - just as "Private" and I think there is a big difference... I would never lie if asked directly by anybody. We plan to tell our child quite early on, along with teaching the "secret versus private" thing - but at the end of the day it will be up to them who they want to tell as they get older. I can see how all that becomes more complicated with you already having a child, especially one who is soooo excited about what has happened - bless her! so, so pleased for you and DH and for her  - what a wonderful family you will be! did you get any frosties too? Well done hon  - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy.

*Purple* - so glad Candy has come through OK  - was just telling DH about her and he said to tell her only having one eye working "ain't so bad"  - and that in the land of the three blind mice, the one-eyed puddy cat is Queen!  

*Suzie* - funnily enough another FF (donna1979) PM'd me earlier this week re deciding between Reprofit and Jinemed for OE treatment and what were my thoughts on the two clinics ahving been to both - if you don't mind I will just cut and paste/modify a little what I wrote to her once I've finished this - feel free to ask any questions! 

*Latestarter* - good to see you sweetheart   am so sorry the last weeks have been so rough but pleased to hear you are considering returning to Jinemed again - how wonderful if some of you might be going around the same time. Wishing you and your lovely DH lots and lots of luck    

*Ally *- ouch re teeth  - hope they are soon feeling better  don't go eating any peanuts and getting one stuck in one of the holes! (wonder who did this to herself? you guessed it!  )

*Laura* - fab to see the weights of the chips now  and that you are now managing to breastfeed all three (not sure if it was on here or on triplet thread I saw it) you are amazing!  Hope to come and see you all again very soon 

Lots of    to all those on  - hang in there! 

Love to all 

xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Jal   How are you doing chick? No I am definitely standing strong this time and waiting until at least Thursday to do a HPT. Bit freaky and daft I know but on my last two cycles I tested on day 14 which would be Wednesday, so I want this time around to be different so earliest will be day 15. At least then I’ll know for definite that it’s the right result….. 

Beachy   Hopefully we'll be celebrating on Thursday but if not better bring some hankies. Looking forward to seeing you xx

Tracey – Being poorly over the weekend really messed with my head. Every time I got stomach cramps I thought it was AF arriving. Feeling tons better now and was back at work yesterday (and today) so was soooo busy didn’t have time to sit and worry about it all. Glad you had a lovely day on Sunday xx

Sam22 – Don’t know whether it’s being good not testing early or just a little bit of self preservation. At the moment I am still PUPO and I don’t want that to change so I’m putting off testing. I am bl**dy terrified!!

Kate – good luck with your new business xx

AnneG – Thanks matey, I am feeling 100% better thanks. Luke sounds like a little superstar, how funny!!! Poor Ryan though xx

Lainey   It doesn’t matter one little bit honey, that little baby is being nurtured by your blood and is growing inside of you. Don’t worry about not having told anyone from the off, it’s a very personal decision to share that news and thanks for doing it. I am so thrilled that this has worked for you sweetie  

Almond – How you doing chuck? Going mental yet?  

Suzie  Hope you’re feeling a bit better hun. About those loud concerts, that memo musn’t have reached me then as I am off to see the Prodigy next month and my ears are saying ouch already!!

Anna – I am sooooo with you right now, I am in work today and just praying that nothing happens while I’m there. I too have got no symptoms at all, I keep pressing my boobs hoping for pain…nothing!!! Hang in there babes. Don’t test too early, if it’s negative on Wednesday you’ll go into a tailspin and it might not be the right result. Wait until Friday if you can    xx 

Ally   How are you after your wisdom teeth extraction? Hope you are getting lots of TLC sweetie.

Steph   Hiya hun, you look gorgeous in your piccie. Pregnancy suits you. Over half way there now. When is your due date?

Laura   give the chiplets a big cuddle from me. Goodness me you are amazing breastfeeding. Glad that you are all doing so well. They are super gorgeous xx

Donkey  OMG hope your bonce is ok. Milk the sympathy thing though with DH

Catherine – not long to go for us now. Is OTD Friday like me?   

Purple – Brilliant news honey I am so glad Candy is ok xx

Hello Mir, Pix, Emma, Jo M, Natasha, Popsi, and anybody that I may have missed xx

Well better get my backside in the shower and ready for work. Have a good day team PR 
Love Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning team pr 

Sarah- yes we will be celebrating Thursday can't wait

Just off to the doctors then work so best get ready x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Beach - morning!

Anna - your acu feeling something in your pulse sounds very promising  

Zuri - you lucky thing skiing.  I cant go this year due to everything  

Tracey - PM'd you to explain about Sunday.  Also missed your post about waiting to hear from me and Pix so sorry again.
Re - when i will cycle again, I havehad to put things on hold due to my work situation and also need to start taking the DHEA.

Donkey - as if your collar bone was not causing you enough pain, DH has to go and clout you one.  Hope you are ok.  

Mag - Ireland for Easter sounds fab.  And you didnt sound at all preachy!  Thanks for the advice.  

Anne - good luck for Jason for today  

Swinny - glad you are feeling better today   3 days to go  

Ally - you are so brave having 2 teeth out wthout GA! I thin you should be off today too!  

Lucy - great news about you loving the acu day!  

Jal -    Lister didn't test my testerone.  Should they?

Kate - sorry you were feeling a bit lost   Hope you are keeping sane on your 2WW   

Popsi - Hi!  Hope the visits are going well  

RC - good luck testing Friday  

Purple - glad Candys results came back clear    I had a 14 day period on the pill so dont worry  

Suzie - sorry about your BFN last month  

Late - I think Lainey may have had a partial molar (saw it in her sig) if that is any help to you? 

Lainey - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!  I am sooooooooooooooooo happy for you!  Wonderful news!!! 

Martha -  

SAM, MISSY, ALLY, TRACEY - so sorry I could not make Sunday.  I know I was a maybe, but in the end I spent the day in bed having drunk too much at the hen party.  Not a good move!  Really wanted to meet you guys though. Next time?    Glad you all had a lovely time.  

Sorry this is a rushed personals post - I read back last night (for hours) and now need to get to work but wanted to catch up wth everyone first.

Love to everyone !!

Ali x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie - meant to say to you that i am sorry AF is so nasty.  I always have to take pankillers too for the first 2 days or it cripples me and wakes me in the night.  B!tch   .


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies  

kate- You crack me up     

Ally- How you feeling today hun?  

Pix- Thanks for  your mail  

martha- Nice to see you hunny  

Donks- you too  

Ali- helle lovely  

Lainey- How are you today?  

  to Beachy, Swinny, Pops, Mir, Sam, Fishy, Purps, Mag, Tracey, Anna, Lucy, Jal, Zuri, Missy, Catherine, Laura, Steph, Latestarter, 
Suzie

Well just called The Birmingham Womens Hospital to ask how much they charge for scans/bloods and they said they don't do them anymore if I'm not a patient     
Sooooo, I called Leiceter Royal Infirmary (as suggested by Babequest on Jinemed Thread) and wow £50.00 for a scan £22.00 for E2 and happy to help me    
So, I will save a £££££ on scans  


Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all 

Very quickly

Anne - great news on Leicester - that sounds like a real result xxxx Thanks for your text hon - v sweet of you. I am fine, not too sore actually but had a horrific night sleep - woke at 4am and couldnt get back to sleep. So frustrating


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies,



Anne G said:


> £50.00 for a scan £22.00 for E2 and happy to help me


    That's so cheap Anne! i'm seein Dr Gorgy today for an AFC and it's costing me £120 which is still cheaper than some other places in London I guess.

Ali: I was soooo upset you left me out of your long post  but saw your additional one later so it's all Ok now - we are still friends.   How was the hen night? Did you have to dress up ? 

Beach: What are you celebrating on Thursday, what have I missed and more importantly why am I not invited?  

Mag: Why do financial advisers always f up things? Ours is also a useless man  Hope you find a tenant soon. 

Donkey: Ouch! On top of all you had lately now you have DH abusing you?!  Ahh bless him I bet he felt awful! 

Martha: It's nice to 'see' you again. Hope things are getting easier for you. 

Sam: Yes! You should come with us too  . I agree it would be lovely if we didn't need swimmers and we could have a lovely girly holiday. 

Ally:   don't you hate it when you can't get enough sleep. Are you working today? Hope not!
I slept a bit better last night but I'm still walking around like a ghost! 

Hope everyone else is OK.

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Ally- I hope you're at home today resting  

Pix- £120.00 isn't too bad either  
So, the AFC, would I have to have one of those?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Your day 2 scan will show your AFC Anne. I’m only getting mine done to see if there are any follicles to work with and if there are then I’ll start tx – I’m doing the cycle monitoring as of this month to see how things are really rather than going straight into another tx which might not be the right month to start (if ever!). Hope it makes sense!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning all

Apologies for not posting personals - I have about twenty pages to catch up on before I know where people are...

I will keep this as brief as I can, as just an update. Last week I saw my GP, and also had an appointment with the clinic I had treatment at in Oct/Nov (can't get my NHS follow-up after failed cycle till the end of the month, but if you are paying things seem to be much more efficient....)

Anyway, GP has suggested anti-depressants for a while, and since I am at the stage of not coping much with anything I thought I would wait and see what Marco (fertility consultant) said... He was quite helpful, and although still saying IVF gives better odds than IUI, because you get more embryos to chose from (I have never had a choice! there have only ever been just enough to transfer, and twice not even that), but given the deep down that I seem to get after a cycle has failed then he thinks trying IUI for a few months might not be a bad way forward. Can't get started till I see the nurses for consents etc, and with one thing and another it looks like May will be the earliest I will go for treatment. This should actually be a good thing - a few months off (I might take a break from here too - still undecided, since although you are all incredibly supportive maybe I need to not be here , if you know what I mean!), time to get my head together, time to think about losing a few pounds, time to try to socialise a bit and sort out work issues... Marco was really reassuring about the anti-depressant too, says it is the one he would recommend in pregnancy as there is more evidence about that one than others and it should pose no problems.

Anyway, I will definitely be popping back on here at some stage, and will try to keep a bit more up to date with everyone next time I post.

all best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Elinor- Sorr you're haaving such a horrible time hun. You have to do what works for you. If you need a break from here then we'll still be around for you when you come back    

Pix- Should I have one on my March period (prob next Tues is CD2) do you think?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Elinor: I’m sorry things have been very hard for you lately. We are always here for you but take a break if you think that’s the right thing for you to do at the moment.   

Anne: It might be a good idea to get yourself checked out for any cysts etc before starting your tx hon.
Can you afford (timing wise) to go for a tx in March say there are reasonable amount of follicles? 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Ummm, not too sure. Jinny haven't come back to me yet with anything. Also, was advised to give 2 cycles to repair before stimming. Ohhhh confused


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Bad news ladies. This tx is over for me. Got yellowy light brown discharge last night and lower back pains. This am its more or less like a proper AF  

Called the clinic and the nurse said to continue with cyclogest & steroids and test on Sat. She said it seems daft but they cannot say this is a failed cycle unless I get a negative on Sat. At that point they will get me scheduled in for April tx, with dr in 3 weeks (I imagine) 

Didn't want to get out of bed, but I am in meetings all day. I'm helping a bunch of people we're putting at risk so I couldn't let them down. Will save my melt down for this evening. 

Sorry for the down post.

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Anna hunny, I'm so sorry


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anna: I’m sorry you are all worried hon but unless you get your blood test done I’d try and keep positive. You never know it might be just OK.    

Anne: Oh sorry to confuse you hon.   Why don't you just wait until April then and if you want to get a scan done for cysts you can do that at any time of your cycle. 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- It's me hun not you  
Think I will have a scan this month to check for cysts anyway 
.Not too sure if they will put me on the pill when I get march AF or not but will see whenRomina comes back with next steps


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

So so sorry Anna    I know its hell waiting for the official test date when you know yourself its over - thinking of you xx

Anne thats great news re the costs of your scans etc...

Elinor sorry things are not so good for you at the moment - understand the feeling of needing to take a break from FF - I felt the same the past few weeks after my BFN and stayed away for a while but it's always nice to know that we are all here when you need us x

Hi Pix


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Anne – Fab news on the hospital being able to do your tests for you. When are you planning to go to the Jinemed?

Elinor – You sound like you need a massive   so here it is. We are here for you whenever you want to pop back on. I think the plan sounds like a good one xx

Anna   I am so so sorry honey. I was willing you on my little cycle buddy. I know it’s going to be hard waiting until Saturday but you never know! Have you done a HPT yet? Take care of yourself today. Thinking about you xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sarah- I am aiming to go in April, aparantly I will travel to Istanbul on CD9 after having 2 or 3 scans locally here. 
You ok?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls.

Just had this mail from Jinny about my protocol....

Letrozole Protocol in which you take letrozole tablet on cycle day 2. Letrozole tablets may help you to produce more and better quality eggs.
450 IU of Merional

Anyone know anything about this protocol?
Am I down regging?


xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies - hope all is well 

Anne - it's a bit like taking clomid alongside the stims ...assume you will have cetrotide too? How exciting!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lukey- thanks for that. I understood Clomid to induce ovulation? I never seem to have a problem with ovulation though. Oh well, I guess they know what they're doing !!
Not got actual prescription yet, will have it tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Clomid is like a mini stim Anne - it produces more than one follie when used on its own in fertility tx. When used in IVF - it is often used alongside stims to give them a boost IYSWIM  ...Lister do this protocol sometimes (ie SP with Clomid)....ask them if there is any evidence that Letrozole thins lining as this can happen with clomid and is obviously not what you want!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Letrozole does thin lining Lukey and Anne!

But mine was plumped up with oestrogen tabs, as was Laura's - we both had Letrozole out there.

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Miranda- My head is spinning with all this!
I am gonna speak words to the clinic when I get my prescription tomorrow.
in your opinion Miranda, is this a good protocol for me given my results etc?
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I have the same protocol -we are protocol buddies   

Just had my scan with Dr Gorgy! I have 3 follies in my right ovary and 1 tiny follie in my left ovary!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- That's fab   are you pleased?
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne yep I think I am hon but I'd rather wait till April to go ahead with tx to see see if I get more than 3,5 follies!   3 is better than nothing I guess?  

I thought Dr Gorgy was very po-faced    

Hi Miranda   

nxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Anne G said:


> I am gonna speak words to the clinic ....


    

Sorry    

Yes ask them Anne, sure you will get the oestrogen tabs like Miranda etc   

Well done Pixie 

I'm not on here really so I have to go now   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lukey-   

Pix- Oooohhhh, we might be there together then sweets?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

here is what Dr google says about Letrozole Anne:

*Clomiphene is often referred to as the "fertility pill". Letrozole is very similar to clomiphene in the way it works. However, letrozole is quickly cleared from the body. It only works for the cycle in which it is taken and is less likely to adversely affect the uterine lining and cervical mucous. With clomiphene, one may experience effects 6-8 weeks after stopping the medication. Both medications are prescribed for five days each cycle, usually beginning on day three and continuing through day seven. The usual initial dose for clomiphene is 50 mg, one tablet daily. The number of tablets can be increased to as many as four daily, if a lesser dosage does not result in ovulation. Rarely are more than two tablets required. Clomiphene should be repeated each cycle until pregnancy occurs, or your doctor discontinues it. The usual dosage of letrozole is 2.5 mg., one tablet each day.*

Source ( http://www.ivf.com/clom.html )

Thanks Lukey 

xx

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

here is more info Anne

http://www.ivf.com/clom2.html

oh no i'm truning into Sam   (Sam you know I'm only joking ) 

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

have just skimmed thru quickly as hadn't been online since last Weds or Thurs (I forget which!)

Lainey - congrats hon and it doesn't matter a damn whether it was DE or not, that's your little bubs in there! 

Anne - fab on getting started at the Jin, sounds really exciting!  Good luck babes!

Ally - a very belated  and I hope your fangs are all right now!  I HATE going to the dentist!

Tracey/Sam - thanks so much for organising the lunch on Sunday, I'm just gutted that I couldn't make it and even more so that I didn't get my act together in time to let you guys know sooner, heartfelt apologies girls!

Anna (SB) it's not over yet honey, we've all seen people bleed and then get a BFP, stay  honey 

Elinor hon -  sorry you've been down but it sounds like your cons is so lovely and supportive - a rarity!  Could I ask what anti-d's he recommended?

Donkey -  sorry, I know I shouldn't really laugh but that is a classic!  Are you ok now though?

Kate - glad to have you back on here sounding a bit more positive!   re the gas tank though!  Apart from that, how's the new business going?

Ooh Pix - that's great news on the scan honey!!!    

Sorry no more persos but it's taken me hours to catch up on everything and the flat still looks like several bombs have hit it, despite the fact that we weren't even here over the weekend!  We had a nice weekend, bit of a surreal night out in London on Friday with a French friend of DH's who is currently in London but has decided to move back to France, so this was his leaving do. We ended up going to someone's flat after the bar shut and the Columbian marching powder came out and I didn't know where to look, I felt about 500 years old!  Fortunately we left pretty sharpish after that. Really weird, I wouldn't have batted an eyelid a few years ago but I couldn't get away fast enough! Maybe I was subconsciously worried that the stuff would be floating around the atmosphere and poison my poor battered ovaries!

Saturday was lovely, went to an open day at the London College of Traditional Acupuncture & Oriental Medicine.  It was an introduction to their Acu course, it all sounded so interesting, if I could have signed up straightaway, I would have. In fact when I realised it wasn't going to be feasible I sat there and cried like an idiot!  It's flipping expensive and it will be a pain in the ass to try and study in the UK while living in France but I'm gonna find a way because I really want to do it!

Then Sat evening was a family party which was fine except for it seemed to be the evening of infertility reminders. I had one cousin come up mention they were having probs and then when I asked if he wanted to talk about it he shut me down. His wife practically ran away when she saw me coming, as if it was catching or something.  Then I was confronted with the 5 month pregnant belly of a family friend. I didn't know she was preg, she already has a gorgeous little boy and they're a mixed race couple like me and DH so it just feels like she's got what we want but without any of the pain. Her 18month old was running around everywhere such a cute little smiler, then there was another little boy, my cousin who's a few months younger, also toddling around and dancing to the music. Then someone who wasn't in the know dropped the "so no children yet then?"  and I had to smile and say not yet and listen to the usual it'll happen in time platitudes. At that point I said to DH, can we go now?  Was going round saying bye to everyone and someone else corners me and starts telling me about this excellent fertility clinic in Barbados (I already knew about it and I know it was mentioned with the best intentions but I didn't want to hear about it just then) and then the final blow, someone asked if I was working yet and I said no, still at home doing nowt, can't you tell, look at the size of my  which she immediately took to mean that I was saying I was preg. We then had what seemed to be an interminable conversation where she kept insisting that I must be and me trying to convince her that I honestly wasn't.  When we got back to where we were staying I just hid from DH and bawled for ages.  Next morning I was talking about it with DH and the 2 of us shed a few tears together as he finds the kids at those do's difficult to cope with too, which was really bittersweet.

Sunday was better but I spent the day at my cousin's house with my parents who'd come up to London for the party the previous night, which is why I couldn't come to the lunch thing. Then yesterday we went to the clinic for repeat immunes and then went to visit my friend and her new baby.  That wasn't too bad actually, I thought it would be much worse although I still want to strangle her from time to time as she's just so un-maternal. She kept saying things like, "he's a real little person" (well what did you expect? An action man figure?) and, "sorry he's not doing much" well he's a baby, what else would he do but cry eat sleep and poo? She said when he's asleep she can't wait for him to wake up so she can play with him but once he's awake she wants him to go back to sleep, presumably because he's boring her   She seems to be going about motherhood the same way as she would a new job, there's just no maternal instinct there at all. I know that's not her fault, but come on!  And the next time I hear her refer to him as "that little [email protected]"...    I don't want her to feel that she has to censor herself while talking to me but it's difficult to know whether I would still find that as offensive as I do if I wasn't in this situation. But it just seems like she's so unappreciative of what she's got. Or if she does appreciate it, she doesn't show it, maybe she's just trying not to appear smug...?  But she got preg the same month she decided she wanted to try, she's breastfeeding with no problems whatsoever, the labour was uncomplicated, she got a tiny tear and that's only cos she wouldn't listen to the midwife (although she swears blind she's having a caesarian next time!) and the baby's a perfectly healthy, placid, calm little cutie. It just seems like she's had it so flipping easy and it makes me want to scream! 

Ok maybe I wasn't quite as ok with it as I thought I was after all!  But at least I didn't blub!

Enough of my blathering, I really must tidy up a bit more!

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix hun 
Not read all your post yet but I will asap

Pix- ta for info hunny.... one thing that made me   in the Dr Google thing was.... *Clomiphene should be repeated each cycle until pregnancy occurs* 
OMG if only it was that simple eh!!!!!!



Well, Jason had his appeal, he got his points accross to big boss and said he was being used as a scape goat and was incredibly angry and upset by it. Who knows what they'll do but they said they will let him know on Friday the outcome. More waiting but hey, it's not as if I think for one second they will give his job back 
I feel so angry girls still that he has been treated like this, he doesn't deserve it 

Love 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne - I'm so gutted that Jason (and you by extension) has been put thru this crap! I wish it was more like France over there. DH has heard thru the grapevine that his new boss wants to get rid of him. If they fire him they'll apparently have to pay him 3 months salary (as that would be the normal notice period) + another 3 months as compensation, plus his commission and all his unused holiday and all that. Then if he has to take unemployment benefit they pay you 60% of your final salary for 2 years...  is France the only country in the world where people pray to get fired?!

I'm bricking it in case it doesn't work out that way after all, or if he has to fight to get any money out of them (his employers are notorious for just firing people and trying to do them out of any comp at all) but if they're going to be "nice" about it, they'll be doing him a favour by firing him quite frankly!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Friggin hell hun, thats awful about your poor DH but £££ wise it could be good for you. His company sound like the same sort of  Tosspots as Jason's  
Jas will get 3 months salary as that's his notice period but they won't pay that till the "final" decision has been made on Friday.
We have that in writing too so they can't play silly ffers at least.
All such a load of b'stards aren't they


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne glad Jase got his point across - hope he gets a good outcome on Friday - I can imagine you must feel so angry!

and Nix also sorry to hear your hubby's job isn't safe either although it does seems like a good place to be to lose your job, its similar here - I think its 75% of your salary for 2 years after losing your job through redundancy etc.... 

Its certainly worrying and tough times on the job fronts for people - hope all works out OK for you both xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

RIGHT! As I wa saying before I was so rudely interrupted by the server outage:



Anne G said:


> All such a load of b'stards aren't they


Yup!

Thanks to you too Zuri but for some reason I feel relatively calm about the whole thing. No idea why but apart from the odd moment of sheer panic I feel quite relaxed. In fact maybe it would be more accurate to say I'm not calm but numb. In any case, fretting isn't going to help and it looks as though we'll still be OK financially. I think I'll only lose it if it becomes obvious that we can't afford tx. If that happens, I won't be responsible for my actions.

I'm a bit silly really, the server outage was my chance to get off my butt and finish tidying up but instead I sat here pressing refresh and sending messages via ******** instead! Addicted? Who me...?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix     , always makes me laugh when the server says "under high stress", yep, aren't we all   
I didn't check ** hun, actually did some work when we were kicked off    
Gonna have a glass of wine spritzer tonight, balls to it!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.... replied on ** too girls, with lots of swear words in     

Off home now, much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Nix     hunny, why cant people just keep there noses out of other peoples business concerning tx and kiddies  I think the next time im asked the question im gonna reply with how often do you and ur husband/wife have sex in a week and what positions do you prefer?  See what reaction that gets.  

Pix -      at u turning into sam

Anne - glad jay has managed to get his point across, cant believe they will get away with what they done!!! Makes me so angry  

Anna - im      and     for you sweetheart  

Hello to ally, lukey, sam, natasha, littlem, almond, hazlenut, beachy, tracey, stephjoy, lukey, catherine, and im sure there are loads of other girlies on here but i have just gone blank 

Today went better on burger van, no major catasrophes   my brother is helping him 2moz so i have a day off, well i'll still help him first thing then go pick brother up and take him to van cos he dont drive! So i'll till have to be up early  

CD23 for me on my 2ww au nat just had to order more pee-sticks    Seeing as i ov on day 18/19 does that mean af should arrive day 32/33?  Or will it still be day 28?  Im a bit confused with it to be honest     Gonna go run me and dh a nice hot bubbly bath as we both stink of grease.......lovely!!!   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening All!

Kate - Ahhhh!  The aroma of chip fat, how romantic, are you having candles in that bath?  Glad you got thru today with no major dramas.

Anne - sounds like it is all systems go for you.  I am routing for you     I hope they see sense and give Jase his job back  

Donkey -   How's your head?

Ally - I hope the teeth are ok  

Pix - Glad I am not the only one who didn't warm to Mr G.  I, personally, strongly disliked him.  He made me cry on more than one occasion.  DH was ready to   him.  Good news on the follies though.

Anna -    I hope you are wrong and it's not over yet.  The waiting is torturous  

Almond/Jal/Swinny -      

Steph - thank you for your wise words re DE.  Yes, I think you are right, it is not a secret but private.  I am only telling close friends and family because I don't think it is anyone else's business.  Perhaps we could meet up soon and have a DE chat??

Nix -    what is wrong with people?  They ask such dumb things.  WTF has it got to do with them whether you have kids or not and what your reasons are.  They wouldn't ask you if you had piles (not that I am comparing kids with the ole farmers  ) so why pry about other personal stuff.  I am sure I have said this before but I really like this one - one of my secondary friends had a stock answer for "Do you want another one?".  It was "Well, DH and I had BMS last night because my fertility monitor said I was ovulating and I had plenty of CM, so we are hopeful".  That shut them up  

Hi to everyone else - Natasha, Ali, Sam, NickyW, Beachy, Laura, Mira, Tracey, Hazelnut, Nikki2008, Karen, LW  

DD hasn't told anyone else about the pg yet, she has had more important things on her mind, like her wobbly tooth.  Oh, to be 5!!  

Lainey x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Time to update your signature Lainey!  

Incidentally, I saw the ten embie thang and thought, 'did I miss the DE announcement?' (I skim read so much) but quite a few here have gone on to be normal responders I didn't give it another thought.

It's so fabulous that you're preggers, birdie. Totally brilliant.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Why can't people keep their beaks out of other peoples personal lives eh   
Nightmare  

Kate- Hello lovely, glad today was better for you and hope you had a nice soak in the bath.


Lainey-  

Mira- Love that pic of you and the Bobster  

Gonna watch Mistresses in a bit, they are such dirty girls aren't they   

xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Am seriously going to have to do some catching up girls as, after only 5 days, I have no idea what is going on!  Needed a bit of a break to get over the "No Eggs" result and really do appreciate all the messages of support you posted in the days after that horrible result.  Need to go through the advice and formulate some questions for my [email protected] doctor.

Lainey - I am absolutely THRILLED to hear your news - will read back posts to see when you found out etc.  You must be over the moon! 
           

Back soon for a fuller message.  Hope things are going well for everyone.

WW X


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening everyone! Merhabe to all our Turkish delights!

Lainey, wow, that's so cool, a boost we all needed to hear, a BFP!!

I can't believe how quickly this cycle has gone and I'm triggering tonight for EC on Thursday   

Kate, glad you had a more successful day than yesterday! Anne, yet another wait from them, I bet you can't wait to put this behind you. 

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pix - how could I forget you hon?  You had to have a special post all of your own    AFC of 4 sounds good, especially without any stims.  

Eli -   for you.  Hope you feel better soon adn look forward to your long posts in the not too distant future  

Anna -   is there any change?  I really hope that it is not all over for you  

Nix - your party sounds horrendous    Big   for you and DH    Would you be able to do an acu course in Paris?

LW - replied to you on Lister thread.  

Hi to everyone else.  

Are people chatting tomorrow night?


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Nix – People can be so annoying. I don’t know why people think that they have the right to others information  . I know what you mean about those sorts of parties where you watch other people’s children running around and you think I want that to be me.  My Dh and I have had similar tears over this very topic. I think even if we ended up having lots of kids the pain of IF will never go away.

Anne – that’s fabulous news! I really  hope it all turns out well at the Jin. Hopefully things will go well at Jason’s job. I sat at the end of my seat the whole way through watching mistresses.

Wing Wing – welcome back! It really has been hard, it’s so disappointing when we try so hard and don’t get a result.

Kate – good for you! I was horrified at the time you mentioned for getting up. I’m def not a morning person.  Try to stay away from those pee sticks for as long as you can.

Lightweight – Good Luck for EC! I hope you get lots of good eggs.   

Latestarter - I am so sorry to hear about m/c. It sounds like you really have had an awful time. I hope things start looking up for you. 

Lainey – one can never over estimate the importance of a wobbly tooth. I found a little bottle of glitter in a shop once and I gave it to my sister for her kids so that when they lost a tooth she could leave a little bit on their pillows as fairy dust.  

Elinor – Hi and really sorry to hear that things have been so difficult for you. IF really does take over, perhaps the break will do you good. We’ll all be here when you come back.  

Donkey – Glad your head is ok. I have a friend who managed to knock herself out while pulling up the duvet in the middle of the night. I know it was serious but I really struggled not to laugh. 

Mag – I hope you get tenants soon.  

Steph – thanks again for the advice.

Little M – I really hope you are out of that dark and gloomy place. 

Hi Lukey, Miranda, Pixie, Zuri, Purple, Catherine, Ali, Popsi, Ally, Swinny, Jal and everyone else.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi ladies mind if I join you I am nearly half way through my 2ww after my 3rd IVF as I have never responded great to treatment as you can see from my profile, I'm always the person whos in the next EC bed to the biggest egg producer!!! Not sure if we will continue with IVF if this one doesn't work or at least not for a while why we save up but would love to join you all for advice. All my initial blood tests were ok my main problem is with my tubes so thats why I was referred for IVF, this time I was on the short protcol on 6 amps of menopur had 5 follies 2 big and 3 medium sized and consultant was concerned I'd lose the 2 big ones as they were quite alot bigger so he planneed EC sooner rather than later and we got 3 eggs and only 1 fertilised normally so we had SET last saturday.

Look forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all 

Everyone ok?

Rachel- Lots of luck to you hun on 2ww  

Anna- you ok love?  

Ally- How's the mouth today hun?  

Pix-   

Lainey- Excited for you Mrs   

Nix-  

Zuri-  

Wingwing- Hope things ar getting a bit better hunny  

Martha-   

Kate- Hello brummy buddy    

Big   and   to Ali, Beacy, Popsi, Tracey, Laura, Steph, Catherine, Purps, Lucy, LW, Late, Elinor, Donkey, Mag, Suzie, 
Miranda, Sarah, Jal

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix -   people can be such idiots 

Lainey -    re giving people tmi...I should do that! Actually my response might be 'why on earth would I discuss something of such a sensitive nature with you? Am I asking you about the state of your marriage?'

Anne - hope Jason gets some good news.

Ali - thanks for thinking of me. I'm having what looks like a light - medium af dark brown.Sorry tmi Its been pretty constant since yesterday am. I'm sure as sure as I stop the cyclogest it will be full flow. But I can't until sat. 

Had two large glasses of red wine last night from the first bottle of a very expensive case of wine my parents in law bought us for xmas. I was really annoyed at the time because I thought I'm never going to get to drink any of this..but was very glad when when I realised we had no normal priced stuff in (dh has cut right back on drinking too) 

DH has agreed for us to go straight into another tx. If the clinic are willing to let me it can't be that bad can it? 
The thought that I will be dr'ing in 3 weeks is the only thing keeping me sane.

Work is incredibly busy so I will only be able to get on from time to time. Its probably what I need right now. 
Thanks for all the support ladies, don't know what I would have done without you
Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Stephjoy* said:


> Purple[/b] - so glad Candy has come through OK  - was just telling DH about her and he said to tell her only having one eye working "ain't so bad"  - and that in the land of the three blind mice, the one-eyed puddy cat is Queen!


Bless you steph! thanks for this, she's doing well although spatial awareness is a bit up the creek! she keeps doing sumersaults trying to jump!?!?!? You bump is growing wonderfully hun!

Anne so exciting about your new plan!!

Hugs to EVERYONE

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Anna - Just wanted to say I really identify with what you said about keeping sane by having the next tx in sight - it's the only thing keeping me from loosing the plot at the moment I think. Hope you get to start as soon as you want.

Hi to everyone!

We have our follow up tomorrow with Jeya - can't wait!

We've also had the referral come through for DP's reversal on the NHS - consultation appt isn't until April so covering all angles! 

Lucy xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

I haven't been around for a while as we've just moved house, but I've just tried to catch up with everyone's news. Haven't time for many personals, 3 reports to write before a meeting this afternoon, but I just HAVE to say...

Lainey - I am so so delighted for you. Yay!!!!!!!!            

Ali - so so sorry I STILL haven't got around to replying to your PM. I wonder if subconsciously I'm trying to avoid thinking about that time again.... Sorry about the BFN - i will 'speak' with you soon sweetie xxx

Anne - sorry about all the hassle jason's having. But great news about your new tx plans - they sound fab! If I could afford it i would definately go to The Jinemed for tx.

Kate - my b*tch! How are you doing? I just caught sight of a posting from you where you were really despondent and feeling beaten. What's happened? I hope you didn;t have any bad news. xxxxxxx

Hi Pixie, Elinor (big hug for you -  ) Lucy and all the newbies I haven't caught up with yet.

xxxx jo xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh god, how could I forget you Nix!!!! Sorry about the 'trying' weekend, grrrr!

And Tracey - hello hon.

And Sam and Ally and Steph..oh, I give up!!! It's a full time job this lark.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jo  - Hows the new house?
x


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and thanks for your messages Anne, Pixie, Ally, Sam, Slycett, Mag,  Steph & Suzie

Anne - I am in London unfortunately - would love to find somewhere to get such a good price on those scans!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Late


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour les filles!

Hi Anne - how's it going today babes?

Hiya Jo - come on tell all, how was the move? Do you love your new place?

Yo Purps - how's the one-eyed puddy today?  Bless!

Anna hon, glad you're finding that the distraction of work is helping hon  I really hope that Sat brings good news for you!    

Hello Rachel  - weren't we cycle buddies once upon a time, or did I dream that?!  Sending you     for the dreaded 2ww! 

Hi WW -  How are you feeling now honey?  Is your follow-up booked already?  My doc cringes when he sees me coming with my great big notebook full of questions! Give him hell hon!

LV - good luck with Jaya tomorrow and it's good that the NHS thing has come through now too seems like things are really getting going now!

Hiya LS  how are ya hon?

Hey Suzie - I love the idea of the tooth fairy dust!  So sweet!!! 

Sorry no more persos but I have promised myself not to sit in front of the pooter all day again!  So loads of love and hugs to the entire PR posse you know I love ya even if I don't call your name!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- so far so good today chick  
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good!  We ain't gonna let the f'ers get us down are we!  

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Nix,

sorry you had such a [email protected] time at that party!!!    for you and DH

Puddy cat's driving us mad but healing well thankfully Follow up next monday so hopefully stitches out then  

Things good this end, ordered drugs yesterday they are coming Friday and scan next thursday so feels like it's really happening!

Ali thanks for telling me about your pill period hun, put my mind at rest!

Anne, can't believe this process with Jase is again keeping you waiting!! [email protected] they are!!!

Ally how you chick? can you talk yet? are your toothiepegs hurting?

Kate glad 2nd day went well  

Mir Steph LJ, sam and everyone else   

Hugs to everyone else, finding it hard to keep up with everyone on this thread now as so many newbies!

Sx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

just jumping on as my boss is out - having real problems getting on as my laptop at home is broken - going to take weeks to get sorted as trying to get it replaced on my insurance but they want all these quotes and letters from repairers etc -  also DP takes his to work and gets back too late at the moment - so this is my chance! 

Have been trying to catch up but really no idea what has been happening so just to say hello to everyone. 

Remembered one special thing from my reading..... Lainey.....   . Brilliant news am so pleased for you - fantastic that it worked first time - I am guessing I will be going the DE route at some point so will be coming to you for advice! 

Had a really, really lovely time with Tracey, Sam and Ally on Sunday. Hope to do it again soon.  

I am feeling much better after my pretty disastrous cycle. Not sure what I will do next - waiting to see what happens with my cycle if we do the EPP with Jaya or I go on HRT and go the DE route. Time will tell but am covering all bases and have EPP date lined up and am going in to CRM for my matching appointment next week, was this week but had to cancel as DP couldn't make it. Onwards and upwards!!

Got to go now but lots of love and luck to you all.

Missy x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

HI Nix yes we were cycle buddies think back on my first IVF last year!!! How are you ??


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Anne and Nix - New house is kind of old house...I lived here with my ex for 5 years and then when we split up we put it on the market. But in this market it just didn't sell. So I've bought my ex out and am now living here with my new DP. It feels a bit weird to be back to be honest. But it is a gorgeous house with a brand new kitchen I designed just before we split up and a lovely sunny conservatory and garden. It is quite rural though, which is nice, but the lane is very steep, and it doesn't take much snow to make it impassible. Like today. I'm watching the snow now wondering whether i'll get out to my meeting later. Anyone else got snow? It was a real shock to wake up this morning and see it was white over.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

God my memory is rubbish! I remember you telling us about that now! Sorry    I can see how it must feel strange, but how satisfying to be able to enjoy the kitchen you designed after all!

Eek sorry you're snowed in though!  No snow here, just a bit grey...  by the way can anyone tell me why I'm still sitting here pressing the "new replies" link when I'm sposed to be getting off my  today?   
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

No snow here girls, it's well sunny  
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Wheres Pix & Alls today?
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I’m here Anne   

I’ve had back to back meetings all morning!   I’m reading back at the mo so will be back soon. Big kiss. 

Pix xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Kate - glad to hear the burger van is now up and running, i remember that smell well, used to work PT in a fish and chip shop when i was young, DH used to say i stunk   You sound much perkier now, hated to hear you down  

Nix -   about DH's job! Would you consider moving back to blighty if it happens?   that it doesn't of course! Your meet-ups didn't sound much fun, i so wish people wouldn't open their mouths and ask those questions  

Anne - glad to hear Jase has had his say, would he go back if they asked him to, or has he washed his hands of them   great news about the Jin mate  

Donkey  - 

Pix - well done on the follies hun, that's postitive news  

Jo - sunny here, but we've had a peppering, looked very odd in the bright sunshine  

Laura - how's the chiplets hun  

Mir - has bobsters appointment come through yet - sorry if i've missed that bit, only skimming nowadays  

Ally - how's out toothless wonder  


DH home tonight, how will i ever be able to share the remote   TTC naturally didn't work this month, not really surprising considering DH was away for best part of the month, the witch has arrived this morning  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix-  

Hi Fishy- can't see them letting him back but I guess he would cos it's a job. Can't see how he'd ever trust em though  
Sorry the   has arrived  
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne honey I am here too but just not feeling all that chatty at the mo   Thanks for thinking of me though. Thinking of you all even if I am not writing


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally hun, than you for the book, thats lovely of you


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pleasure hon - if it keeps you focused and positive for a bit I will be happy. It is actually quite a good read once you cut through all the hippy dippy sh!t!!   So sorry I missed J's appeal. I really hope that you get some good news tomorrow although I can't imagine what they can say that will make up for all they have put you through  

Lucy - good luck at your follow up with Jaya x

Jo - good luck settling back into your new/ old house   Must get down there to see it next time I am at my folks xxxx We can talk about not doing IVF!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Jo - I'm coming to Devon this weekend to stay with my dad and step mum.  Is it still snowy?  Dont worry about replying to my pm if it is proving difficult for you   No worries hon.  Just whatever you feel you want to say, if anything, and whenever you feel able.  New (??) house sounds lovely.  Esp that kitchen. Enjoy  

Ally - what is this positive book?  Hope you are ok  

Missy - great to hear from you    

Just a quickie as am sneaking on at work.  Dont really care too much at the moment.......

Back later for more!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey girls,

Kate: Good luck with your 2ww    

Lainey: I can’t believe that evil man made you cry!   He was not happy with me when I said I was getting my tx elsewhere and I was only there to see him for a scan! 

Lightweight: Merhaba! Nasilsin?   Best of luck with your EC tomorrow    hope you get lots of juicy eggs.

Ali: I’m up for a chat honey but I bet you are bored of me by now and looking for a change!   

Fish: I have remote problem too. No wonder why we have 2 TV’s. I usually kick DH to bedroom to watch his manly stuff!  

Ally:   

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Never get bored of you Pix!  Always a pleasure and a laugh  

Anyone else up for chat tonight?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls, I hope you understand but I won't be chatting tonight- much as I love you all, I don't want to sit on laptop when I get in as Jason has been home alone all day looking for jobs and I don't want to neglect him when I get in tonight.

Hope you understand?
sorry
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhh thanks sweets


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - course we understand!  He is obviously invited too though, if he fancied!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Ali hon xxxx How are you doing? A xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Righto, sod work - I have more important things to do - to catch up with you wonderful ladies!  Anyway I have put in 4 hours non stop so need a break!

Absolutely impossible to catch up what is effectively a weeks posting so just going back a couple of pages.

Elinor, if you have decided to stay (and I hope you have), can you advise the name of the anti deps you have been recommended?  I have been on Siprolexa for some time now and none of the medics I have seen seem to be that concerned about it.  Definitely helps.  Must admit I feel a bit like you – even after only 2 failed cycles.  The last one revealed NO EGGs which was pretty hard to deal with especially as I was given no follow up chat – just advised to make an appointment in a few weeks – talk about being left dangling!  Must admit to having gone on a bit of a bender since last Weds when we got the bad news – drinking every night, eating crap etc.  Was fat as a rat anyway with all the drugs so just didn’t care.  Getting my head round it a bit now but think I will take a bit of break from TX as I don’t feel ready to go through it all again immediately!  

Anna, I really hope you get some good news on Sat.  Will be thinking of you!     

Pixie, what good news about your follies!  Do you know your expected EC date yet?

Absolutely love Kate’s idea for a suitable response when people start making (not so subtle) enquiries – brilliant!  Could even go a bit more personal if you really set your mind to it! Violence is also another option!    

Any news from Jal?

Rachel – nice to “meet” you.  Can you tell me what SET is? You will soon learn that I am the least knowledgable person on this thread.  Partly down to living in Luxembourg where information is kept secret by the doctors who still think that knowledge is power and should therefore be retained at all costs!!!

Anne, have read quite a lot about Jase’s problem at work and I have to say they sound as if they are on a bit of a looser to me if he goes for UFD.  Used to do a bit of employment law and sounds pretty dodgy.  Hope things go well on Friday.  Are you deffo off to Turkey?  When?

Nixf01 – am getting more angry now and less upset so that is good (I hope!) At least the tears have stopped and I am now determined that I WILL succeed be it here in Lux or somewhere more advanced!  General feeling amongst those few who know about all this is that I should get myself a new doc – preferably a younger model!!  What is the treatment in Paris like – only 2.5 hours from here on the TGV!! Similar employment laws here in Lux - I think eveyone would like to be made redundant!  


Purple – I am so glad your puddy cat is on the mend.  Poor little thing.

These chats you are talking about, could I join sometime?  How?  (See what I mean Rachel)

Can't believe I started this at 1215 and is now 1730 - bl00dy work really gets in the way.  Am determined to join in more now so will have to take regular breaks!

Love to you all and thanks again everyone for the support! 

WW X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Ali  

Wing- Hello   Thanks for your post. I am 99.99999% going for Turkey, had my prescription today  
All being well and if AF is on time in April, I will be going around the 14th April   
It's all happening so fast 
You ok?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Ally!  I'm good thanks.  "Getting there!"  Was really sad I could not make Sunday but would love to come next meet up.  I live in Southampton and would come up by train so unfortunately for me a weekend is best if that fits with other people.  

Are you at home today?  Hope youa re not too sore.  

Wing wing - chat is each Wed evening.  It was from 8pm but I have only joined in in the last few weeks and it tends to be a bit later.  Click on "chat" at the top of the screen and then click on "Enter Chat Room".  The page should then load.  Then Pixie or someone else who has more of a clue than me comes along and sets up the PR chat room!  Last week lightweight and I were in the gym having our own little workout until Pixie rescued us!!   

You going to join us


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Ali - yes was a shame you couldn't make it on Sunday. Hopefully another time.  
And you Pixie - was hoping to meet you!

Hi Wing-wing!

Hi Anne - that all sounds exciting! Lots of luck to you and to Jason too with the job search.

Bye for now.

Missy xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear girls!

I know I haven't been around that much lately - so sad I'd honestly rather spend my whole day on here chatting with you lot.

I had my results of the blood tests you need to do before you start a cycle, I was very happy to note that I DON'T have hepatitis or menengitis, felt like oh thank god that's something I don't have!

 Pix, Anne, Lainey, Purple, Ali, Wing, Ally, Missy, Jo M, Fish, Rachel and anyone i've missed who has been very chatty today

did someone mention cheap scans?  do you mind if i ask where and how much?  I've decided to try to find somewhere that does them cheaply, as my health insurance won't cover any more and I like to have them every now and then, you know to see if I have any folliclies or lining at all!!! - as I'm always scared I will have no lining as no estrogen     I'm in and out in under 5 minutes, and I really resent the amount of money that they charge for 5 minutes, so I'm determined to find somewhere that does them cheaply.

Hope you all have fun chatting tonight - I won't be able to join in :-(

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Shall we all club together and buy our own dildocam?  Could scan ourselves daily


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I've thought about it as it almost makes sense - I asked a scan guy and he told me the top of the range ones are £250,000!! As it seems to be that they make about £150 each 10minutes...... uuuummmm, how much is that a week then?


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't believe you know the technical name for it Ali - are you a nurse?!!!    

Hi Sam – when do you start your cycle?  Good luck hey!

Hi Missyg – those spots gone yet?  I  now have a corker on my neck – super attractive! 

Ali – thanks for the info re chat.  Am going to see my friend and her totally scrumptious baby daughter this eve so not sure I will be home in time for chat.  How long does it last?

Anne – am fine thanks babe.  Feeling much better – well must be to be able to face baby talk this eve.  Bring on the G & T!  Oh no, I forgot, resolved last night to give up my life again!!!  Turkey sounds promising.  I bet even the sunshine helps as it makes everyone more positive.  Can I ask why you chose there?  I am obviously doing research into alternative locations.  Could get to be quite well travelled!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Woo Hoo Anne thats fantastic

Hello evryone sorry can't stop for personals - actually busy doing proper work stuff for a change  

Might pop into chat later if i get work finished

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Z  

Wing- have pm'd you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone   been a really busy day 2day and only just managed to sit down   I am pooped!

Mite pop into chat later if i manage to stay awake past 9oclock  

Hello anne, zuri, wing wing, lightweight, hazlenut, almond, lucy, lainey, juicy, miranda, teph, tracey, beachy, jo, ali, ally, missy, sam, natasha, nix, pixie, purps, fishy, rachel, donkey, and everyone else.

Sorry no personals at the mo but will try my very best later i promise   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone just to say thanks for the welcome

Wing wing SET is single embryo transfer!!!!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

oh before I forget - just wanted to wish lightweight lots of luck for EC tomorrow         

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just back from my event and dome a quick skim read.

*AnneG* - wow, sounds like you are well on your way to your next tx, how quick was that!! Good luck  

*Latestarter* - sorry to hear you have had such a rough time, hope the tests come back fine

*Kate * - glad you're feeling better, lovin the 'free IVF' - good luck and welcome to 2ww ;-)

Hi Sam22, LittleM!!

*Donkey,* your story made me laugh - hope the neck is better!!

*Hi Swinny* - are you testing tomorrow or did you crack and do it today? Or am I in the wrong week? My brain in like mush - if it is tomorrow        
*
Sobroody * -  

*Elino * - take care x

*Pixie * - good news on your follies - praying for them to get big n juicey!!

How are you doing *Almond*?   
*
Rachel* - hello!! good luck on the 2WW  

Hi *Wing Wing * - I'm here, been on London at an event since Monday so not been able to get on. I did exactly the same after my last BFN, lots of catching up on vino drinking and then had 3mnths off, I think it did me good!!

Hi to all!!!!

2ww going ok so far as I have been too busy to think about it but we'll see how the next few days go! Had alot of AF type cramps today but know it is way too early for that.

Off to make fajitas now but will be back tomorrow.

J x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Hope everyone is well! Not reading much these days.....
Just wanted to give Anne a big   for all the cr*p that's been going on, and good luck in Turkey if you go  
Lainey - well done you!    Hope to see you on the PR bump thread!
Purps - was sorry to read about your cat  
Hello to everyone else  
Nicks


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening Ladies
Hope you are all well and sending lots of love.
Just to let you know that I succumbed to the Boots offer, and having bought the tests, it would be rude not to use them!!
Anyway, as expected another  .
It was a bit of a milestone as this was the 100th try - I kind of thought that at least one would work. 
I know OTD isn't 'til Friday, but please don't tell me to wait in case, etc. etc. (I promise to eat humble pie if it does work!!).
DDH and I have had the most amazing chat - we are both doing this because we think this is what the other one wants - a bit confusing, to say the least. A long chat is plannned for the weekend.
Sorry this is a me post, will try to do some personals at the weekend.
Love to you all.
Catherine xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Catherine -   so sorry.  Hope your indepth chat  at the weekend will be positive and productive for you, whichever way it goes  

Nikki - hi there!  Hows being back at work going?  

Ho to everyone else.  not read back yet but just about to x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Catherine - oh my darling im so so sorry       Dont make any rash decisions hunny, just give urselves loads of time and hug each other like mad    

Ali - sweetheart i havent forgotton u hunny i promise       

Jal - good luck on ur 2ww sweetie        

Nicki - hi petal hope ur ok?    

Lightweight - good luck for ec tomoz sweetie   

Hi sam, rachel and everyone 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow things move fast around here! Like Sam I would love to be on all day. Snook on at work today but our web use is monitored.Plus in an open plan office....

elinor - hello and sorry things have been tough, sounds like the best thing going on the anti depressants. Not far off myself. Its such a difficult rd we are all on. Big x

Anna - So sorry. Its such bl***dy hard work getting through it all. 'I'm helping a bunch of people we're putting at risk so I couldn't let them down. Will save my melt down for this evening. ' Make sure you get good down time to yourself. Glad you got some good wine down you!

Anne – I'm sorry that you and Jas have had such a rough ride. You've struck lucky with Leicester! great they news do your tests for you. I follow your trail, maybe doing it myself depending on how I go with Lister. You got your prescription? Is that from Jin? Or your GP? How does it work?

Pixie 'With clomiphene, one may experience effects 6-8 weeks after stopping the medication.' That would explain the awful mood swings I've been having even though its been 5wks since I stopped on Clomid. everyday pmt day!

Nix - I loved 'Columbian marching powder' that made me laugh! Know what you man about feeling prudish! Is acu something you could pursue in France? Re your friend and baby - your response sounds very reasonable. I have a colleague who is similar, never wanted kids, her partner did, now she acts like she cant wait to be away for work overnight and for a week at a time. But the flipside is she is not a helicopter mum or a yummy mummy. Round were she lives mums (strangers) feel its ok to question you about giving your kids chocolate! But then it is difficult for some folk and I didnt always want kids so.... Sorry for whats going on with DH. Re Party: Its incredible how unaware and insensitive people can be. I dont think its acceptable to ask anyone if they are tryin or question them in anyway about it all. And the woman at the end insisting you were preg! What a f****** liberty! (do you get Catherine Tate show in france?)

Kate - lovely to see you on, 

Fishface, my DH works away alot at the moment and I do miss him like mad, but that first night on my own on the house is heaven, remote heaven, treats heaven!

Welcome Rachel78, I'm sure you will find support here

lightweight - best of luck for EC tomorrow, sweetie

Catherine -  that boots offer was tempting, really sorry about the BFN. Sounds great you guys were able to do some chatting. Hope its rewarding.

Soz didnt get on yesterday. Yoga then busy wit Dh who went off to work further UP NORTH than we are. Had an ok day. Was doing fine til I got cornered by colleague and new baby (one colleague ran through the office saying 'BABY, oh look theres people over here we can show'. I was cowering in the corner hoping they wouldnt come round my side of the office. They both know I have had miscarriages. There was nowhere for me to go except out the window! Christ the insensitivity! So then it was 10 mins of sml talk and cooing. F me! Filled in Lister form tonight and busy trying to get blood tests done through GP.

Hi everyone else and big xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Jal. It sounds like you are not going too   on the 2ww - good luck

Anne.  Very exciting about your 99% def treatment at the Jinnamed.  

Pixie.  Has you mad busy period due to LFW over now.  Did Dr Gorgy say whether 3/5 follies was good and how many of those might respond to tx.

catherine, I am so sorry it didn't work for you this time.  It never gets any easier does it - harder

Nix.  Where are you on your FET.  I had thought that is what you were doing here last week? Your sig says March.

Kate.  You made me laugh about the gas running out.  That is exactly the sort of thing that would happen to me.  I used to work on a burger van for a few years, we used to do concerts, motor racing, motor cross etc.  I used to really enjoy it.

Lightweight.  Good luck tomorrow. 


Just watching a recorded Location Location.  The couple were being asked whether they would have children and they said that they hadn't really thought about it.  I said to the telly 'don't assume you wil just be able to have one when you want'  Cut to the end when they were in the house and she is about 8 months pregnant.  DH was wondering why I kept shouting at the telly!

Nothing to report from me.  Constantly worrying that when I do DE it won't work because I have something wrong.  I have now ordered 'Is your body baby friendly' book from Amazon and have asked GP to refer me to the recurrant miscarriage clinic.  At least then I will know I have investigated any obvious problems.  I just want to get on with it now.  I don't do waiting!!!

Sorry about only doing a few personals, I read before I went to pilates and have forgotten lots since I got back and have now run out of time.  I had better get upstairs.  I don't have an ovulation testing thingy so have to have lots of BMS around the middle of my cycle.  Stilll stupidly hoping for a natural miracle before I get the ED call.  When will I ever learn.

i will try and get back on tomorrow lunchtime but it is a bit difficult at work.  Especially when there are lots of emoticons flashing all over the screen!!

Nigh night


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning Girls!  Hope everyone is OK today.  

Am so glad Tracey, to hear that you shout at the Location Location programmes too!  They drive me mad – not the content cos I quite enjoy all the house stuff but some of the couples and the way everything comes so easily to them.  I saw a particularly bad one a week or so ago so it might even be the same one you recorded.  Both had great jobs, she ran her own business doing baby clothes and furniture and at the end, they had a dream of a house, she had had a baby, sold her business for squillions and was planning to be a stay at home Mum – bah!!!  Me, jealous?  What do you mean!!!  My Mum was shocked at the vitriol pouring out of every pore!!

Jal, glad to hear you are coping with your 2WW.  I guess keeping busy is the answer.  Am really routing for you girl!  When is the OTD?

Sorry to hear your news Catherine.  Praying you do have to eat that humble pie!  Really great though that you and DH are going to have a big discussion.  Hope whatever you decide is best for you both.

Lightweight, hope you have some good news to share later. 

Ali, didn’t get home until 11 last night so was to pooped to join the chat.  Will try another Weds eve.  

Was really nice to see my friend and her gorgeous baby daughter last night.  She is only 3 months old and a complete sweetheart.  It was a relief as my friend had guessed something was up with me and hit the jackpot when she asked if it was a fertility issue.  It was such a relief to tell her and she was really supportive and insisted that I should change my gyno and IVF consultant – was really angry for me when I told her all that had been going on.  Found it very amusing when I admitted to having called him a F*cker when he told me he was too busy to answer questions and suggested that he may be relieved to get rid of me as a patient!  Pretty sure he wouldn’t have understood what a F*cker was!!!!

So, going to book appointments today with new people and see if that helps.  Certainly can’t hinder can it?

Back later but must do some work!

WW X


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but wanted to let you know I got a  

Hope everyone is ok

Sonia xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia-woohoo, that's fantastic news, so pleased for you x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Sonia - so so pleased for you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Mad day so no time for personals at mo but Sonia- WELL DONE YOU!!!!!! how wonderful for you    

Morning Beachy  

Hi Jal  

Hi WW


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats Sonia!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Well I woke up this morning at 3.45am and lay staring at the ceiling until 4.30 until I could lie there no more. Tested and its  . I still haven't got my AF which is really cruel. God knows what's going on with my stupid body.   I feel so so sad as I really thought that it had worked this time. I'm not sure how much more of this I can go through, that's another month of my life that I have spent on tenterhooks and what for I did 2 different tests to make doubly sure but both didn't have even a faint second line, there was just no other line at all.

I just rang Care to give them my result and they've said that because I haven't got my AF I have to continue with the Progesterone and re-test in 48 hours just to be sure. Got a follow up on the 19th of March so not too long to wait.

Catherine -   I am so sorry hun. Know how you're feeling xx

Sonia - Congratulations   

Beachy - Thanks for being a good friend. I am sorry that I had to cancel today. I now resemble the elephant woman with all of my crying. Going back to bed now to try and get some sleep. Speak to you later xxxx

Sarah


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah    here for you always, if you want call me when you're awake, don't want to disturb you sweet.  So sorry xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah hunny-   I am so very sorry, really am hun. BUT, who knows what the next 48 could bring   
Get some rest and take care


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Catherine- Sorry hun, havings probs reading back. I am so sorry for you hun,  .


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Sarah and Catherine - it's so cruel all this  

Congrats Sonia  

Morning everyone else


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so sorry, I really thought this was your time. Take care hun   

Catherine, I know it never gets any easier, so sorry,


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Sarah I am so sorry.      . Life is just so bloody unfair


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sarah - here's hoping you get a turnaround in the next 48 hours hon    

Catherine  so sorry honey. I hope your chat with DH can help you come to a decision that works for both of you    

Congrats to you Sonia - it's been a long hard struggle if your signature is anything to go by so this must be even more sweet for you! Well done honey 

WW - now hon, you shouldn't be so reticent, if you have something you'd like to tell your consultant, don't hold back!!!     Glad your mate was so understanding hon   Good luck with the appointments!

Hey Mag - love Catherine Tate! It doesn't come on over here, but I saw it when I was back in blighty.  I want to be just like Gran when I get old!  I'm already in good training, I'm the most foul mouthed person I know!  I can't do the acu here because they want you to train as  a GP first and then do say a year long acu course. I haven't got the time or the money to spend 8 years training to be a gp just so I can do acu! So blighty's the best way forward I'm afraid. Not to worry, we'll find a way!


Hiya Tracey - sounds like a plan!  Good luck at the m/c clinic hon, I hope you can find some answers!

Re: the FET I was over last weekend for the repeat immune tests to show that the Humira had worked so that I could do the FET this month. Unfortunately I got the call today saying that tnf-alpha cells have spitefully gone up instead of down so they want me to have another round of humira before we can do the FET. So I'll be changing my signature. Again.  I am trying hard not to be disappointed but not succeeding tbh as the more I think about it, the more p1ssed off I get. It's like being a hamster or a gerbil on one of those wheel things, you keep running but it seems like you're not getting anywhere sometimes....  Of course, DH thinks it's great because now there's no reason for me not to go skiing. I know I should be pleased about that too as we would have lost the money and fresh air and exercise will do me good I suppose but [email protected] hell I wish the IVF goalposts would stop bloody moving!! Besides which, the price of another round of humira is probably even more than what we're paying for the skiing anyway so the financial impact is still a killer. I know I am being an ungrateful cow, loads of people would love to be able to go skiing but it's just that I really really wanted to get on with the FET and the longer it takes to get there, the more worried I am that DH will lose his job and we won't be able to afford to do anything at all, or my FSH will shoot up and they won't let us do it or..  I don't know it just seems there's always an obstacle, a delay, a problem...

Sorry I've got into a really negative frame of mind now, need to snap out of it!  

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix hun- Sorry about your result


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry about your result Nix  and you are not going on we all have our own bug bears and if you feel p!ssed off then thats fine xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Afternoon lovelies,

Sonia: Have just read your signature and I think it’s absolutely amazing that you have a BFP! Congratulations!    

Catherine, Sarah & Nix:   

Lightweight: How did EC go?Hoping to hear some good news from you today.   

Sam: I’ve had a scan with Dr Gorgy who charges £120 for AFC but I know the birth company does “follicle tracking” for £50. The Birth Company, Phone: 020 7725 0528.
I’d been there once on my day 2 and I either didn’t have any follicles then or they couldn’t see them so not sure how good they are with DOR’s but it wouldn't break the bank to try them once. How did you manage to use your insurance so far? I'm with BUPA and they pay f all for IF!

Anne: Thought of something after I spoke to you. Do you think your GP can do the prescription if you explained them the situation?  

Jal & Wing Wing: Sorry to confuse you girls! No EC planned for me yet cos I’m not cycling this month. I’ve just had an AFC scan as I’m monitoring my cycle to start tx in the best month possible – hope it makes sense. 

Tracy: Hello hon – yep LFW madness is over, thank god! I am equally busy with new client proposals these days though – never ending eh?  

Ali: Sorry for being [email protected] and not staying up to chat hon but I really felt knackered!  

Ally: Biggest and warmest hugs for my sis.  

Mag: Clomid is an evil drug hon – I took it for 6 months and absolutely hated it. Hope you recovered from it by now.

Zuri: Are you planning on skiing this weekend -you lady of leisure! 

I’m off to Milan tomorrow a.m. so won’t be around much . 
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Sending a   for all those that need it  

Tracey - can't bear to watch grand designs at the moment, don't think i've watched one yet where they haven't announced a pregnancy  

Sonia - congratulations hun, you deserve it  

Nix -   come on girl, you've got the fight we know you have, skiing and then FET being refreshed, has to be an omen  

Pix - enjoy Milan  


DH now home, house looks like a bombs hit it with packing everywhere, but at least the bed was a bit warmer last night


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies  

Sonia                   Huge congratulations hon.  I have already sent you a ** message but couldn't mention us being bump partners on there as no-one in the real world knows about my  yet (well, apart from the whole of my DD's school  )

Swinny - I am so sorry lovie.  I thought it would be your time this month  

Catherine -  

Fish - glad DH is home safely.

Nix - sorry you have been delayed again.  Let's hope it is all worth it in the end.  At least you know you are giving it your best shot by waiting  

Pix - have a great time in Milan.  Me, jealous?   

Ally - hope you are ok sweets  

Tracey - I know what you mean, I don't do waiting either.  It won't be long for you now and then you will be joining me   

Anne - Any news on Jase's appeal?

Hi Wing Wing, Zuri, Jal, Beach, Mag, Kate and Ali  

I am a bit hormonal at the moment I think        Keep bursting into tears and ranting at people.  Had a complete melt down in the pharmacy as my prescription for Cyclogest hadn't arrived.  Then came home and burst into tears thinking that it didn't matter because I will probably lose the baby anyway.  I suppose I am bound to be extra worried, after 3 m/cs, and won't relax until twelve weeks.  Still need you all, I am feeling a bit fragile.

Also, I suppose I do have a few issues re: the donor thing (probably something for the Donor section but thought I would mention it here as I know some of you are considering DE).  I think I just need time to get used to the idea that the baby won't be genetically related to me.  I am sure that once it starts growing and moving it won't be such an issue but, at the moment, I still need to adjust to life with a donor conceived child and what that means to our relationship.  I know I will love the child but will I always wonder about the donor and will the child REALLY feel I am it's mother?  I am sure these are all completely natural feelings.  I would be interested in hearing Steph's feelings on this (perhaps you could pm me Steph if you don't want to discuss on the boards).

I think until you get to this point you can't really know how you will feel.  Don't get me wrong, I don't regret it but I am a bit confused at the moment as it is early days.

Sorry to ramble.

Lainey x


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Wey hey Sonia, that is fab news!   

Sarah, not brilliant news but could change in next 48 hours.  Don’t lose hope.  Try to sleep cos that will help.

Nix, are you having your TX in the UK while you live in Paris?  I didn’t want to ask another silly question so I googled Humira but it tells me it is a drug for rheumatoid arthritis!  

Your DH and mine should meet – they have a lot in common!  Thinking that he would cheer me up when I found at at EC that I had no eggs to collect, one of his first responses was, “Well at least we will be able to go skiing at Easter”  Bl00dy marvellous!  I nearly injected him in the butt with some left over Puregon!!!  

It will do you good tho and me too when the time comes!  Men are so damn practical!!

Hang on in there girlie – it will all come right!

Pix – it really doesn’t take much to confuse me!!!  Enjoy Milan oh glamour puss!

Back to the wheel …..

Later….

WW X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

lainey- you need a      
Jas will have outcome of appeal tomorrow  

Pix- Chatted with Romina earlier and she is gonna get the script redone with Portland Hospital details on   
Enjoy Milan lovely  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Sarah - I'm so sorry petal. Is this 14 days after EC?

It's so bloody unfair.  

Sonia - already added my two pennorth on **! Amazing news - whoo!

Good luck for the appeal outcome tomorrow Anne.

Nix - forgot to say, sorry to hear about your godawful day last week. And sorry your immunes are not playing ball either - you've really got the sh1tty end of the stick at the moment.
Your immunes are probably protecting you from an unlucky month, I reckon - they'll come down when it's your lucky month.
Are you on L-arginine? I think that suppresses the immune system?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, I've just worked out how many days it was from your sig Sarah - that's poop. 

Please don't give up hope though - things have been so promising.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Lainey, you are a fruitcake!  Of course the baby is 100% yours.  He or she just started out as a few cells from another lady.  All the nurturing will be done by you and he/she will be part of you.  Big hugs to try to make you feel better


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Just realised OTD is Friday 13th  !!

Just been the laziest person ever and booked a man to come and clean my oven tomorrow!! Well, I can't be expected to do it in my condition and it's a disgrace. Inviting MIL round for Mother's day so starting early as her house is always spotless!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Catherine and Sarah - big hugs girls     Thinking of you both 

**************************
sonia - brilliant news for you hun, am so pleased -   you take care   
Nix - sorry about needing more humira, so tough waiting. It will be your turn soon though   
Tracy - they always have a bump at the end of those property programs, it was nearly every one I watched. DH nearly got on property ladder and I got really excited!  
Thanks for the hellos! Its actually really good being back at work, nice balance.
Love to all
NW


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Yikes!  When is Mother's Day?  Don't have it here!!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix I am not a lady of leisure I have just done one of my first full 9 to 5 days today  think i need a few days rest now and skiing could just be on the cards  not tomorrow though  work beckons, I will just have to follow the crowds on saturday and sunday


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- meant to ask the other  day, what do you do?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just popping on and saw Sarah and Catherines disppointing news. So so sorry girls. Lots of hugs and kisses and cake for you both       

Lots of love to everyone else   xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne I'm a freelance graphic designer, I have been busy all week out of the blue with some well needed work! going to help towards next IVF bill so its great timing


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

So sorry  Sarah and Catherine.... Lots of hugs girls   

Nix - hang on in there chick... Forewarned is fore armed and all that, this way you're in for the best possible chance.

I had my follow up today, no answers about why I ovulated "one of those things". No answers about why this cycle was much worse than the last "one of those things". She mentioned the good month might have been a freak, but the bad month might also well have been a freak. Great! Jeya is usually so positive, least she was honest I suppose. I have a new protocol - blinking LP. Not looking for the down regging. So I'm taking the pill for 3 weeks then down regging for 2 weeks then I'm having 300 of menopor (was on puregon)

Interestingly she asked me if I'd heard of DHEA. I said I'd taken it but had got headaches, insomnia and then spots so stopped. She said as I had the spots it was likely I didn't have a deficiency in the hormones but would test to see - testosterone and a sex hormone which I remembered my GP had done when I first started out. She dug out the result which confirmed I didn't need it but thought it was very interesting they were testing and recommending DHEA. She also confirmed the negative impact DHEA can have if you're not deficient in the hormones hence why they test.

Hi to everyone else
Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- Friggin hell, how frustrating though when they say just one of those things  
On DHEA, I have had no spots so I'm guessing thats a good thing and that I do need it?
xxx

Hi ally hun


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Catherine & Swinny – I’m so so sorry about your BFNs.   

Jal – hang in there!  Good luck for tomorrows end to the 2WW!!  

Mag – sorry about your stupid insensitive work colleage, especially as they know you have had miscarriages. What is wrong with these people? I really think they all assume we are just over it.   

Tracey – I know what you mean about hoping for that surprise BFP before you get to your cycle. See below -    

Sonia – congratulations!!!!! Woowwwzzzerrrzzzzz!!!! So happy to see your BFP! 

Pix – thanks for the info re The Birth Company – I will absolutely check them out! We upgraded my DH work health insurance last year for other reasons, and they pay for “investigations into the cause of infertility”. As the investigations are now over, well I guess that’s the end of my subsidised cycle monitoring.  Have fun in Milan    

Lainey – Hiya. I’m sorry your feeling emotional and confused.     I really appreciate you sharing your honest feelings on here, rather than a Donor thread, so thank you  .  I think it’s really important for you to be able to be completely honest here, and also good for me to hear the honest opinions of others too – makes me feel much less crazy to know it’s normal to feel this way.

Anne – I’m really really excited for you!! Wow, you will be cycling in Turkey in no time!  Good luck to J & you for his appeal. 

Lucy – sorry your meeting with Jaya didn’t give you a clear answer. Will you be on the OCP LCP 21 protocol? That’s what they have put me on. 

Ally- , hope you had a good sleep last night. 

I’ve read about baby asprin to lower chance of miscarriage, increase blood flow to the follicles and uterus for lining – any better informed ideas when I should start and stop taking it?

So I’ve had a bit of a shock this morning, I thought I had another month to have the “miracle BFP” before I started cycling, but I’ve realised my protocol is actually the long protocol – gulp – so I have to start the pill when (if!!) my next AF arrives or DH and I will need to cancel our holidays at the end of May – and this is not an option for him.... If I push it back another month, I won’t be able to do IVF until June!! So this is not really an option for me. 

I’m a bit upset about it actually, as this month I had my worst ever FSH of 42, and I have no estrogen so I really was hoping TCM could help my body settle back down before started IVF.  I don't feel ready to be starting yet. I've emailed the clinic and asked for my prescription, but psychologically I'm really not ready.  

Hi Kate, Ali, WingWing, Beach, Jal,  Emma, Steph, Mir, Almond, Natasha (if your out there!) and all the rest of the gang .
Love Sam xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi A & Z  

Sonia - big congrats on your BFP!!    

Lucy - glad you are going to be underway again soon after such a horrible experience last time. This time is going to be good and last time was the freak (for want of a better word!) Good luck hon  . So does J say no DHEA if your T is normal?? 

Sam - hi honey - a bit better thanks but still exhausted x Oh I hate it when your tx creeps up on you like that! It did that to me last time. Not too good at writing at the mo but please call me if you want to chat about it.

A xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, the other thing is that she had real trouble booking me in straight away. She scoured the diary and initially I thought I wouldn't be cycling until May and that's what she first offered but I expressed a wish to get going asap. She said she normally has 8 patients a week starting but was on 12 a week already for most weeks but she still booked me in to an over subscribed week. Suppose there might have been other docs but I like Jeya. Something to consider if you're at the Lister I suppose - get in there! Credit crunch obviously hasn't hit the Lister.

Sam - yes that's the same protocol as me. What's the thinking behind the LP? I always understood SP was better for us PRs. Suppose they know what they are doing! I read about baby aspirin's benefits for helping an embie stick so was going to start after ET, didn't realise about the assistance with follies etc. Might as well just start now - aspirin has got good health benefits anyway hasn't it so can't hurt, can it? It is just a weeny dose... Bummer about your dates, what do you think you'll do? Sorry you're feeling blue, big hugs   

Anne - hola chick... She said the spots were an indication, I suppose the tests will be the only way to tell. I'm pretty sure you can have the tests done at your GP so why not check? It'd be on day 3 I would have thought

Ally - bonjour! I've not had my testosterone measured, just this sex hormone (I'll see if I can dig out my results and get the name) I remembered mine was abnormal but mine was high and not low so abnormal the wrong way! God knows what that means. Have you had yours tested?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.... was just popping in to see if there was any news from Lightweight?

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh drats, sorry Catherine! I missed you off my list.

I'm so sorry it doesn't appear to have worked for you this time. But... you're the one on day 12 aren't you? I think that may be why I got confused over how long Sarah had waited.

I do have an armful of pals who tested neg on day 12 only to test positive on test day... one of whom was carrying twins!

Lainey - I think you're bound to have doubts. I suddenly had doubts too, even without DE, and it's a combination of hormones (which make one really soppy) and having your prayers answered, which is quite unsettling in its way.

You will get through these unsettling feelings - you really will. Just accept them for what they are - niggles - and read more DE posts on here because I'm positive they'll help.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello everyone
Property programmes, its all so very early noughties. Lots of bitter people now wishing they'd stayed renting instead of buying into the 'dream property' and if its not the purchasers who are preggers its the presenter, first Sarah Beany then Kirsty Alsopp (who drives me nuts with her whining). Relocate is what I say to them!

Catherine -  very sorry sweetie.  

Wing Wing- good you managed it at your friends with the baby. Brave of you to talk it through with her. And good for you for booking appts with new people.
sonia7 - Hello. I'm pretty new here. Congrats bigtime on your BFP!.I can see from your signature its been a long road. Very happy for you.


Sarah - very sorry about the BFN.

Pix -enjoy Milan.Am sure you will.

Lainey - Really understandable, the confusion and that you feel you may not feel that connection but I am really sure you will.like others have said you will have nurtured, cared for and give birth to that baby. Its such early days. Maybe your worry and anxiety to conceive is still knocking about. I say, relax and enjoy! X

ahhhhhh the Dh's and DP's, they just cant seem to stay that connected in!

Jal - Respect! Who ever wants to clean the oven! And good luck for tomorrow!

Zuri - thats what I do too 'cept I am not freelance (was).!

Lucy - Off to see Jaya on the 19 March for 1st appt.Am hoping to begin asap so fingers crossed her schedule wont get in the way.

Sam - sorry that things have worked out this way, very frustrating!

XXX to everyone else..........


Had a good day today, felt 'normal'. Helped that my manager wasnt in so I could slack a little. 
XXXXXX


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm bleeding


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey hun, Noooo. Here if you need me. 
I'm not an expert hun, wish I could offer some useful words.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's so common to bleed in early pregnany lainey, really it is. What with the embies nestling in (and I had period pains for 16 WEEKS!) and the puncturing of your cervix to get them in, it's fairly likely, too.

Please hang on and try not to worry. Get to A&E and explain how precious this pregnancy is and they'll hopefully get you a scan.

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Lainey.  I know I am not the best person to say this but when I bled early so many people, including clinic staff, told me that loads and loads of women have bleeding in IVF pregnancies and go on to have a healthy child.  They said sometimes it is that there was more than one and only one is progressing but often just your body thinking it is time for AF.

Laura had bleeding for weeks.  From your symptoms you could easily have twins.

I know there is nothing you can do but wait as it is too early for a scan.

I really feel for you as I know this is your worse nightmare.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Thanks for all your messages. Paul came home at lunch to spend the day with me. So he made me get up bathed and dressed and took me out for some late lunch (and a nice large glass of red). Just wanted to hibernate really but once I was out I did feel a bit brighter and then we went for a nice long walk in the hills to blow the cobwebs away.

Beachy - Sorry again for letting you down today and thanks for being so supportive, you are a star xxx

Lainey - Oh god honey, Is it heavy? I know I always tell the same story but my friend Katie bled heavily in the first two weeks after her BFP and her twins are beautiful and fine. Stay strong chick     

Mirra - Today was 15 days after ET. I left it that late to test so that there was no way I was getting a false test result. I am just so fed up with this whole bl*8dy circus. 

Nix - I am sorry to hear about your FET being put back. It's heartbreaking, you get your mind set on getting on with it and then your body conspires to Feck it up.   I will be right with you again as I'm now going to have to get back on the bl*8dy cyclo progynova to get my hormone levels in check before I can attempt another tx, so that could be another 3 or 4 months down the line.  

Sorry for lack of personals, just wanted to pop on and say thanks for all your lovely thoughts, they're much appreciated 

Jal - Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow sweetie   
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah- Take care sweetie  

Hi Mira & Tracey

xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening ladies
Please can I say a massive thank you to everyone who has been so kind - I'm sure the only way I'm getting through this is with your (and DDH's) support. I can't begin to tell you how much it means and how grateful I am.
I am looking forward to catching up properly at the weekend, but had to say thank you.
Love to everyone          
Catherine xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Lainey - I am certainly no expert but have lots of friends who have had babies and many experienced early bleeding.  I was told to expect this if I ever got that far so please don't panic too early.  Hope you can get some proper professional reassurance.  Update us all tomorrow.  I expect everyone will be trying to sleep with their fingers and toes crossed tonight.  MASSIVE hugs to you and your DH              

Anyone heard from Lightweight?

Catherine.  Glad you will be back at the weekend!  Take care.

WW X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi WW- LW has posted on Lister board...I wil copy in


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WW- I can't seem to get on to Lister thread     things this server is playing up again.
See if you have better luck than me
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

firstly Catherine & Sarah so sorry to hear of your news, words are [email protected] at times like this but know I'm thinking of ya both and your DH's

Sonia hunny congrats on your BFP! well done hunny

Lainy, bless you hunny, such a tough time for you at the moment but hopefully the bleeding will settle and as everyone has said it isn't always as definative a sign as you fear!!!

Sam hun     hope you can chat with DH and find a way that suits you both, but if you're not ready emotionally then maybe it's best to wait, as this rollercoaster takes so much out of us!! Here for you hunny!

Nix sweetie, what a bummer! is there any chance you could treat with intralipids? they are far less expensive than humira i believe and have good results!

Hello and hugs to everyone else

Thinking of you all

Sx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Anne - thanks loverlee - will take a look at Lister.  Then off to bed (OK, I know we are only one hour ahead but I am knackered!)  Good luck to you and Jase tomorrow.  Don't let the b'ards grind you down!  XX


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't believe it, for the first time since September I got my ass into gear and went swimming - got there and they have a power cut so no swimming!  Now back at home drinking tea and eating biscuits - diet, what diet.

Sonia I wanted to say earlier, but hate saying sorry to one person for their BFN and congratulations to someone else in the same post.
So a belated     you have brought some very welcome good news to this thread - god knows we need it.

Nix.  sorry your results didn't come back as they should have done.  What a bummer for you.  I know I would feel exactly the same as you about the skiing and just wishing you could get on with treatment.  

WingWing.  I don't know if you saw one of my earlier posts but there is at least one other person from Lux on FF.  It might be worth starting a 'who is in Luxembourg thread' and seeing how many responses you get.

Sarah.  I am glad Paul came and took you to lunch.   

Sam.  June isn't all that far away.  If you feel that starting after next AF is too early for you it means it probably is.  Do you have to take the pill.  I asked (Raef Farris), I told him I didn't want to waste the chance of a natural mirale, and he just said fine.  Don't bother with the pill.  When I had my long protocol at Guys I didn't take the pill either.  However you are on a different protocol to me and I have a regular cycle so I might be talking rubbish.  Might be worth pushing them on the point though.

Lainey.  Give me a ring if you want to talk - anytime.

Anne, Ally, Pixie, Kate, Steph, Purple, Fish, Beachy, Mirranda, Catherine, Almond, Missy, Hazelnut and everyone else I have missed - Hi


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello again
Can't believe I didn't say this to Sarah and Nix       - it's Sh*t, isn't it? Sending you loads of love and TLC xxxxxxx
Just a quickie - Anne       for you and Jas tomorrow.
Lainey         
Back properly at the weekend.
       to Jal, Anna and Almond. 
Catherine xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Lainey, keeping fingers crossed the bleeding stops tonight and everything is ok. Two of my  sisters both had early bleeding, one of them turned out to be a lovely healthy little boy who is now nearly 3, the other sister is currently still pg and the bleeding stopped after a couple of days, apparently it was heavy bleeding but no harm to her little baby and she's now 5 months pg.

Having spent the week in London, I am now back in Yorkshire and have had a big sleep earlier this evening. They got just the two eggs, the third big juicy follie turned out to be a cyst and the others hadn't caught up enough. Even though we were only expecting 3, I feel quite disappointed, silly really. It's only 1 more egg bit I just wanted to have a choice. They're doing ICSI on them so will hear tomorrow. I am so flat, I feel lousy from the GA but no pain at all from EC. I was chatting away merrily to the anaesthetist but the drugs worked instantly and the next thing it was 1.5 hours later and I was in a massive recovery room with a bunch of other guys and one girl. I was taken straight back to my own little room where I tucked straight into jacket potato with cheese and choc fudge cake with cream and 3 pots of tea. My vagina and abdomen feels very very tight and swollen but I have no pain, I would never have known that I've even had any op today if I didn't know it already. I had a little bleeding straight after I woke up but that has subsided.

The upside is that The Lister was great, the staff were really lovely and I did like the hospital.

I just feel really fed up and so worried about the 2 not being good quality and not fertilising tonight. There's nothing I can do about it and all I want to do is find a hole and crawl into it and wake up when this is all far behind me.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

sorry haven't been on and only just read back through a lot of pages, so sorry if I miss anything 

first of all -

Sonia -  - how fantastic, am so pleased for you and your DH  wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy  - well done!

back soon xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Swinny* - so, so sorry you got a negative, feel sooo bad for you and your DH  sending you huge    take care sweetheart 

*Rural Chick* - sorry to hear you got BFN too - it sucks  - wishing you lots of luck for whatever comes next  - take care 

*Lainey* - oh sweetheart, I know you must be out of your mind with worry if bleeding  but from everything I have read on the Reprofit thread, bleeding with donor IVF is particularly common - I'm not really sure why - have you posted on the donor board at all? if not, then maybe a good idea to get advice from others there?

You are not the first to feel so confused about being pregnant having used donor eggs either - I didn't feel this way myself but my situation is different to yours, in that things are a lot more complicated for you in that you already have a little girl born from your own eggs, and so are already a mother. I took a long time to get my head around it first (eight months during which time I tried 3 more cycles with OE) and I was definitely ready when I found out it had worked, and was just so relieved to finally get my first ever BFP - the doubts only crept in a bit later - and they didn't last long when I reminded myself that this was the only way for me to be a Mum, and am so happy and excited that I finally will be... have now already bonded with my baby moving in my belly as we speak, and feel so, so happy that we made the right decision for us - though am sure at times I will feel doubtful again for various reasons, so will have to cross those/work through them when I come to them.

I have seen others post feelings like yours on the donor boards, and am sure it is quite common... especially as Miranda said - you are chocka with hormones at the moment and it's no wonder you feel overwhelmed and having doubts - it can be overwhelming even if you get pregnant with no intervention at all, no matter how wanted a child is. Personally I am positive that any child born from donor eggs (or donor sperm for that matter) would love their parent just as much as a genetic child would, provided they are bought up to be cherished and to feel wanted and special. To them it would be their "normal" and they wouldn't have ever had the alternative to compare it to. Whereas you are inevitably comparing with your very special relationship with your first child, and wondering if the connection will be the same - am sure anyone in your position would feel the same and that what you are feeling is normal. Hope that all made sense and really hope I have not upset you in any way, would do anything to help you feel better if I could 

I hope so much that the bleeding will stop soon    - have you had a beta blood test done yet? might also be good to get your progesterone tested at the same time?  (my clinic's doctor always tells patients to up their progesterone by 200mg if they start to bleed at all - and often this seems to help - could you do this?) when you feel up to it please post on the DE board for advice .... there are some lovely ladies over there, many of whom will have been where you are now. 

Can't stop  as I'm off up to Cambridgeshire tomorrow morning as we are staying with DH's Mum for a couple of nights - but if you want to get together for a coffee and a chat early next week we could do that - have a hectic week as its DH's 40th birthday on Tuesday and we are back up to Cambridge for a hospital appointment on Thursday, but am here if you need to talk 

Sorry to everyone I have missed - lots of luck to those due to test    and hope everybody has a lovely weekend - will be back when I get back from MILs!

Bye for now 

Steph xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi ladies 

Only a quick one from me a am slightly sozzled

Sonia congrats on ur bfp - fabnews   

Sarah hunny im so so sorry wish i could make it ok for you    

Lainey hope ur ok hunny i eally do       

Lightweight thinking    for you i only had 2 first time    

Hi sam natasha anne purple fishy ali zuri rural mianda laura steph tracey nix pixie ally becka almond hazelnut and everone else that i have forgot cos im too ratted to remember.

Been thinking about my eggs or donor eggs known and unknown again today ho hum some things never change still not made any decisions

Love to all

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just reading back and need to send a BIG   to Swinny.  i am so sorry hon.  I really thought it had worked this time too   

Sonia - congratulations to you  

Will read back some more.....


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lainey - Sorry to hear you are bleeding but this is probably nothing to worry about.  Have you gone to A and E?      
Have everything crossed for you hon  

Sam - what protocol are you on and with what doses, out of interest?  Hope you and DH sort out what is best for you all.  It is important that you feel totally ready and prepared in all ways  

Hi to everyone else  

i am off to Devon for the weekend tomorrow so wont be on i doubt.  Will be thnking of you all though and lets hope I cope for 3 days wthout FF!


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning everyone.

Tracey – you just have to face it – you were meant to miss swimming.  Bet the tea and biccies were much nicer!  Thanks for the advice re Lux thread – might just try that.  

Lightweight – am glad it was at least a pleasant enough experience for you.  Sounds like you were taken care of well.  Update as soon as you know about fertilisation – am really exited for you!  Don’t be down – 2 is 1 more than you need.

Kate, I am having the same thought process as you just now and intend to spend some time this weekend doing some research re donor eggs.  Having had no eggs to transfer at last cycle, I think I probably have to face facts.  Did the alcohol help the thinking process?  Please say yes as then have a good excuse!

Ali – have a nice weekend in Devon.

Back later WW X


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Nix01 sorry your treatment ha been delayed

LaineyLou hope the bleeding has eased off do you have an early pregnancy unit in your local hospital because they will check you out we went when I bled last time 

Ali27 have a nice time in Devon this weekend

Lightweight good luck with your phonecall today  

Sonia congratualtions on your  

Hi to everyone else too still trying to get to know you all so after joining the PR thread last week xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning Rachel - hope the 2ww is going ok  

Wing Wing - hello there!  You OK?  

Kate - hope your head feels ok ths morning after your session  

Its a gorgeous day out there today!!  Shame I have to go to work!!

Quick question - I know I have been on here a while so should know the answer but what is the best DHEA to get??


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning all!

Drugs arrived this am!!! Seems real again now!

I'm worried about the information on the DHEA though now, I had so many spots and reduced my dose to only 25mg but still got loads of spots, and when LJ stopped last week I stopped too! But now I'm worried I've screwed up this cycle before I've even started due to the detrimental effects if you are not lacking in DHEA?!?!?

AAARRRGGGHHHH doe sthe worry ever end!

Sorry about me post and don't really expect people to respond as I know it's a miracle drug for so many on this board, just need to get it out of my head and on computer IYKWIM

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey purps - I have been feeling the same it is a complete head f*ck frankly. I had stopped then wondered if I shoudl start again then thought no then yes then no then arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! 

Anne honey - just wanted you to know I was thinking of  you and J today. As I have said before not sure really what they can say but hope at least they don't make things worse for him   

Lainey - Oh honey you must be so worried but honestly this is SO common. Hang in there darling. We are all thinking of you.    

Ali - I got my DHEA from Biovea.com and I got it from www.dhea.com - as its not regulated it is diffcult to know but lots of girls have used those sources xxxx

Pixie - huge huggles  

Sam - honey good to talk last night. thinking of you xxxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry girls,

Too f'ing busy for words today so sorry if I am quiet  

Ally- Thanks sweetie. No news yet the    
How you doing hun?  

Pix- Have you gone yet? have a lovely time hun 

lainey- Thinking about you  

Purps- I am  on DHEA too - 75mg and think i am just gonna stick with it to be honest.


    to kate, Beachy, Steph, Laura, Donkey, LW, Ali, Pops, Mira, WW, Rache, NikW, Nix, Sam, Fishy, Lucy, catherine, Missy


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne hon - I am fine but not great. Don't know why but I just got so so depressed and low this week. I got quite spotty (not on DHEA) and now have my back pain back. I am hoping that it is hormonal and that that means I am going to get AF!! I am now on CD40 (but not too suprised by that as I have got used to having a messed up cycle!) I just find it really hard with no focus and the worry of going into menopause xxxxx 

Really thinking of you and Jason though, this must be such a tough time for you. I can only imagine the stress you have been under. 

Ooooh is Pix off to Milan today?? 

Sorry I have been a rubbish FFer recently just finding it hard to get the energy together to post.

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- My lovely, I wish I could help take all this sh!t away from you. Life is so so cruel at times.
I am ALWAYS here for you no matter what, ok?   
I am so so worried about all this Jason stuff, he has just MSN'd me saying he feels down, upset and lonely  
He always trys to be strong but it's really getting to him now.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Anne   Jason poor baby - what a horrible thing for him to go through and for you too. Those emotions are so understandable, I too am very familiar with those feelings as are you and everyone else here. I guess you just have to love him and be there for him, lots of cuddles, lots of compliments etc. But that is so tiring for you because you also have your own set of issues to deal with.    I am here for you too whenever you know - if it all gets too much just pick up the phone.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

for Jason.

Just checking in from work for news of Lainey.

I am going to yorkshire to stay with friends for the weekend which I am really looking forward to.  Going by train which will be a bit of a pain but I don't like long journeys after what happend to Marcus Toby and Kate.  Silly really because accidents can happen on short journeys too.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey-  
Have a lovely weekend hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne    

Tracey - have a lovely weekend, I think its a good idea to let the train take the strain (although it costs an arm and a leg!!). I can completely understnad why you wouldnt want to drive long journeys, I guess on short ones there isn't enough time for you to worry too much. I think you are amazing being able to get in a car at all


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally hun    I know what you mean about low moods, when will it ever end hey? I'm here for you too hunny

And you Anne sweetie, poor Jase    to you both

Tracey, hope you have a lovely weekend! You are such a strong mummy  

Love to everyone else

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls.

Just back from the EPU.  They have taken bloods and are going to call me later today to let me know the results.  They may repeat Sunday if necessary.  No more blood this morning so that's good.

Feeling very sorry for myself and very angry.  I can't believe this has happened.  It just all seems so unfair.  To say I am f'ed off would be an understatement.  I am trying not to write the whole thing off but it is a bit difficult after three miscarriages to remain positive.

Thank you soooo much for all your good wishes and support.  I said to DH last night that I would be lost without my dear FFs.

Ally, hon - I am so sorry I haven't been here for you this week.  I have been too self-obsessed to take on board everybody else's feelings    I am sorry you have been feeling drained.  I am always here to listen if you need me  

Anne - poor Jase.    It is no wonder he feels sad and lonely, he has been treated very shoddily (sp?)  Hugs to you both and let us know the news asap   

Tracey - thanks for checking in on me.  I will survive somehow I suppose, I usually do.  Wish I didn't have to feel everything was such a battle all the time.  Have a lovely weekend and, I am with Ally, that you can get in a car atall is amazing  

Can't remember anything else now, sorry.

Off to lick my wounds.

Lainey xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lainy no more bleeding is good news hunny     for you and some good blood results today and sunday! 

Take it easy and try not to give up hope yet!!

Thinking of you

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just popping in to give big hugs     to Ally, Anne and Lainey

Ally so sorry you have been feeling down, its hard to pick yourself back up when you are in that place but I hope you do soon - thinking of you xx

Anne - poor Jase hope he gets some good answers today - I think we deal with ourselves feeling miserable but it's hard to hear our other halves saying they are miserable and down also - I have struggled with my husband feeling so down after the BFN, its almost made me feel like I have to be stronger because he has handled it so badly - really hope things work out for the best in the end - thinking of you too xx

Lainey -    praying its good news that the bleeding has stopped and that the results come back good - and thinking of you too  xx

big kisses to everyone else - can't stop, snowed under with work again! 

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zuri how did scan go yesterday?

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lainey.  I know exactly how you feel. I hope you get a good HSG blood result. The fact that you have stopped bleeding is good news.  It is just so unfair that you can't just enjoy your BFP.  Waiting and worrying is just so awful.  You just feel physically sick inside don't you.  The only advice I can give is to try and distract yourself in any way possible so you are not thinking about it every minute.  Also try and rest.  When I bled last time I didn't rest at all, I was charging around at 100 miles an hour organising DH 40th and I do wonder if rest would have made any difference.  Feel free to call me at the weekend if you want to talk.  I will have my mobile (assuming I don't lose it


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Purps, think you have me confused?? I didn't have a scan yesterday, stopped pill yesterday then start jabbing next Wed then scan on 19th then FET maybe 20th/21st - I think anyway 

How's your pussy  Purps hope he's doing Ok with one eye, or she sorry can't remember if he or she

Great news you have got your drugs, it's all systems go now then? wishing you so much luck for your cycle xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I knew you were a week ahead of me, just thought you had scan too, but remembed now you're FET    sorry

Puddy cat (she) is doing well healing beautifully and becoming the cat we used to know (just minus an eye) Bless her  

hugs to all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- No more bleeding has got to be  good thing hun.  
 for you for positive results

Hi Z hun  

Hi puprs


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne sweetie


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your congrats. It still feels very strange to say I am pregnant.   After my very long journey with the fertility rollercoaster. I just can't believe it. I started bleeding (not much) yesterday after I got my positive and was really worried that this was all over. But checked again today and the bleeding had stopped only to find I have got piles, so thats where the blood was coming from. But OMG it frightened the life out of me. So today eating bran flakes for breakfast  


I still got tummy pains but I think that is to do with the Clexane Injection I have to take in my tummy everyday to prevent blood clotting as most of the day my tummy feels like a dull ache but when I have had the injection or gone to to the toilet I have sharp pains but laying down and resting and rubbing my tummy seems to ease the pain. I also got to keep taking the Cyclogest Pessaries twice a day until the scan day.

I hate going to the toilet though because I know it's gonna hurt but also scared to see blood.

I have got my scan on the 20th March 2009 to see if we have one baby or two (or more). As they put two embryo's back an 8 cell and a 10 cell and I seriously believe the DHEA reccommended by people on the poor responders thread had helped with my quality of my eggs so a big THANKYOU and   to those that reccommended it to me last year. As my other clinic last year when I had my 3rd IVF had said I had poor quality eggs and would need an egg donor and hear I am after changing clinics and my 4th IVF Treatment I am pregnant with my own eggs. I also believe the new clinic doing extra tests and finding out I had a blood clotting problem (take after my mum) and giving medication has also helped. And at my old clinic I was on the long protocol and my new clinic I was put on a short protocol.

Hope everyone is okay.

Sonia xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Lightweight - well done on getting the 2 eggs hun, will be thinking of you and   that they will both come through for you  

Sam - sorry to hear you aren't feeling ready for t/x this time around, at least you still have a bit of time on the pill etc before everything starts, so hopefully by then you will be feeling ready  

Lainey -  , hope you get some good news from the clinic on your bloods. We are all thinking of you  

Steph - enjoy your trip to MILs  

Ali - enjoy devon sweetie. I got my DHEA from www.agestop.com

Purps - it's a dilemma on the DHEA, do we or don't we, i have had mini spots, quite a few for me, but nothing like you were describing. So please Candy is on the mend  

Tracey - enjoy your trip to yorkshire hun  

Anne - any news from Jase yet hun  


I think DH wants to run back to London, i'm having the AF from hell, PMT with knobs on, could this be the DHEA mood swings kicking in, i'm evil   Poor bloke, must wonder whats happened to me in the last 2.5 weeks  

 to everyone xx

/links


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Fishy - don't worry I think the DHEA made me pretty bonkers in the first few weeks, if I wasn't crying I was shouting or *****ing at DH! It did settle down


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy- Sorry AF + DHEA is so  .  Not heard a word yet, there are no words to explain my fury.
They are fffing about with him so badly.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Anne  

I am sitting and waiting too.  The waiting is agonising, feel like crawling into a hole and never coming out again  

L x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lainey       

Anne - they are being so unfair pm their number and i'll ring them and give them a load of ffffffff's down the phone  

Ally - hope u feel better soon hunny     

   and      to everyone.  Will be back later for some peronals if i get chance.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, haven't been on for a little while so have just been trying to catch up a little bit on everyone's news.  Hope everyone's ok?

Lainey, congratulations on your BFP, I know you must be so so anxious about your bleeding but it's really common to bleed in early pregnancy, the chances are it was an implantation bleed.  Sending you lots of love xxx

Ally, hope your mouth is getting better and not so sore now.

And purple, I'm glad your pussy cat is on the mend!

Well I'm back to bed now, as have been feeling fluey all day  

I wanted to just ask everyone as well whether you think DHEA can interfere with your cycle?? I'm now on day 40, I normally have a really short cycle, about 22-25 days, so this is really long and I was just trying to work out what may be causing it.  Unless it's related to my FSH being raised?  Any ideas?

Love to everyone, hope you all have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Have been busy with work so no time to post - what a bummer!

no time for personals either. Just wanted to put my two-penneth in re. DHEA. I stopped taking it over a month ago now, as it had really messed my cycle up - pre-DHEA days I had a 26 day cycle, but this was reduced to anything between 14 and 18 days on the DHEA! Which I didn't think was a good sign, and I don't think I was ovulating. I have heard that too high testosterone can intefere with ovulation.... And I only bled for 2 days max when on AF as opposed to my usual 4-5.

Anyway, this month my cycle was 22 days long (much better.) And interestingly, I always used to get really sore boobs just before AF arrived. That stopped completely on the DHEA. But now I'm off it the soreness is back! Don't know if it's a good or a bad thing that... 

So that's me. I think it is a very individual thing. I just think I wasn't deficient enough in whatever to need it, and think I may have done more harm than good. Oh well, onwards and upwards!

Big hug for Lainey and Anne - waiting is horrid.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne have you still not heard?!?!

They are true [email protected]!!!!

thinking of ya both?

Lainy any news hun?

Hi to fish Jo Ally, Kate, Hazlenut sonia, zuri, tracey mir laura steph, Ali pix nix and everyone else


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks girls for your advice.  I’m starting to get my head around cycling sooner than I thought. I just wanted to give my body a chance to get back to a more normal \ lower FSH state, but I can’t wait as for all I know it could be much worse next month.

Tracey – I know June isn’t that far away but I really don’t want to wait.  My FSH seems to be getting worse and my estrogen lower, so I figure it’s best to get going asap. It’s good advice about not taking the pill first, only my FSH is too high to start cycling without it – they need to suppress my FSH in order to quieten my ovaries down first before they start.  
I prefer travelling by train to car too, and it has nothing to do with the danger factor I just find it so much more civilised  to be able to read, have a cup of tea, get up and walk around if I need too.  I’ve replanned my whole life so many times on long train journeys - I'm obsessed with not wasting time in life, train journeys are a much more productive way to travel. Spend time bonding with Max.   Hope you have a great weekend.  

Lightweight – big big hugs     You did get two wonderful eggs ok, so try to be hopeful ok. I’m sorry it wasn’t as many as you expected.  You only need 1, and you have 2.

Ally – Sorry your feeling low hon.    It is to be expected – your only human and what we are dealing with is so so so difficult, of course we will feel low. I’m going to ask Panay to refer me to the POF counsellor Singer at Hammersmith, I think a counsellor who has seen this hundreds of times before may have some good advice for me. God only knows when I’ll have time to actually see her though, certainly not until this cycle is over.


Kate – hi ya! I know what you mean....I think about this same decision all day long too –my eggs, DE, known DE, unknown DE. It doesn’t seem to get any easier. It’s inconclusive pondering. I have my plan of action with my own eggs, then I think it’s lots of DE and adoption counselling for me to help me along to making the right decision for us.


Ali – have a great time in Devon! I’m on exactly the same protocol  as you, same doses too. I’m doing the injections rather than the sniffs though.  Isn’t it odd that now all of us PRs seem to be on the LP rather than the SP – anyone else noticed this?

Anne – hugs for you and Jason    I can't believe they haven't told you either.  At least this means you have really given them something to think carefully about.

Purple – Hi lovely PurpleSam! wow cycling again so soon! Great news!  Glad your puddy tat is starting to feel better.  

Fish – Hi Fish! This is exactly what I’m thinking, at least I’ll have the pill for a while to try to get my head around it..... I hate the thought of taking the pill, it’s like that one natural miracle cycle you don’t want to miss. Sorry your premenstrual poppet, chocolate always seems to help me  

Hazelnut – did you recently do an IVF cycle? This can mess things up. It could be related to your high FSH too. Periods are completely dependent on your hormones playing ball, so when they are out of line (FSH causes ovulation mayhem – so the estrogen and progesterone are off track too) you can expect your cycle to be all over the place.   

Jo M – hello! Yes my boobs stopped getting sore before AF when I was on DHEA too.  I can’t say DHEA was responsible for messing up my cycle, as it was messy anyway – though short cycles is something people do report as a side effect of DHEA.  If your ttc naturally, and DHEA is messing with your cycle, I agree this can’t really be seen as a good thing.

Lainey – I’m glad to hear the bleeding stopped for you.     Do try to relax as much as possible, it is common to bleed in early pregnancy – reading on these boards it seems especially common if it’s twins.  Do you have any frosties too?  You really need to try to distract yourself, I remember what it’s like wishing the hours away until you get your HCG results.  Really, try to distract yourself ok.

Steph - thanks for your lovely long post    I thought it was very sensitively written, no-one could have been offended by that.  Wow, your soooooo pregnant now!!!  Can I ask if you know if it's a boy or a girl yet?

Hi Rachel - looking forward to getting to know you too.

Hi Rural Chiccy Catherine - .....have a wonderful weekend.

Pix - hope your having a fab time in Milan!

A happy weekend to all my lovely ladies.  
LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Sam and Jo for your thoughts on taking DHEA.  Sam, no I haven't had IVF, haven't yet had any treatment, I just had my first raised FSH at the beginning of this cycle and am waiting for next cycle to start to get my bloods repeated, so this wait is getting very frustrating!  I started DHEA a couple of weeks ago, and am wondering whether I should stop for the moment incase it is lengthening my cycle?!  It's all very confusing!

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sam sweetie              seems like you've done some thinking and are in a better place to start now!     we have a lovely run of BFP's on this thread now 

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

hi all. 

Out for usual Friday night dinner with dh and dd so can't be long but wanted to say thanks for all ur lovely messages today and the results are in .....

My hcg is 752 :-0. I am day 30 so that seems scarily high to me. My cons didn't seem too concerned and said better high than low. I am having them repeated on Sunday for viability. 

No more blood so fingers crossed it is going ok. Not taking anything for granted and am going to take it very easy now. 

Anne - any news?

L x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

That's brilliant news Lainey! So pleased....  High HCG = twins?!

Anne - hope you're ok?

Love to all

Lucy x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Lainey, yes high HCG is great news!  and it could mean twins.....!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls..

Lainey- Been thinking about you. I have a feeling you're gonna be just fine hunny.  

Hi Sam

Kate- hello lovely  

Lucy- Hi hun  

Hazenut- Im o ta hun, hope you are ok?  

Purps-  

Well, what a bunch of unprofessional   not letting Jas know.
one thing though we are NOT gonna let them ruin our weekend so they can go and F themselves      

Been to buy some new jeans as my others  all seem to be cutting into me within an inch of my life    
This DHEA seems to be turning me into a fat blob.
I am gonna stick at it though but hope it doesn't f with my cycle as it has with some of the others on PR team  

RIght, gonna go and eat my Indian ..just dry tikka and salad 

take care all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - can't believe it about Jason's work, they really are a load of see you next Tuesdays   How is J this evening? Any better than earlier? Must be pleased to have you home for the weekend hon    You made me laugh about the jeans, all mine are like tourniquets around my waist   

Lainey - that level sounds amazing!! I hope it has reassured you a bit   Got everything crossed for a fab figure on Sunday. I read your earlier post about not being there for me, don't be so silly, I wouldn't expect any special treatment at all, I am just being self indulgent and my sh!t is certainly no worse than anyone else's!! 

Hazelnut - Oh I know this DHEA business is so confusing, I had a good run of AF's up until I took DHEA and then it stopped again, but then again I had missed AF for months before so god only knows! It is so hard knowing if you are doing the right thing.   I really hope AF tips up soon Sam and I know how horrible that is  

Sam - I have heard good things about Dani Singer, I did speak to her on the phone one day and didn't really take to her but having said that I really didn't give her a chance and maybe I should, I was only thinking that the other day. I certainly have decided some counseling is needed. I have contacted Cooper and the phone consult is $300 and a consultation at the clinic is $350 (plus costs for bloods, scan, cervical cultures test) so need to give that a bit of thought before I go for it. I don't mind spending the money wisely but just don't want to waste it! Have a lovely weekend hon  

Jo - good to 'see' you honey xxxx

Purps - glad to hear that Candy girl is recovering well and that your drugs have arrived - so excited now!!

Kate - hope the first week with the burger van has been good!!  

Off to eat a fishfinger sandwich - classy friday night special dinner for me and my fella!!! 

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Mr Green is feeling better yes hun, thanks for asking  
Yep, C u next Tuesdays they are indeed    
i love FFs with brown sauce     

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally    fish fingers and beans is a fav comfort food in this house esp when he's on nights, if I'm feeling it's too much like a kids meal he may get some croquettes to go with it   

Lainy!! so happy for that level hunny!!!!    for sundays bloods will check in to see!!!

Anne I cannot believe what [email protected] they are!!!! Have a nice weeked hunny!!

Sam  

Hugs and love to my lovely ff's 

Candy sends you all a  

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Girls,

Panic mode on.... AF has just arrived, early again. I'm usually 27 days like clockwork, last month was 24 days, this will be 22 days. Why is my cycle changing? Can't be a good sign?

Just consulted Dr Google who suggested it might be a progesterone issue and Agnus Cactus was mentioned so will get some of that tomorrow. Also said it could be due to FSH but no further info. 

Do the Lister do bloods on a Saturday? I'm going to struggle to get there on Monday without attracting lots of attention at work (started my new job today!).



Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Lucy sweetheart - don't be so worried. Your cycle will be messed up by your recent treatment, it really doesn't need to mean anything more sinister. I totally understand why you are worried as we are so conscious of every slight change in our cycles but please try and focus on your first tx, there is every likelyhood that you can have another really good cycle like that next time and that this time your pregnancy is not chemical. Deep breaths hon x The lister are open in the morning but not sure what they do/ don't do. I think they are there pretty early for EC's etc so give them a call.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Ally. My rational head knows you're probably right but my irrational head thinks it must be something sinister. Why does this whole thing make you so mental?! And when did Friday nights get like this?! Sat at home, sober, Googling all things fertility. Having a bit of a meltdown. 

How was your fish finger sarnie? (I'm a big fan) How long is it until you're off to the states?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just wanted to let you know Jason has his letter this morning and as we thought, they haven't overturned the outcome of his appeal.
SO, we are now going to fill in all the forms to see if we have any sort of case for Tribunal.

It would have been my moms birthday today so we are off to the cemetery to see her - I wish I could talk to her in person at times like this - after 26 years I miss her just as much, if not even more than I did.


Sorry for no personals but I need to get in the shower and get out but but I am thinking of you all and hope you have nice weekends.

Lots of love
Anne
xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning lovely PRs!

I don't have much time this weekend - MIL visiting.

Ally - hope the fish fingers were yummy - I like fish fingers with vinegar..mmmm

Anne - I can't believe you haven't heard, disgraceful. Chalk this up in your appeal notes...... very unprofessional.

Hi Purps xxx

Belle - if your reading this I hope you join us soon! Ally, Ali27, me & Pix all have the same amh as you.... I think there maybe others girls!!

Sam xxx

Lucy - your cycle is probably messed up totally due to your tx. But here is some info I have on luteal phase defect. It likely isn't affecting you, but I'd take a good Vit B complex anyway. I take Bio Care B Complex every morning just in case.

Luteal Phase Defect (http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html)

A luteal phase is the time in a woman's cycle between ovulation and
menstruation. In a pregnant woman, during the luteal phase the fertilized
egg will travel from the fallopian tube and into the uterus for
implantation. The luteal phase is normally 14 days long and on an average it
can be anywhere from 10 to 17 days long. If your luteal phase lasts anything
under 10 days it is considered a luteal phase defect. But some doctors
believe that if the luteal phase falls under 12 days, then it is a problem.
If you conceive and you have a luteal phase defect, you will have an early
miscarriage.

A luteal phase defect cannot sustain a pregnancy because the uterine lining
in these women begins to break down, bringing on the menstrual bleeding and
causing an early miscarriage. There could be more than one reason for the
luteal phase defect which can be found out after medical analysis. Going by
statistics, the number one reason for a luteal phase defect is low
progesterone levels. Your doctor can do a progesterone test on you 7 days
past ovulation to determine exactly how deficient you are. Once you know
that there are several ways of correcting this defect.

Causes of Luteal Phase Defect
The three main causes of luteal phase defect include poor follicle
production, premature demise of the corpus luteum, and failure of the
uterine lining to respond to normal levels of progesterone. These problems
occur at different times during the cycle but can also be found in
conjunction with each other.

Poor follicle production occurs in the first half of the cycle. In this
case, the woman may not produce a normal level of FSH, or her ovaries do not
respond strongly to the FSH, leading to inadequate follicle development.
Because the follicle ultimately becomes the corpus luteum, poor follicle
formation leads to poor corpus luteum quality. In turn, a poor corpus luteum
will produce inadequate progesterone, causing the uterine lining to be
inadequately prepared for the implantation of a fertilized embryo.
Ultimately progesterone levels may drop early and menses will arrive sooner
than expected resulting in luteal phase defect.

Premature failure of the corpus luteum can occur even when the initial
quality of the follicle/corpus luteum is adequate. In some women the corpus
luteum sometimes does not persist as long as it should. Here, initial
progesterone levels at five to seven days past ovulation may be low; even if
they are adequate, the levels drop precipitously soon thereafter, again
leading to early onset of menses and hence a luteal phase defect.

Failure of the uterine lining to respond can occur even in the presence of
adequate follicle development and a corpus luteum that persists for the
appropriate length of time. In this condition, the uterine lining does not
respond to normal levels of progesterone. Therefore, if an embryo arrives
and tries to implant in the uterus, the uterine lining will not be
adequately prepared, and the implantation will most likely fail.

Correction of Luteal Phase Defect
Fertility charting is an easy way of detecting whether you have luteal phase
defect. If you do, don't worry because luteal phase defect can be easily
corrected. Immediately seek the advice of your physician first before
starting any treatments to correct it. In most case, luteal phase defect can
be corrected through over-the-counter remedies and/or with prescription
drugs.

1. Over the counter remedies for luteal phase defect:
The two main over the counter remedies for luteal phase defect are vitamin
B6 and progesterone cream. Vitamin B6 is perfectly safe and can be taken
daily in dosages from 50 mg to 200 mg. Taking vitamin B6 every day during
the entire month will help to lengthen the luteal phase.

A progesterone cream is usually targeted for menopausal women; however this
cream is also useful in lengthening the luteal phase. A cream with natural
progesterone works best. Use about 1/4 to 1/2 a teaspoon of progesterone
cream spread on the inner arm, inner thigh, neck, and chest - alternating
places - twice a day from ovulation to menstruation or until the 10th week
of pregnancy.

2. Prescription drugs for luteal phase defect:
The most common prescription drugs for luteal phase defect patients are
Clomid or progesterone suppositories. Clomid is taken orally as prescribed
by the doctor. The suppositories are taken through the vagina after
ovulation has occurred and until either day 14 post ovulation or at some
point weeks later during a pregnancy, if pregnancy occurred.

http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/lutealphasedefect.html
Luteal Phase Defect and Fertility
Defining LPD and what you can do about it...

Related Article: Learn about Progesterone

Any medical terminology or phrase with the word "defect" attached to it
certainly exudes a frightening tone. However, a luteal phase defect might be
better translated as a simple "shortcoming" in the ability of the body to
produce sufficient amounts of progesterone during the luteal phase of the
menstrual cycle. Moreover, this shortcoming is in most cases treatable
through either medical, dietary, and/or naturopathic means.

To understand what a luteal phase defect is, we must first define the luteal
phase and the role of progesterone in regulating the menstrual cycle and
maintaining a pregnancy. The luteal phase is simply the second half of the
menstrual cycle - the two-week period spanning from ovulation to
menstruation. It's called the luteal phase due to the fact that, following
ovulation, the corpus luteum begins producing the hormone progesterone.
(While estrogen is dominant during the first half the cycle, progesterone
governs the second half, or luteal phase.) The corpus luteum only comes into
being after the egg is released. In fact, a corpus luteum is nothing other
than the ovarian follicle - but transformed into another role following
ovulation.

Progesterone performs a number of reproductive functions: Among, these, it
warms the body. It builds the uterine lining for implantation of a
fertilized egg. In the case of pregnancy, it prevents menstruation - thus
you experience a missed period. When a woman becomes pregnant, progesterone
levels should remain high and the menstrual cycle will be placed on "hold".

In this image, the luteal phase corresponds with the increase in body
temperature associated with ovulation and the production of progesterone by
the corpus luteum. This image represents and idealized 28-day cycle with
normal luteal/progesterone functioning. BBT Charting can help you identify a
luteal phase defect. Also see: What Can BBT Charting Tell Me?

For most women, the luteal phase will last about fourteen days, though it
can span anywhere from ten to seventeen days and still be considered
"normal". A luteal phase defect is typically associated with a shortened
luteal phase of around ten days or less (though there is some debate as to
what defines a luteal problem or shortened phase). In most cases, a luteal
phase defect is attributable to low progesterone levels or
insufficient/unsustained progesterone production by the corpus luteum.

With the decrease of progesterone, the uterine lining begins to break down
(or will not develop properly in the first place) and menstruation takes
place. For women who exhibit symptoms of luteal phase defect, menstruation
simply takes place sooner than it should (and the cycle phases will not be
in balance). Also, the uterine lining may not "build" to a healthy point
where implantation of a fertilized egg can take place. However, in the event
a pregnancy is achieved, LPD may also initiate menstrual bleeding and cause
an early miscarriage.

The causes of luteal phase defect can be traced to a few principle factors.
First off, a luteal phase problem may have its root in the first half of the
cycle. That is to say, for the corpus luteum to function properly, it must
develop and fully mature in its earlier incarnation as an "ovarian
follicle". Maturation of the ovarian follicle requires adequate follicular
development brought about by another reproductive hormone - follicle
stimulating hormone, or FSH. Low levels of FSH (or stress on the ovarian
follicle) can prevent its full maturation; thus, during the luteal phase,
this may lead to a corpus luteum that is unable to perform its proper
function in producing progesterone at adequate or sustained levels. However,
failure of the corpus luteum may also occur even in the case of a healthy,
fully-developed follicle. In either situation, the corpus luteum prematurely
falters or fails to deliver adequate levels of progesterone.

Here's where bbt charting comes in. If you are bbt charting, you'll be able
to identify a short luteal phase (as well as cycle irregularity or ovulation
problems). If you suspect that you have a luteal phase defect, you can then
discuss your chart with your doctor and s/he can suggest treatments or
pursue further testing.

As luteal phase defect may be the result of hormonal imbalances, your doctor
or naturopath may suggest any number of remedies, from vitamin and fertility
supplements (containing the herb, vitex agnus castus) to acupuncture.
Supplements like FertilAid contain vitex and are designed to help support
cycle balacne and regularity. Also, natural progesterone creams may also
prove beneficial in supporting the luteal phase of your cycle. Your doctor
may also suggest prescription medications as well. In any case, the
important thing to remember is that luteal phase defect can be corrected in
most situations. And if you are trying-to-conceive, consider fertility
charting as not just a means to predict ovulation, but as a general tactic
for learning about your body's stages and phases.

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne - you just posted honey.  I'm so so sorry.  This is just a disgrace.  Please do take up Little Jen's advice for legal council, those of us who know her on this thread know she is clearly a VERY intelligent woman ..... as many free opinions like that as you can get would help.
      I'm really sorry Anne, we are all here for you.
Sam xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to give Anne a big hug    thinking of you today x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Well I had to re-test today just to make doubly sure as still no AF. Still negative so I've got to stop all my meds now and wean myself off the steroids. Well back to square one again now and worrying about getting my FSH down low enough to cycle again. Got my script for Cyclo Progynova yesterday so start that again as soon as my body stops playing silly beggars and AF arrives. I just want it to come now so that I can put this tx behind me.

Anne - I am so sorry about your news. You both must be so dissappointed. I am with the others get some legal advice like Little Jen said  

Beachy -   

Well I am taking a positive stance on this whoile thing andI'm going to do my best to get my body into as good a shape as I can. Started taking my DHEA again today, ordered some wheatgrass and going to get on the old Agnus Castus again. Any other ideas on how I can lower my dreaded FSH?  

Jal - How are you honey??

Catherine -   How are you feeling matey? 

Lainey - Those levels sound fab. I am so pleased that you've stopped bleeding now. good luck for tomorrow. Sounds like twinnies to me xx

Hello everybody else, sorry for the lack of personals.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls,

Sarah- I am so sorry hun, really am. Just a thought, have you ever had acupuncture? If you look at my sig, my FSH was 23.3 in October and somehow it's come down to 17.7 (still sh!t high I know but at least it has come done a bit )
I have been having acu since Sept 08 and not sure it's had anything at all to do with it but certainly won't have done any harm.
Look after yourself hun  

Thanks Beachy & Sam


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne darling - so sorry about the appeal decision   Sam is right ask as many people with knowledge their advice. I am sure LJ wouldnt mind me saying that she would be happy to give as much advice as she was able. Its a real eye opener to me to see that apparently civilised people can behave in this way.

And its your mums birthday today. Oh Anne thinking of you so much, I hope it helps to visit your mum at the cemetery and talk to her although I should imagine it will be very emotional for you. It must be so hard to be without her when you are going through so very much. Loads of love to you hon x     If you want to chat later just give me a call  

Sam - have a good time with MIL. Just reminded me - we need to book in for our pamper xxxx

Lucy - I am totally with you with being amazed at what IF does to us, sometimes it is hard to remember what we did with our Friday nights before all this [email protected] came and landed on us!! I don't know if it helps at all but I feel very positive about your next treatment, please try to stay calm and do some things that relax you  

Laura - did i see on ** that you had taken the chips swimming?? I was amazed - can babies go swimming when they are so small? If so it must have been amazing x

Sarah - totally know what you mean about waiting for AF, it feels like a new beginning, a new chance when she arrives. I am on something silly like CD40 something at the moment, stopped counting as it does my head in   I hope she tips up soon for you hon so at least you can get moving on the next part of the process x

Beachy - hiya hon - how are you doing? Any good plans for the weekend? 

I am being so so lazy, I am still in dressing gown, need to dry my hair and get myself together, we are going to buy a new tv as ours is really old (why not I stay in every night so I may aswell have a good tv to watch!!) and then going to try and research a holiday (no not won the lottery just having a f*ck it day!!)

Love to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Anne & Jas.. sending my love to you both honey xx i know how hard it is without a parent ( i lost my Dad ) but i honestly believe although you cant hear her when you talk to her she is listening to you and helping you get through each day with the same love and care as she always did    things happen for a reason darling and i am sure that reason will become apparent in the future xxx

sarah .. sorry to hear of your BFN xx take care xxx

ally.. hiya  

beach, jo, kate, sam, mir, larua, zuri, ali, purps, pix, and all you other lovely ladies  , i am off out shopping for a new cooker now.. wish me luck


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally--oohhh, new tv, there are some really good ones out there, the Loewe ones are great.  Where do you fancy going on holiday?

I'm also having a duvetish day, still not dressed but am being productive getting cases sorted for holiday with things like books, bikinis and lotions, they already look full lol and that's before I've packed any clothes...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pops - happy cooker shopping!!

Beach - where you off to and when?? I fancy either caribbean or thailand or brazil or india at the moment!! Not sure what it will be though!! 

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne im so sorry hunny    cannot believe the     

Ally we are going washing machine shopping as both wmc and tumble dryer packed in this week.  Gonna get combined washer dryer this time   

Hi to everyone else, sorry no peronals again   really need a shower before i go out as i stink of grease  

Will be back later i promise  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Perfect time to go Thailand, my ex next door neighbour moved out there a few years ago and is coming to see us this week and will be giving us some recommendations so I'll let you know...

We're off to taba Heights in 2weeks, can't wait for a week of relaxing..


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi girls,

just poppoing in to say hello, not on much at mo as bit hectic.

Swins - i'm so sorry poppet. xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, sorry not been on for a while, I had to stay away as I was getting way too stressed reading stuff on the site. So I am behind with everyone's news and I will catch up. Just came on to say I got a BFN today. Right now I cannot imagine I will ever get pg. I know I have a whole load of feelings I need to feel but I don't want to, I just want to pretend it hasn't happened and crawl into a hole and hide. 

To desperately want a child and not to be able to have one is just such a horrible situation to be in and I cannot even get my head around the fact that there are so many of us going through this horror day in day out. I just want it to stop.   Sorry for the negative post. I do know that time will pass and things will start to look different and there is hope for the future and that I can have a family somehow, as long as I dont give up. But not quite there today.

Congratulations to the BFPs - just so glad for you and I mean that. So sorry to anyone cycling around the same time as me who has got a BFN. I haven't read back, so I dont know, but I will catch up and if anyone in the same position wants to chat feel free to pm me and I will give you my number.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond-I'm so very sorry hunny  


Happy shopping to Kate, Beachy & Alls


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Almond - I am sorry hun. I know exactly how you're feeling chick  

Anne - Yeah I had acu for about a year and it seemed to help with my FSH. I am going to go back and have some more but I am going to leave it for a month or so (just because of the old finances). 

Laura - Thanks sweetie xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Almond - oh sweetheart im so sorry    It probably wont make you feel any better but at this moment im feeling exactly the same as you hunny, just want you to know ur not alone in ur feelings   

Beachy - hey hunny how u doin - where is taba heights? 

Anne - didnt have to get new washer - just drained the machine cleaned the pump out and its workin ok now, still cant get fabric conditioner to go through tho, even cleaned all the holes out with a little wire brush thingumijig  

Hi laura hope the trippies are ok   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Swinny - so sorry am guessing you got a BFN too   it sucks

Anne - thank you. how are you? have just read back and so sorry to hear about Jason  . Have you worked out what to do? I hope you are going to get some legal advice. There is an organisation called the Free Representation Unit which deals with tribunal cases, I have just had a quick look on their site and you need to be referred by a Citizens Advice Bureau, not all CABs refer but some do. They dont help everyone and you may already have something sorted but thought I would mention it.

Kate so sorry you are feeling horrible too   it does make me feel better to know that other women understand but I just so wish none of us had to go through it

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Almond hon - so so sorry about your result sweetheart, this is utterly devastating for you. I can completely understand everything you have said, I feel pretty far away from holding my baby just now but I know that you, and all the rest of us will pick ourselves up and keep fighting. I had a little cry last night because it is just so incredibly painful and tough going through this, at times you feel such a physical ache in your heart but then today I had a daydream and I looked into the future and saw myself adding the finishing touches to my new childs bedroom, I couldnt see if I was pregnant so have no idea what form this new family took, but it was there when only last night it felt so far out of my grasp.     

I am sorry if I have spoken out of turn or waffled on


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

oh God Ally, you have not spoken out of turn at all or waffled on, that was a beautiful post. You are right, we will pick ourselves up and keep fighting. It is incredibly painful, there are no words to describe that ache, really there aren't. But you are right and your daydream is right, I do believe that we can have the family we want, even if it doesnt come about in quite the way we might have expected. I loved your post, and I am going to keep that image with me, so thank you xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond- Hun, thank you  for your post and also for your PM- have replied back  

Kate- Yeah, that happened to ours a while ago.
How you doing lovely?  

Ally- What a beautiful daydream. It will happen, we have to believe  

xxxxxxxxx

Jason is cooking fajhitas


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally hunny im with u on the daydreams     I remember one night i was snoozing on the sofa sort of half and half and i vividly even now remember seeing a little boy inbetween me and dh on sofa and a little girl with blonde curls sat on her daddies lap   I keep hold of that sometimes and hope deep down to my toes it comes true.  I've always fancied twins, greedy cow i know  

Anne - im up and down a bit hunny  Af due 2moz i think but dont know whether it'll come cos didnt ov till day 18/19 so it may be 32/33 till af turns up.  Having af pains and fell asleep last nite at 8.30  and eating chocolate like its going out of fashion    

Almond - i wish none of us had to go through it hunny  We will make sure ur ok tho     I had to stay away for a while as well a bit ago as was getting very depressed anxious and obsessed   

Whadya mean im always like that     

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Apologies in advance for what turns out to be an incredibly LONG post...I'm in a rare chatty mood!
Well thats annoying...I wrote a lovely long post earlier but somehow it hasnt uploaded.Prob just as well as think I was ina bit of foul mood. DH gets cranky when he's been working away, too much driving. Took refuge in my bed with the laptop and wrote to all of you lovely ladies but its got lost in cyberspace!

I'm staying in tonight, was in last night, like others have said on here, DH gone to a party, me, babysitting my stepson, who is 7 and lovely and in bed (more lovely!). I stay in ALOT. First it was getting over my parents deaths, then IF and miscarriages.  The IF and clomid and no alcohol. 

Sonia - You have such a long struggle. That was a scare! I got to the point last pregnancy that I didnt want to use the loo for fear of blood. I wish you every good fortune with  the pregnancy and its heartening for me to know the success stories.

Ali – hope you have a nice weekend in Devon. 
Nix01 sorry to hear your treatment was delayed

Ally1973 - thanks for the DHEA info, I had the same question. I loved your uplifting thoughts on what the future might hold, a lovely post.And it's touched me too and made me think that at one pt in my life when I meditated alot I used visualisation to try to bring things about (ie a difficult encounter with a friend, I could visualise the various positive outcomes rather than dread a poss outcome. 

Anne - Didnt know you had lost your mom too. Relate very much to what you said about wanting to talk to her. I'dve done anything to talk to my mum especially when I had m/cs. Was just thinking yesterday how the relationship with ones mother is such a primal one (though I know its not everyones experience,)and literally cannot be replaced. I miss my mother for the unconditional love and support. Really sorry the way things have worked out. And as other have said its bloomin hard on both of you.A bunch of wasters. Very cowardly of them to send a letter. Good luck with Scr*wing them at the Tribunal. I am sure Jason will get a decent job and leave those f'ers behind.

traceymohair - Hope you have a fab weekend in Yorkshire, always a bit chillier up north! You might notice that spring is later up here? Hope train is enjoyable. I always think its far less stressful than the car.
You are brave indeed to get into a car.

Lainey -  I really hope the news is good for you tomorrow. You are right to be angry and f'ed off, its such a struggle, such a painful and traumatic exp. But for now there is some hope. So for Sunday I wish you so much good fortune. 

Sam - thanks for the LH info very helpful.

Sarah - sorry that things havent worked out. You may be happy with yours but...I see an acupunturist in Manchester who treats infertility, she is part of a group of acupuncturists who get together as work group on the subject. Email me if you want her details.

and almond -  so sorry that things havent worked out.I hope you find strenght for whatever comes next. You at least have age on your side sweetie. And i really relate to your describing IF as a horror.


Jo M - When I was on Clomid all the usual pmt symptoms went out the door. Plus I use to feel sick in the morning...very helpful! 

Lightweight - good on you for getting the 2 eggs

Kate nice to see you on. And hope you will be ok.

Hazelnut - I am getting my GP to do bloods for testosterone, so I can see if I should take DHEA or not.


beachgirl - Panasonic viera, great TV. Read moneysavingexpert.com first for top haggling tips!


fish finger sarnie? -  I had one for lunch inspired by all of you ladies. Had them on toast with mayo. 

I feel like staying in lots with glimmers of wanting to be social. Was out Thurs nite with a friend who's had her own IF problems (3 m/cs and 3 ivfs no joy.) We had lots of wine and put the world to rights. IF is a very lonely place. On many levels. The colleagues who dont get it. The friends who dont/wont/cant get it. The aquaintances who think you are just plain strange cause of the faces you (try not to) pull when they mentions their kids or pregnancy. Have a photographer coming in next week and the one after who is pregnant. Dreading it.Am going to try and work it so that I dont have to be with her all day. 

Meanwhile we develop cloaking mechanisms to disguise the difficult emotion. I am a master at it but what a strain. No-one really wants to know unless they are going through it or have been through it. I have two or three friends who are the exceptions and who ask questions and try and understand. Thankfully have a couple of pals who have been through it and they save the day, and you guys here of course. But unfortunately I know the territory as grief was a lonely place two (I cut off two friends who were particularly crap, one who was a pretty regular friend, when my folks died no card no call, excuse 'she was moving home'.) now shes up the duff! great!
My tolerance is low for it all. Its hard for me not to cut and run from some people. In fact I would say its a rare day that I dont feel like running from some situation.
Sorry that was a long one...

xxxxxxMAG


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mags - ahhhh hunny u need a big     and  .  Im with u on the staying in most nights, think my middle name is hermit


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello Hermit!
Relief that, Aah so there is someone else in on a Sat nite! Its just so hard to make sml chat about life when all I do is this! But I wouldnt be doing anyting else. And to be honest I do enough of the sml chat at work....x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll join the hermit gang

hugs to Mags and Anne   

sorry Swinny and Almond, know how you both feel, thinking of you both  

Lainey hoping to hear good news tomorrow and maybe double?? 

hello Ally, Alli, Nix, Kate, Purps, Tracey, Donkey, Fishy, beachgirl, sonia, Hazelnut, lightweight, Jo M, Sam, Laura, Luy and sorry anyone else I missed hugs to you all

X


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

mag108 said:


> Hello Hermit!
> Relief that, Aah so there is someone else in on a Sat nite! Its just so hard to make sml chat about life when all I do is this! But I wouldnt be doing anyting else. And to be honest I do enough of the sml chat at work....x


.........when I say 'this' I mean fertility stuff I dont mean FF!, (how very nearly rude of me!) You ladies are a lifeline......
Zuri - welcome to the hermitage were we serve fishfinger sandwiches (cause we just arent bothered)!
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mag - thats so funny we bought a panasonic viera!! We didnt haggle though - only thought about it after the event! Glad you had and enjoyed fish fingers!! I am with you and Kate on being a hermit!! I have hardly been out for a year but I am okay with it, I like it and its still sort of winter so I will make more of an effort when spring really springs!!  

Almond honey - glad my daydream helped, I hope you are feeling a little better today hon x 

Anne - how are you today my little one? 

Kate - your dream is wonderful, hoping it becomes a reality for you really soon   Did you get your machine?

Love to all xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

hey girls. On the iphone so excuse typos. 

Almond - sorry to hear you got a bfn. I really felt the pain in ur post. I think it is something we all understand here. That ache is sometime unbearable but I do really think it helps to know that everyone here understands exactly how u feel. Hugs to u. 

Anne - those f'ers!  I hope u can get some good advice and can do something about it, they shouldn't be allowed to treat people like disposable commodities. I hope jase is ok.

Ally - ooh!  A new telly. How lovely. I am sorry u have been feeling so low, we r all here for u x

Zuri - not long for u now 

Kate - I got a new wm this week. Have spent hours watching it go round and round . What did u get?

Swinny ^hug_me^

I have had my second bloods done today and will let u know the result later. I have knots in my tummy thinking about it so I am going to try and distract myself. 

Lainey x

Ps. Forgot to say to latestarter, yes I did have a molar pg - if u need any info feel free to pm me x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello ladies hope everyones ok?

Having a chilled Sunday, making a roast chicken dinner and hanging out with DH and his son.

Lainey - we are all thinking of you sweetie.   and giving you lots and lots of positive energy.


Ally that is funny! tops lots of the best buys (DH is avid WHICH mag reader, for everything!)
Yes you too can be a hermit! But you are right I always stay in more in the winter and go out a bit more in the summer. (dread facing my winter body - hidden away for months!)


love to you all xMAG


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone!!

Hugs to all, just checking on Lainy's numbers, see they are not back yet, making mothers day cards so will check again later

Hugs and love to all my hermit friends! (I only go out to work, Accu pilates and food shopping! but hey as Ally says it's winter

Love ya

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello dear girls

Almond & Swinny - special big hugs for you both today - I'm really really sorry to hear your news.          I wish there was a pill I could give you your all to make this pain go away.

Ally - yyyaaayyy for the new TV! I agree, other than doctors appointments I hermit around now so a good TV is essential. I loved your daydream.... so blissful to read.

Mags - you sound down honey     for you too.

Little M - hope you are ok if you are reading this.

Lainey -    for your results today.

I have been trying to contact a lady in the States who fell pg last year using the EPP at the SIRM I found on another board. Her AMH was LESS THAN 0.1!!!!!! And she had a baby in September 08. Here is her reply to some of my questions..... Just thought you guys might need a bit of a miracle story today. So here is my uplifting story of the day     

From Dianne.



> My RE that I had success with had the following beliefs:
> 
> DHEA - completely NOT recommended for anyone with high FSH, He suspects it will cause more egg damage after ovulation due to the male hormone component. Didn't take any other specific supplements. I did do acupuncture and some herbal treatments from the acupuncturist that seemed to improve the health of my monthly cycle. My period went from being a deep brown/red to a bright pink color. Not sure if this helped with the egg status, but definitely showed my endometrial linding became healthier. I think it was the herbs more than the acupuncture. I did do acupuncture before and after the transfer. Dr thinks this may help increase blood flow to the uterus and help me relax and allow better chance of implantation.
> 
> ...


I'd better go. I need to do some food shopping and then cook for MIL tonight.

Kisses!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey purps - well done for making mothers day cards, very impressive xxx

Lainey - got everything crossed for a fab figure later honey  

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

hi ladies, thank you for all the lovely messages of support. I know you all understand here

Lainey - thinking of you  and will check back later to see how you got on

x


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone. Finally got some time to myself to catch up!

*Hazelnut* - Sorry to hear you were not feeling very well on Friday. Hope the fluey symptoms have gone now and that you are feeling much better.

*Ally* - not good that you are feeling so low - sorry to hear that. I think Sams's idea of getting counselling is a good one. I am seeing someone on a regular basis now and it really helps. It is great to talk to someone who is not actually involved in the whole procedure and who is totally removed from the situation. Great to just dump my issues on her once a fortnight - come out feeling much "lighter"!

*Tracey* - hope you had good weekend in Yorkshire.

*Ali* - ditto re Devon

*Lainey* - brilliant to hear bleeding stopped. Look forward to hearing positive news after bloods today. How wonderful if you have twins!

*Anne* - can't believe what a bunch of  Jase's employers are. Poor guy and poor you. You are doing so well to keep it all together. Heart goes out to you. Glad you are going the tribunal route as am sure he stands a really good chance. More expense for you though I guess while the s0dding employers presumably have pots of cash to defend a claim. Is he a member of any union? Would his employers "settle" out of court to avoid publicity etc? Might be worth a shot. (don't take that literally and end up in priz for murder although I understand it would be tempting!)

Sorry to hear about you having lost your mum when you were so young. That cannot be easy. BIG HUGS!

Not good news about the jeans but b1oody reassuring as I now have "fat" clothes and "before IVF" clothes - so depressing as all summer stuff is pre IVF so will have to buy a whole new summer wardrobe - oh the hardship!!
*
Purps* - send Candy a big cuddle from me!

*Lucy* - hope you are feeling better. Did you manage to go to the Lister at the weekend? How did the new job go on Friday? What are you doing? Hope you managed to get bloods done over weekend - if not, am sure you could do on Monday and make up the time if necessary - or are you not working anywhere near where you go for treatment?

It is amazing how life changes when TTC and doesn't work. My days are now planned around when I can get onto this and other sites without causing problems at work or without meaning I never get to talk to DH/walk dogs etc. As for housework - that has gone out of window. Here I am trying to catch up today and also needing to do some research which will take a couple of hours and meanwhile dogs go unwalked, house looks a tip and calls from friends and family go unanswered! Went out with DH for the first time in months last night - It's mental!

*Sam* - thanks for sharing the information. Hope all going well with MIL.

Ally - holiday AND a new TV - you go girl! Sounds like perfect pick me ups. Loved the dream you had - that is a great image to keep hold of. WE WILL ALL get there but as Anne said, may not be in the most direct, simple or expected way.

*Popsi* going spending too - ok so a cooker is not as exiting as a TV but it is still spending which is great in my book.

Bl00dy hell - it is electrical appliance week -* Sarah* is at it too!

My excitement for Saturday spending was food shopping and a SAD lamp alarm clock - bit late but ready for next year!!

*Beachgirl* - where are you off to on holiday?

*Almond* - am sorry love to hear your BFN news. That must be really hard on you. Have not been into this for very long but am getting to realise how many women there are out there who are desperately trying to have a family but are just not finding it so easy as one is led to believe in sex education classes at school. Funny that the fear of God is put into girls at school about becoming pregnant and we spend our late teens and (for me at least) 20s and early 30s trying to avoid it, not realising that the decision is already out of our hands. I cannot get over the fact that I assumed that I would just fall pregnant when I wanted. NEVER thought I would be in this situation.

*Mag*, no apologies for a long post. Is really helpful to share emotions and feelings as I thought I was particularly lonely for living overseas and not having any of my close friends nearby, but I can see now that it matters little where you live as people's reactions vary so much. I hadn't told any of my friends here in Lux, as I have not known them very long, until last week and to be honest, it was a huge relief as now I have 4 people I can share my feelings with and who all seem to understand. 1 is a bit odd about it but I think she is depressed tho cos she is only 2 years younger than me and has no boyfriend, is desperate to get married and have a big family and sees herself as having no hope. So I guess she feels that at least I am in a position to try. Unfortunately, she will not consider going it alone or having eggs frozen which, to be honest, with hindsight, I wish I had thought of in my early 30s, age being my major concern now.

I am sorry to hear that you have lost both of your parents. That is very sad. It must make all this all the more emotionally difficult for you. I know I feel as if I couldn't go on sometimes without my Mum who is (sadly some may say) my best friend.

My social life has been [email protected] for months and it was such a relief to go out last night. Went to a fish resto with DH and, despite the fact that we had a bit of trouble making ourselves understood (and therefore didn't eat until over an hour after we arrived (!) it was worth the wait! Funny how the fish is so good here in Lux and yet there is not an ocean in sight! I even had a couple of glasses of wine which was lovely!

Really have to go now but back later to check on any news from *Lainey*.

Hi to everyone not mentioned by name and love to all.

WW


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I'm back!  

How's everyone? 

Lainey: I'm so glad to read everything is all OK now. I really think you have 2 lovely babies in your tummy   If there are 2 can I have one?   

Anne:             to Jas's boss! 
I'm so sorry you've had to deal with this [email protected] on top of everyting else you had lately.  
Your post about your mum made me   I know no one can fill her gap but we are all here for you whenenever you need us sweetheart.   

Ally: Thanks for your tx my lovely. I texted you back using the company mobile but not sure if you received it? I had to type the number and being so tired I might have typed it wrong. Hope my text didn't go to some complete stranger!   I finished the book.   The bit she got pregnant made me   After reading that book I've decided to follow some of the things she was doing and the first thing I want to do tomorrow is to find a good place to get a colonic hydrotherapy done - bit scared but why not?  

Sam: Diane's story is very interesting hon. Thanks for sharing it with us. A part of me really wants to go to SIRM for a tx. Any ideas how much things costs there?  

Almond: Sorry to read about your news hon - hope you are coping.  

Ali: Still in Devon? I looove Devon! Hope you had a lovely weekend.

Lightweight: I haven't seen a post from you. (hope haven't missed it!) 2 eggs great hon, did you hear back from the clinic re fertilization? Hope it's all OK.    

Tracey: Hope you had a fab weekend.  

Zuri: Stop pretending! You are a lady of leisure    How was the skiing this weekend?  

Kate:   

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I missed anything important   

Milan was good but I'm knackered  hoping to recover before going back to work tomorrow!

I'm on day 7 and still bleeding (lightly), I guess this is the result of those   herbs and I'm hoping it's a good sign that they are doing something good. They definitely regulated my bowel movement! I haven't missed a day since I started taking the herbs  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend lovely ladies.

Lots of love.

Pix xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi gals,

Hope all ok today?

Pix- Glad you're back safely, thanks for that message with hotels. Can I be a pain and ask for the one you also sent with the area names close to Jinny?
  

Ally- How many inches did you get?....Nooooo, not that..... THE TV?           
I am ok hunny ta, how's you?
Did you book a holiday? 

WingWing- Don't tempt me hun, would love to firebomb the offices with em all in it but I guess we would be Prime Suspects     
We have legal cover on out house insurance SO, they assess if we have a 50%plus chance of Tribunal case then take the case from there so that's good as no expenses for us   

Almond-  

Lainey- Thanks for the text lovely  

    to Sam, Mag, Kate, Mira, Sarah,Tracey, Laura, Donkey, LW, Ali, Suzie, Sonia, Anna, Purps, Pops, Lucy, Beachy, Zuri, Nix, Fishy, Hazlenut, Martha

Made a cracking beef stew today girls, was well       .
Also, got the beginnings of my AF (what, No suprise natural BFP this month?, I am most shocked        )  so that's good as it's exactly on time so full day 1 will be tomorrow then on day 4 I am gonna have an Antral follie scan and check for any cysts too.

Lots of love
Me
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry I've been off line for a few days. I got the call on Friday morning to say that one of the eggs was too immature and the other didn't fertilise. I just don't understand what went so wrong. We had 6 potentials early on during stimming, then 3 grew much faster and of that, nothing. I just feel so flat, I don't know what else we could have done.

I'm sorry to Almond and Swinny for your news.   

This just is the pits. 

Lightweight xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- You're back  . Just replied to your message hun and now here is a      for you
xxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Anne babe, you're so lovely and supportive, thank you for our e-mail exchanges today. I'm sad for the pain you have had to endure and if you ever need a shoulder or simply a hug, just ask. You deserve the very best of luck now and I'm   that this is your turn as you start your new exciting cycle.

 

Lightweight xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had three lots of colonic before my last tx Pix - there could be something in it!

Ach, Lightweight, I'm so sorry. All that build up for cock-all is just heartbreaking.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi LW, so sorry to hear your news, this situation really is the pits  

Don't lose hope for the future though (even though I know it can feel like nothing will ever work), there are different protocols to try, different options. Did you do ICSI or IVF as ICSI might be a poss? I have read stories of people who dont get fert on one cycle and then do the next. Sorry I dont know your story so cant really say anything useful and sorry if am speaking out of turn. I know how it feels, I feel pretty overwhelmed right now with what to do next but I have to let the dust settle a bit and then as you explore things I think it becomes clear what the right next thing to do is. I really know how you feel, I also feel totally flat and just can't get my head round the fact that I am back where I was 2 months ago   but with time that will change and I know that I am going to carry on fighting 

if you want to chat some time pm me
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Lightweight - so sorry hunny oh this tx f'in aint fair    

Anne - hi hunny how u doing today?   I got mega af pains but nothing yet theres a suprise 


Hi pix - glad u enjoyed milan u lucky girl   Buy any shoes?  

Wing wing - social lifers thats what we are    In fact im so fed up of stopping in i've booked cinema tickets for me and dh to go see marley and me next saturday night and if he dont come with me i'll take a mate.  Can you believe in 5 years of being together we never been to cinema?  

Hi almond, ally, sam, natasha, rural chick, purple, nix, tracey, steph, miranda, laura, ali27, lucy, juicy, fishy and everyone else.

Well im same as anne af due today got af pains but no show yet, AND AND have sent off enquiry to crm in london re donor eggs, only asking at the mo tho, still undecided.  Dont think we will go down known donor route now, is just too close to home i think

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate- Hi hun, I am ok ta. Really strange but have had no sore boobs (always get them pre af) and can only guess it might be the DHEA.
Good for you making enquiries hun  

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - i very rarely get sore boobs hun, though with boobies ur size im suprised they get sore 

A very jealous Kate


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lightweight: I'm so sorry hon   Hope you are OK - we are here if you feel like chatting. We all know what you are going through. Take care.  

Anne: The names are Nisantasi, Macka,Ortakoy, Yildiz, Sisli even Taksim is close enough and has loads of hotels. Taksim is also great for sightseeing/restaurants/bars/shopping  

Miranda: Does Colonic hurt?  

Kate: I haven't bought anything hon cos didn't have time really.  I wasn't really in the mood for shopping anyway after seeing so many shoes at the fair!


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

hi ladies, final check in for today. Just got ahead of myself with ironing for the weeks (thats not really my style, I'm usually rushing each am with iron in one hand toothbrush in the other)

Lightweight  - I'm so sorry to hear that, sending you a big  

Sam -  I'm not particularly down as such, call it the idle ramblings on the IF rd, got alot off my chest.
Day to day I survive! Thanks for that quote, its pretty inspiring!

WW- Yep its a lonely path any which way, being away from home particularly. But FF is such a great support.
Sorr to sound ignorant but what language do they speak there? Fish sounds great! I have a pal here, friendship a bit strained since I met my guy, she is single, now thinking of going it alone with IVF.
I am so supportive of her following her dream. A lot of my other friends are younger, 28-35, procreating or not yet trying so though they try to get it I know they dont fully. Then my older/same age friends who have been through it. The other thing is I am 40 in a few months and am trying to come to terms with that aging process! Am in total denial, want to hide on my birthday, as I say to those close I dont find anything to celebrate just now! So I am hopefully going to be undergoing my first IVF on my birthday which is the only way I want to spend my time, TTC.
(maybe snuggled up somewhere nice with the DH).
Then maybe a house party in the summer if I feel up to it!


hello to everyone else and x. Setting myself up for Damages. Good hard hitting lady drama. Just what the Dr ordered and some distant memory for me of a time I wasnt into kids!

XXXXXXXMAG


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh LW, sooooo sorry to hear that news.   It is hard to know what to say especially as I have never even got that far.  I guess the further you get, the worse the disappointment.  Really feel for you babe and hope you can at least be kind to yourself for a few days to “get over” this and plan your next move.  Am thinking of you. 

Anne, you are quite amazing!  Manage to keep “up” (ooo-err missis!) no matter what.  To be admired my loverlee!  Glad everything is “on schedule” for the new cycle.  Wishing you lots of luck right from the start and fingers/toes/everything else crossed for a BFP at the end of it!    

Pix – glad Milan was good.  Colonic hydrotherapy?? !!!!!  Yeouch!    

Kate – my DH refuses to see Marley and Me as is too scared he will show himself up!  We both sobbed outrageously when reading the book and as we now have 2 dogs, it would be torture for him to hold it in – and you know that men cannot be seen to cry in public – unlike me who would be bawling for Britain!  First time I saw Titanic I cried from half way through to the end, all the way out of the cinema, all the way back to the car and all the way home!  I had to pretend I had an eye infection at work the next day!!  Just to show that I AM a cool collected SANE person - the second time I saw it, I thought it was rubbish!!!

Anyone heard from Jal?

Night night all.  Sweet baby dreams to all.  WW X


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

Sorry I've been absent I am around but at the moment I'm 'hiding from IF'.  I'm just trying to feel normal, I still feel so sad after my last BFP and the only way I feel ok is to not think about it.  I am lurking though and I'm so sorry to read Almond, LW and swinny's news.  Take care of yourselves.

Anne  - sorry you are going through all of this, I don't know how you keep smiling.

Very interestingly my osteopath thinks that the problems with my shoulder/neck, which are now 'chronic', have an underlying cause such as a connective tissue disorder/auto immune problem which is in a flare up and she wants me to see a rheumatologist. This was an independent diagnosis. How strange - I've just had bloods with raised ana which indicates those problems.  She thinks the allergic reaction to the progesterone can cause a flare up. She did her disertation on women with undiagnosed auto immune disease such as rheumatoid arthritus (about 19%) and only 1% are treated.
Very spooky, next cycle I've been told I'm on steriods etc.

You are all so amazing and although I'm quiet at the moment you keep me sane as you are the only ones who understand how lonely IF is.

I'm on a fieldtrip tomorrow to the seaside with 50 GCSE students to get data for courswork...just praying AF holds off as I have pains and I am on day 32.  

Lots of love to you all
donkey xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening all

I haven't read back so can't so personals, sorry.

Just wanted to let you know my result today was 2,479    So it has more than doubled.  Mr google says that up until 6 weeks it doubles every 30.9 hours so - 752 x 2 x 48 / 30.9 = 2,339 (not strictly scientific as the result should be cumulative, but gives a reasonable indication) therefore, I make that pretty near spot on.

I am happy for now but still not taking anything for granted.  Eight months is a long time and I am sure I will have a few scares along the way.  Just hope it is all worthwhile in the end.

Love to everyone 

Lainey x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

have tried to catch up with the last few days and wanted to send a huge   to ALMOND.  I am so sorry you got a BFN.    This is so unfair.  Be selfish and take time to grieve now.  

LW - hope you got my ** message.  It was hard to get online without a parent popping up over my shoulder.  Big   and   for you too.

Lainey - so glad to read that you had some good news.  Sounding like twinnies to me!! Take care  

Anne - Sorry the nightmare continues with DH's old work.  Good luck with the tribunal  

Sam - Same protocol as me, eh?  Yes, I noticed we all seem to be on a LP rather than SP.  Not that I have ever been ont he SP.  Mine next time will be injecting the dr meds instead of sniffing too.  Are you taking the DHEA then? No?  I think I will get my testerone checked and then start.

Thanks to all who answered my DHEA question but I was not sure what sort to get....Micronised? Keyto (SP) ? Normal?  

Had a lovely weekend in Devon.  Went to Jamie Olivers Fifteen for lunch yesterday which was great.  The food was delicious and the view was amazing.  Then watched Mamma Mia DVD last night which i found a bit perculiar to say the least!!  Now need to get to bed or wont be able to get up for work tomorrow.  

Sleep well all.


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girls - just getting a quick one in before I head off to Maastricht for the day - afraid it is work - nothing exiting, although the shops there are rather good.......

*Mag* - I somehow posted last night without seeing your simultaneous post! Guess what? In Luxembourg they speak Luxemburgish! It is the weirdest concoction of German, French and Flemish which no other nation understands! Seeing as Lux is only 30 X 50 miles in size, it is amazing they have kept the language going really. The most commonly spoken language,due to all the foreigners who live here and come across the borders for work, is French and oddly enough, a lot of business is conducted in English which is VERY fortunate for me, languages definitely NOT being my forte!

Don't worry about being 40 - it is brill if you get yourself in the right frame of mind which is to treat it as a good excuse for at least one party and if you are lucky, a special holiday etc! For me, being 41 was actually far worse as it is a nothing birthday but I suddenly felt V old!

Good idea to plan a party in the summer - hopefully there will be other things to celebrate.......

Hi *Donkey* - hope you have a nice day at the seaside - really hoping it is at least sunny as it could be a jolly good day out. Get some candy floss in for me!! Sorry to hear you are in "hiding". It is horrible but you are right, the girls on FF keep one sane so don't leave us!

*Lainey*- how marvellous! Now that has really cheered up what looks to be a pretty miserable day out there! What fabulous news. It is awful not to be able to relax into it but am so glad you are at least feeling happy. Feel very happy myself now so thanks!!   

*Ali* - good to hear you had a nice time in Devon. Resto sounds fab - lucky you! Am sooooooo very relieved to hear someone else thought Mama Mia was a bit odd!  So many people were raving about it and I got 3, yes *3*, copies of the DVD for Christmas from people who had seen and loved it. Personally I thought it was the biggest heap of horse sh1t I have ever seen (even worse than the second time I saw Titanic!!) I have been afraid of voicing such opinion in public to date for fear of being hung drawn and quartered!

Hi to everyone else and wishing you all a lovely Monday!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ali - glad you had a good weekend hon. The best DHEA is supposed to be micronized and it should be the normal and definately not the Keto  

Lainey - wonderful wonderful news! Of course it will all be worth it in the end!!    

Donks - completely understand you staying away, we all have to do that from time to time   I am sorry about the diagnosis but it sounds like you have a wonderful GP, I am pleased to hear that as i was starting to think that they were all completely rubbish like mine!! Hope AF stays away just for today!!

Hiya wing wing - re DH and marley and me  

Mag - I feel the same about my birthday, it just came and went this year, more important things on my mind, lets hope that having the IVF on your birthday is a auspicious x

Hey Pix honey   sorry the book made you   but it must give you hope honey, she is years older than you with much higher FSH and she got there. Glad you survived Milan, I know how exhausting those type of shows are, I have a design one in Paris 2 x a year and I need a trip to a spa afterwards!! 

Almond hon - you sound like you are doing a bit better from your last post   Well done you!!! You are already on the up  

Anne hon - how are you today? How is Jason? Did you have an okay weekend? Thinking of you  

Sam honey - yep the new TV is great although we are now wishing we got the 37 incher!! We got 32 inches as we didn't want to take over the room   Is MIL still there? Has that been good?

No more time for personals I am afraid xxxx Chat later x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quicky for lainey! So pleased hunny so pleased

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning Purple!!  

Hi Ally - thanks for the DHEA feedback.  Will get my testosterone checked I think and go from there.  How are you hon?  

Wing Wing - have a good day in Maastricht.  Hope you get time for a little shopping!!  yeah, Mamma Mia is a bit weird, isnt it!!?!.  I am not sure that the stage show translates well to a film.  They would be talking and then burst into song (obviously, as it is a musical, but it was so cheesey) and then people would be popping up in windows and all over the place, joining in! Most of them couldn't even sing!!  Gave us a good laught though!!

I often get my GCSE French adn German mixed up - I'm going to tell people I speak Luxemburgish!!  

Donkey - hope you have fun at the seaside - looks like a gorgeous day today!  

Hi to everyone else.  

Happy Monday!  xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ali sweetie, any news about your job hunny?
Been thinking about you!

Candy girl had her stitches out this morning, so now I have a permanently winking cat! she looks so much better without the blue stitches!

Hugs hunny

Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sonia - Congratulations on the BFP! Its great to get some good news!       

Lightweight - I'm so sorry    

Catherine - sorry it was a bfn, I now it doesn't get any easier  

Almond - sorry it was a bfn for you too     I felt the same

Swinny - sorry it was a bfn for you too    Its got to be our turn soon? 

Nix - sorry about your results  

Lainey your blood sound great! Hope you are more relaxed now. The embies were just snuggling in! 

Anne - so sorry about Jason, its so unfair!   Glad you are fighting.

Magg - you are right friends who are not supportive are a waste of space. With my journey I have found out who my real friends are. 

Hi purple, ali, ally, donkey, wing wing, pixie, kate, sam and all of team pr.

Sorry I have been away for the past few days. I did my test on Sat and it was a   which I knew it would be as I have been bleeding since Tuesday...it was like rubbing salt in the wound. Got Mothers day cards from M & S and saw one 'for Mummy's 1st Mothers day' I burst into tears and had to run out. Then met a friend for coffee, sat on a sofa then got hemmned in my several mums with babies in buggies   Its like the universe is rubbing it in....everyone can have a baby but you can't! Anyway shed a lot of tears but I need to move on. Called the clinic this am and the good news is I don't have to go straight into another tx. They want me to start once I get my NEXT AF and it will still be free...phew! So I'm going to get fit and healthy over the next 4 weeks and shed a few of the pounds I've gained. I have eaten like a pig over the last week because of the steroids...I'm weaning off them now.  
So assuming af arrives 1st week of April, I will be down regging end of April with ec/et end of May. Bought a couple of lovely empire line tops from Monsoon to cheer myself up. Off to Ireland for a big family doo this weekend (dh is irish). I'm dreading it. They're all fertile bunnies, huge family and then there's me the sad infertile wife. At least I'll be able to drink! 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Called the clinic because I have had terrible night sweats and hot flushes for over a week now. They said I need hrt because my body is not producing eostrogen (sp?)!!! Anyone else had this with ivf?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Really sorry anna    great that they can let you have a month off between treatment though and it still be covered, thats great news for you 

Anne - really sorry about the situation with jase and his work, what [email protected] they are!!

Lainey great news!!! 

Pix I am not a lady of leisure!  but yes i did ski this weekend  

Morning everyone else Purple, Alli, Ally, Donkey, Swinnym Lightweight, Catherine, Sonia, Nix, Mag, Wing Wing, Almond, Sam, Kate, Beach and anyone else I have missed - sorry about the rubbish personals lately, struggling to keep up - have been busy working (shock horror!  )

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

Anna- Sorry hunny  

Kate- I bet yours are about the same size as mine hun   

Lainey-    

Alls & Pix-  

WW- Have a nice day out hun  

Ali- Nice weekend hun?   

   Sarah, Tracey, Beachy, Pops, Nix, laura, Steph, Mag, LW, Donkey, Purps, Fishy, Miranda, Jal, Sam, Sonia, Catherine, Almond, Zuri

I sent LJ a text girls to see how she was and had a reply this morning from a very upset LJ saying her DP has decided he doesn't want a baby anymore, he says he isn't ready. She's in a terrible state (not spoken words).
She asked me to let you all know.
Bit worried about her girls  

Love
Anne
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no that is awful about LJ - he is a bit younger than her isn;t he? Its so selfish really, a friend of mine had a husband 6 years younger than her and by the time he was ready for kids she was 40 with high FSH and had a failed IVF and didn't try again, they have now split - he now says one of the issues of them splitting his inability to accept never having kids and it makes my blood boil! he knew he was marrying an older woman and part and parcel should have been that he knew she was getting older and they should have got cracking sooner but as he is a selfish individual he waited till he was ready by which point it was too late for her! sorry If I am speaking out of term here and LJ's husband is not my friends ex and is obviously lovely but I just think its sad when they can't see that womens body clocks are ticking..... when he is ready he might find its too late! poor LJ send her my thoughts Anne x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

morning ladies, sorry I just did a long reply with loads of personals and lost it and I dont have the energy to do another one  
f computers 
x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

changed my mind ...

Sobroody so so sorry about the BFN, I had started to bleed too but getting the actual result was horrible. I can imagine exactly how you felt at the weekend 

Donkey - thinking of you and totally understand why you would need to step back a bit, I think everyone does sometimes, we all need to do whatever we need to do to stay sane  . if you want to chat any time, let me know 

Lainey - great news!

Ally / Pix - how are the herbs going? Pix - from memory the first 2 weeks were the worst, more herbs so vilest taste and you also have to have them twice a day. for a while i went to having sachets in the morning (taste fine) and herbs in evening and they werent as intense as the first lot ... and you do get used to it as well ...

Kate - good to make inquiries isnt it, makes you feel more in control. I was looking at the CRM site yest myself ...

Mag - great birthday present to yourself to do cycle and sounds like you are doing everything poss to prepare

WW - are you from Lux or just working there? I have spent some time there recently is lovely

Zuri - jealous of your skiing weekend. I promised myself a late season trip if got BFN but now cant drum up enthusiasm and worried about money. would be nice to pop off for weekend!

Anne - hello and I now have you on **! so sorry to hear re LJ, she must be devastated

as to me I am not sure how I feel re BFN, flat and nothingy and cant be bothered if that makes any sense. feel resigned to the fact that I have to carry on with this horrible situation for a while and accept that at times am going to feel desperately sad, because it is very very sad and painful. ButI have good things in my life that I am really grateful for and can enjoy (when I stop feeling nothingy!) and make the most of and I am not giving up because I cannot imagine a future without children and I am determined to get there somehow. options all feel a bit overwhelming at the moment and i feel like i have a lot of hurdles to cross, but I know the next steps will become clear in time

hello to everyone I havent mentioned above and sorry for anyone I have missed I'm sure my original post had more in it. grrrrr

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond- Give yourself time hun and I'm sure things will get easier day by day  
xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks Anne. how are you today? 

please tell LJ we are thinking of her by the way
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm Ok I guess hun, just at work so keeping busy.
Are you back at work?
xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - poor LJ! can't imagine how she's feeling. Please send her my love.

Almond - have you tried accupuncture? Its really helping me at the moment  

Hi Zurie

So much for waiting for a natural af...I'll have to finish the course of hrt, will get a withdrawal period and they will class that as my af for next cycle. Pick up the prescription later today. Will be good not to need x2 showers per day! They said its a hangover from the down regulation...but this started before I bled...could not producing e2 be a reason I got a bfn? My e2 levels when stimming were fine. 

Anna x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Anne, good to keep busy isnt it ... I dont work Mondays so not there today. are you waiting for af? How are the forms going? mention every little detail even if seems irrel! 

Hi Sobroody, glad acu is helping you, I did it through my cycle and really like it so will carry on, hope it will help get things back to normal after all these drugs .... I dont know the answer to your question but I reckon hormones get totally messed up, I think e2 levels drop naturally in 2 ww esp with all the prog, I think they drop in early pg as well because people can get hot flushes then ( I read that somewhere on the net, more than once!). I noticed hot flushes in my 2ww and my bbs got less sore as well I am guessing as my oestrogen levels went down. V confusing isnt it ... dont know if any of that made sense?!
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

it is good to keep busy but all I ant to do is sit on the sofa and watch crap on TV to be honest!  
AF is here today so booked an Antral follie scan and cyst scan for Thursday afternoon.
Jason is coming in here to my office in a bit to fill forms in.
xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anne - me too re work. hard to feel enthusiastic or have the energy to do it. must be doubly hard for you with everything going on. if i can do anything to help re forms let me know. is exciting re starting tx tho, I have everything crossed  
x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I am grabbing a rare opportunity to post at work while boss is out....

I am trying to keep up but not able to get on much - every time I get hold of DPs laptop he grabs it back to do some e-bay selling - we are trying to start a fund for treatment as have had some bad financial news - the company DP worked for before Xmas have gone into liquidation and money he is owed that we had been banking on for all this looks like it might not ever appear now - it was about 6 months worth of work so we are f****ed. 

Just wanted to say so sorry to Lightweight, Almond, Swinny and Catherine. So sad for you all. Hard to pull yourself up from it I know but you WILL get there.  

Anna - sorry too for your BFP. I didn't know you could do hrt before a tx and then come off it to start. Who are you with? I had awful symptoms after my (failed) EC and was told it was due to a massive drop in estrogen after tx. Sounds like you were affected by the tx - I was on the same amount of menopur as you. Good luck for your next go. 

I am off to CRM tomorrow for my matching appointment! I also have my free counselling at the Lister in the morning - sure I will have lovely red puffy eyes for them to match afterwards at CRM!!! I am still hoping I am going to get to try again with my own eggs - if there are any in there!!! Feel like a bit of an idiot when I think about trying again, DP doesn't want me to bother as he really thinks I am running on empty (as is our bank account!)- probably right but I seem to be brilliant at clinging on to the tiniest bit of hope!     My cycle doesn't look good so far - no signs of ovulation but some signs of POF - wrong way round!!

Lainey I have been reading and hoping and am sooooo thrilled at your results and hoping and praying everything works out for you. Such great news. 

Congratulations also to Sonia -- fantastic news.

Good luck Anne on Thursday for AFC.

Hi Ali, Ally, Sam, Tracey, Pixie, Kate, Purple, Zuri, Donkey, Laura, Steph, Nix, Miranda and anyone else I have missed!

Juicy, Bobbi, Natasha - how are you??

Lots of love and luck

Missy xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Missy, what a nightmare about the money, that is horrendous and I am sure just about the last thing you need   Hope that both appointments tomorrow are really useful and help you considering your options, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- really sorry about your DP's work and money situation. Not nice for you and very stressful too.
Good luck tomorrow though


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Missy - what a nightmare!   I really do hope you are able to get that money back somehow. I'm at the Royal Hospital Shrewsbury (nhs). I had not heard about the hrt thing either. But I have been feeling worse with everyday so I can't wait to start it. The full dose of menapur is horrible isn't it? 
Good luck with your apointment, is matching for de? 

Almond thanks for the info. I was down regged for iui but this didn't happen to me last time. They do say that you can get different s/e's with each tx even if you are on the same dose of drugs. Thanks for the info.

Anna x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm just popping in to say 'Hi'   to everyone. I'm not yet caught up with everyone's news yet but hopefully will be soon.
I'm really sorry for all those with BFNs! Its horrible  . I really hope that you all getting tlc.

Anne - really sorry to hear about Jason's work  . Good luck with teh tribunal I hope it all goes well.

Lainey - I've just read up to teh point where you got your HCG results - wow! def sounds like twins are a strong poss.

I just wanted to send   to all those who are feeling down. IF really is crap.

I must say that I am struggling with the build up to mother's day! I'm sooo tired of being good natured about it. I just want to crawl away and hide from it all. On Saturday we had a 'party' we had 32 people over and we managed to traumatise ourselves a little with it. We converted the spare bedroom into a playroom  for the children so that they wouldn't be in the lounge as we have new furniture - perfectly practical solution but not very clever. It was hard seeing looking at a playroom for other people's children in our house. It really was very silly of us. Also seeing the children running about the garden. Both DH and I thought the same thing we should be watching our own kids running around with all these other children.

I am determined not to curl up into a ball though. When I've thought about IF too much/too deeply I find it very hard to pull myself out of that negative spiral so I am currently trying to keep myself busy by working, although I'm procrastinating over a report   I hate writing reports.

Oh well, better get back to work.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry for not being around - I feel awful today   I think it's the combination of working hard at the weekend and those vile herbs in the morning! I have a very upset stomach and have been sick a few times today  - sorry TMI.
I think I'll go home early and snuggle up in my bed.  

I am thinking of you all and here are some    for those who needs them.

Lots of love

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Hunny, go home and snuggle up. You must be exhausted and those herbs are clearly messing with your tummy. Kisses
 

Suzie-


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Anne. I just read back a little. I am soo osrry to hear about LJ. Please will you let her know that we are all thinking of her and if she needs us we're here.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Suzie   I'm not suprised you were traumatised by it! I am trying very hard not be very bitter about it. I remember over hearing a conversation at a party, were a girl my age was whining about how hard her life was bringing up 3 children, and how her friends 'who wasn't able to have children' just wasn't at all sympathetic! HELLO!   I wanted to scream...'are you symapathetic towards her? She's the one with the really bad deal here, you've got 3 kids' Grrrrrrrr . I'll be surronded by young kids at a family party next weekend, NOT looking foward to it. 

Pix - you're very brave doing the herbs...my accu hasn't asked me to take any yet...thank god!

Anna x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Anna - thanks for the sympathy. I am soo sorry to hear about your BFN   How are you doing?   Parties are soo hard. We're in that age bracket where people are having kids/have kids and that's what they want to talk about. I was saying to DH that I would love to go out with a couple who don't have kids and just remember what a conversation was like that didn't involve talking about other people's kids or the inevitable - 'so when are you going to have children' conversation. Let me know if I can be any support around your party.

Pixie - so sorry your feeling bad. Hopefully you can curl up in bed and enjoy.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....some people really do need a good punch in the face I tell you


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Afternoon  

Sobroody - WHAT?  Someone with three kids wants sympathy for being able to have as many kids as she wants (if you don't want them, contraception is available in many forms to avoid pg you thickie )?.  One of my FFs has someone say to her that being really fertile was AS BAD as being infertile (WTF?).  She wanted sympathy cos "every time my husband looks at me, I get pg".  USE A CONDOM U SILLY B*TCH.      Oooh, I feel better for that  

Sorry about the sweats.  I can't advise really, don't have any experience but   to you.

Suzie - how hard for you.  It is so hard to watch other people with their perfect families.  You will get there in the end, by whatever route you find necessary.

LW - I am so sorry your eggies didn't fertilise.  I have never had zero fertilization but have always dreaded that call.  As the number of eggs has diminish each time, I have felt that to be ever closer for me.  Take time out and let yourself grieve for a while before you get back on the horse.  We are all here for you  

Wing Wing - sprechen sie francais?  je suis tres gut, danke!  See, I can speak Luxemburgish!   

Almond - this all sucks.  You are being brave  

Anne - send LJ my love.  Poor lovie, she must be distraught.  Give her my number and tell her I am always available for a chat if she wants to talk  

Love to you too   and Jase  

Pix - sorry you are feeling ill.  It's probably from working too hard.  

Ali - I will pm you  

Purple - bless Candy.  Is she bumping into things?  I often wonder what animals think.  Do you think she even realises she has an eye missing?  I love my chickens but, bless them, they are not very well endowed in the brain department.  They keep pooing in their roosting box and then don't want to go in there to lay eggs cos its dirty    You'd think they would think "hang on a minute, I did that poo.  It would be better for me if I didn't do it in here".  They never learn.  They are gorgeous though, my little feather babies.  Love them.

Ally - how are you sweets?  Enjoying the new larger size.  That few extra inches can make all the difference  

Kate - still waiting to hear about the wm.  Mine's a bosch. It has a extra fast cycle on it, which takes 15 minutes.  It's great - I forgot to wash dd's PE top so this morning I chucked it in and, hey presto, it was done in a flash.  Sad aren't I  

Can't hurt to fill those forms in  

Jal -     

Missy - sorry to hear about DH, that's terrible.  I wish people would run their businesses properly, it affects so many people when they go bust    Good luck at CRM   

Donkey - would still love to meet up when you are free and not in too much pain  

Sam - thanks for the lovely pm    and thanks for all the info, you are the font of all knowledge.

Tracey - thanks for the texts.  I hope you had a lovely weekend with your friends.

Hi to Zuri, Laura, Mira, Steph, Nicky, Nix and anyone else I've missed.

Run out of memory now.  Sure I've missed something important.  Unintentional if I have  

Eric and Ernie (as my friend has named them) seem to be snuggling into that big double bed in my tummy (Ernie reading the FT and Eric is currently reading the Beano) so no more bleeding for me.  Going to try and enjoy this pg now.

I have to say though, this scare has done something to allay my fears of not bonding with the baby.  I was so devastated at the thought of losing it (them) that I feel a strong connection now - it is definitely MY baby - noone else is going through the emotion and excitement of this pg so I am feeling a lot more comfortable with it.

I want to share the emotion and feelings of this pg with you cos I know DE is the next step for a lot of you if your tx doesn't work.  I thought you might find it useful to know how it feels to have a DE pg.  I won't post details if anyone finds it upsetting or thinks it is irrelevant.  Please pm me if you would rather I didn't post details, the last thing I would want to do is upset any of you lovlies.  

Lainey x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Lainey - I def want to hear all the details. I know that DE is a real poss for us and there are so many questions. What to tell or not to tell? Part of me thinks that if we do go down this route that I don't think I'll say anything to anyone (except my one sister - who is the only one to know about our IF and ICSI Tx). But this is one of those things that you only know how you'll feel when you get there. So please don't hold back. I am so pleased for you that you realised just how bonded you are to the baby (babies). That's really lovely.

I hope you are right - that we will get there in the end  

Anna - Yes thinking about what you said about over hearing someone at the party. I think I would have had to walk away so as not to respond angrily. What an idiot! My sister has three kids (the only one I've told about our IF) and it is tough having three small children. I think she tries not to tell me how tough it is though because she doesn't want to be insensitive. I try not to tell how tough it is for me because I don't want her to feel guilty about being able to have children.

Any body have any advice on how to give up chocolate?   I have put on weight during the last treatment and I reaaally want to loose weight before the next tx cycle in April/May. Help!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon ladies
Can you believe I'm typing this in our local library as we (or should that be BT? ) have lost our internet connection (again - aaaaaargh). I had hoped to read back and do lots of personals, but may have to leave that til we're back online (can't do it at school either).
Having tested BFN, AF arrived on Saturday. I had my levels done on Sunday to see whether the DHEA had had any effect. 
Two months ago I started on 75mg and my FSH was 14.4. I stopped the DHEA after two weeks when I had my first IUI.
Last month my FSH was down to 11.4 but my E2 was high (294). I took DHEA all of last month, 75mg for the first two weeks and 50 mg for the next two.
My latest FSH was 9.1 with my E2 lower at 154. However, my progesterone level was 4.2 (way too high apparently), although I've never had it measured before as my FSH has been "too high".
So it looks like the DHEA has brough my FSH down, but I'm now not sure how it's affected the other levels too.      I am now on the OCP until the 30th and then start stimming on April 4th 
It's going to be really weird knowing that there's no way I can get pregnant this month - at least I have an excuse!!!!

Lainey - congrats again - you need to go and buy the red nose T-shirt with Eric and Ernie on it - TK Maxx £10!!

Anne - am constantly amazed by your strong attitude with all the cr*p that you and Jas have had to contend with - good luck with the scan on Thursday. I will be really interested to hear how you get on with the Jinemed as it is a possibility for us too if the Lister doesn't work for us.

Lightweight, Anna and Almond, - really sorry to hear your news       - it wasn't a great month for us, was it?

Sarah - hope you're feeling a bit stronger - sending loads of      

Pix - sorry to hear that the herbs are playing you up. Hopefully you're snuggled up by now. What are they supposed to do?

Suzie - sorry to hear you had a tough time at the weekend     that it'll be your little ones in that playroom soon. Good luck with writing your report - I hate doing things like that.

Missy G - really sorry to hear about the money situation - it's hard enough as it is without these extra pressures.    

Zuri - hi - glad you got to ski again at the weekend - we had a bit of snow here yesterday, but it didn't stay.

Purple - really pleased to hear that Candy is OK and the stitches are out - how is she adapting? Our lovely cat, Smudge lost his tail (it was run over) and we were amazed how quickly he readjusted - they really are amazing animals.

Ali - happy Monday to you too!! (what's left of it!!)

Ally - new telly sounds great - enjoy!!!

Wing Wing - I know what you mean about Mamma Mia - but I'm such a big Abba fan that I can block most of it out - although Pierce Brosnan trying to sing makes me cringe every time.

Donkey - I hope the field trip went OK and that the weather was kind for you - there's nothing worse that a combination of bad weather and school kids, I've found. Hope AF holds off - I have awful memories of coming on in the middle of the sand dunes in Swanage on a Sixth Form Biology Field Trip and having to use the dunes as cover - fortunately it was also a nudist beach, so a quick flash of my  wasn't as out of place as it could have been!!

Mag - I know exactly what you are going through - I've just had my 42nd and it was pants - I found it hard even to put my cards up. However, they did hide the dust patches left over from the Christmas cards, so I relented!! It'll be the Easter ones next.

Kate - how are you? It'll be interesting to see what the DE info says.    

Sam - thanks for the info on the EPP - it leaves me even more confused about the DHEA.  

Apologies if I've missed anyone out - it's not meant as you all keep me going.

         to everyone.

And finally, I hope this makes you chuckle - it did me!!

When I told DDH that I got chocky cake after EC, he wanted to know if he got some after he'd done his bit!!!! - I told him not to be so greedy - he'd have already had something nice for the day.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Catherine,

Sorry about your BFN! hun  . Its good that you have the next step planned. I've found that booking stuff in is really helpful so you have something to look forward to. I hope you get back online - I don't think I could manage without it  . As you can see I am still procrastinating over the report. Currently I have FF window open and a tv programme open in the window next to it   Oh well it will get done one way or another.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180888.0


----------

